# [SCRATCH BUILD] Compact Splash - 14.5L / MITX / Watercooled 3770K + GTX570



## WiSK

I like the grill in front of the GT fan. With that grenade and logo-font, it has a bit of 1950s US army style.


----------



## She loved E

Yes! that's exactly what I've been going for. Old Navy (worst pun ever) meets modern tech. I've always loved heavy machinery with exposed fasteners and neutral colors. I'll try to spruce it up on the inside so no one has the urge to do pushups while looking at it.


----------



## tombom

Ooooooh, I loves me some minimal water cooling setups. Especially considering this is going to be a small form factor build, I'm very interested in seeing the results.


----------



## GREG MISO

If you need a grenade pm me as i have a few decomissioned ones.









-Greg


----------



## Plooto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> If you need a grenade pm me as i have a few decomissioned ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Greg


----------



## GREG MISO

Serious. They have been disarmed and have zero risk since there is no fuse or explosives.


----------



## GREG MISO

Also are perfectly legal.


----------



## She loved E

aw it would be so much more fun if it weren't legal! but harder to get across state lines. PM sent!


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

Ok the least I can do is add components I bought (again, kind of a teaser til I post the full list tomorrow







)... BTW I didn't mention this last go round but everything you see is a work in progress so feedback & ideas to make it better are welcome! I'd love to hear what you think, as you'll see I'm pretty new to all this. Even stuff I bought can be changed if there's a fabulous reason for it.

First, a little about me for background. This is only my second build. The first was a powerful but, being honest, vanilla 650D/Sandy Bridge rig (see sig). This computer modding thing is new to me but reminds me of car & bike projects I've had in the past w/the passionate enthusiast community and resources like OCN (and wanting to add MOAR POWAHHH to everything... when in doubt, upgrade







).

Mostly reading info on OCN is what led me to the project&#8230; I realized there's no reason for me to have a refrigerator-sized box to run a single video card system. Plus in the last few months it seems like there's been a ton more factory interest in SFF systems- like z77 MITX mobos, hi-po GPUs & SFX PSUs, etc. - which allows me to pack everything I need to run my workstation/folding rig/part-time gamer into something much much smaller. It also gets really hot where I live so why not throw a few rads in and learn something about water-cooling?









Once I knew what I was aiming for I decided to buy the parts and essentially design a case around them. So I bought this&#8230;.

Can't give NewEgg _all_ my money




So many baggies...




Building it one piece at a time










Moar soon!

SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*


Johnny Cash


----------



## She loved E

The legend! Love that disc (can't believe I didn't have it already). Happy to see another fan!









Here's the complete component list...

*Main -*



Intel 3770K CPU (OC goal: 5.0GHz)
ASRock Z77E-ITX
G.Skill 2x8GB Ripjaws X (2133MHz)
EVGA GTX 570HD 2.5GB
ST45SF 450W PSU (may upgrade to the new modular/Gold version)
Samsung SSD (boot) & WD HDD (data)

*Cooling -*



XSPC EX120 & EX240 rads
XSPC full copper CPU block
EK GPU block
Swiftech MCP35X pump
Technofront Nano res
3x GT AP-15s
Bitspower fittings (with, horrors! lots of angled fittings







)
A couple XSPC fill/drainports
Clear Primochill tubing

*Case -*

Front IO & feet poached from a SG05
One million black hex screws


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

Thought I'd add a little more background while I prep the next *real* update (ie, with pretty pictures).

Jumping back a bit, remember how I mentioned that I wanted lots of power, watercooling and MITX in my tiny build? Can you believe that *nothing* like that exists in an off-the-shelf case?!

When I started planning this build I searched high and low for cases that fit the bill and no matter where I looked I got no closer to finding a case that would support a proper watercooling setup in anything that could be considered small. I *heart* Sugos (5/6/7/8), the Array R2 is dead sexy and of course there's Prodigy but they all need modification to fit my hardware, or they're simply too big.

Don't get me wrong, people have done incredible builds in those cases but at the end of the day compromise is always necessary. You need to have a bigger case than you want. Or you need to make due with a smaller rad, which means a smaller OC. And you have to spend weeks cutting up your brand new $1-200 case to get what you really want. The list goes on and on which is why I decided to go custom.

So if you'll indulge a designer, here's the design problem that I started with, which I'll use to set up my next update to outline the design process.

★ ★ ★

Let's start by recapping the requirements you already know about:


*Hi-power computing -* basically the most advanced, fastest build possible for the bottom 99% (thx Occupy!







). My definition of "hi-po" (as we say in 'Merica) isn't an x79 6-core behemoth, because unless you're that top 1% of modders running a CaseLabs dual-tower supercomputer, an IB i7 with 16GB of RAM and a 2GB+ GPU will do the trick (and then some). My rig will mainly be a design workstation (running CS6, SketchUp, etc.), but the same hardware will also make a competent folder or killer gaming rig.

*Water-cooled -* this wasn't originally a requirement, but became one to support the performance requirement. I live in SoCal where it gets really hot and stays that way for months at a time. My main rig (on air) always runs hot. Stuffing that same hardware into a tiny build is going to end up even hotter. Exploring a water-cooling setup should allow me to marginalize one of the biggest downsides of an SFF which is restricted airflow. Of course that means I need at least 3x120 worth of rad space to cool an OC'd CPU & GPU. This is probably the most defining requirement of the build since air and water-cooling setups consist of such different hardware (while all MITX boards and main components share essentially the same structure).

*Small -* which should go without saying for an SFF build, but as we've seen from the *Beastly SFF thread*, there's plenty of debate about what should be considered a truly "small" build. Practically speaking, I want something that will sit ON my desk vs. under it. Whether you're using air or water to cool your rig, you need a fresh, cool air supply to keep temps under control. That's a lot easier to get on a desktop where there's less chance of dust and more surrounding space to supply cooling air. Long story short, there's no maximum size requirement other than to try to get case volume as small as possible and with as small a footprint as components will allow.
★ ★ ★

With those as my core goals, a few more supporting issues need to be addressed:


*No optical drive* - this is probably the biggest compromise about the build (although for me it isn't an issue). IMO, optical is the next floppy drive. It's not extinct yet, but USB flash drives are getting so large and cheap that they're quickly replacing DVD/BR as a method of sharing/transporting files or even installing software. I have no remorse about kicking the OD to the curb.

*Limited hard drive space* - also a borderline compromise, but going back to my "performance for the 99%" criteria, two hard drives should be plenty. They're both 2.5" vs. the more traditional 3.5", but as with Flash drives, SSDs/HDDs are getting smaller and cheaper. Two drives will give me plenty of room for a fast SSD boot drive and 2.5" HDD for data.

*Watercooling "nice to haves"* - while I was willing to lose the OD and limit hard drive space, since I'm new to watercooling I want to have basic elements that are usually only present in larger WC builds, namely drain and fill ports and a reservoir. Reservoirs are useful for keeping an eye on fluid level, and drain/fillports will allow easy flushing and draining when the rig needs to be moved or tinkered with.

*Universal hardware* - because of the variety in WC equipment out there, it quickly became evident that I'd have to make tough decisions about what hardware to run. To reduce limitations (for future upgrades as well as getting case size down) I decided to go with 120mm rads and fans instead of more powerful 140mm units. If you've ever shopped for fans you'll know there are 20x as many 120mm options vs. other less-loved sizes. And, again, with reducing size a primary goal I've opted for thin and med/high-FPI rads instead of something thicker. Rad tech is constantly improving and if you've seen any recent rad tests (*like this one*) they're rapidly catching up to the performance of thicker low-FPI rads - even surpassing them at higher fan speeds.

*SFX PSU* - again, driven by a drive to reduce case size, using the SFX format is my best bet. Silverstone's ST45SF and ST45SF-G 450W power supplies make it possible&#8230; without them I'd either have to make room for an ATX PSU or dial back watt-thirsty main components to bring power draw down.

Whew! Nothing like writing a dissertation on case design after work to get the blood flowing.







Give me a couple days and I'll pay it all off (I swear!) with some shots of my design method and how I honed in on the final design.

For anyone left&#8230; thanks for reading!









SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## Lujani

Mate, you've pretty much just laid out the pipe-dream build that's been rattling around in my head for years.
My stumbling block has been the scratch built case itself. I want an aluminium frame and panels, constructed in such a way that bulky box-pipe or similar structural beams aren't needed. This dictates the use of folds and layering to get a decent amount of rigidity in the case.
I'm very keen to see what you come up with, your teaser picture on the front page really got my attention


----------



## GREG MISO

To bad you wont be able to get a photo shoot with that grenade


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lujani*
> 
> Mate, you've pretty much just laid out the pipe-dream build that's been rattling around in my head for years.
> My stumbling block has been the scratch built case itself. I want an aluminium frame and panels, constructed in such a way that bulky box-pipe or similar structural beams aren't needed. This dictates the use of folds and layering to get a decent amount of rigidity in the case.
> I'm very keen to see what you come up with, your teaser picture on the front page really got my attention


Yes you've nailed the challenge of trying to minimize case size. The ideal structure in terms of rigidity and durability usually conflicts with where you want to place components to make them serviceable. The last thing I want to end up with is a case that needs to be gutted completely to swap a hard drive, for instance.

I'm keen to see what I come up with too!







The design is well underway but it remains to be seen if it'll work once we get to production. Thanks for watching and I hope I succeed for both our sakes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> To bad you wont be able to get a photo shoot with that grenade


Nah it just means I need to plan a road trip to NV or AZ for the shoot. Vegas is only a 4 hour drive...


----------



## stealthybox

I am so excited.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> I am so excited.


me too... it's friday!


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

Welcome back to another installment of _*SLE on Design*_. Now 30% longer!





































While I usually start with a ton of sketching and word association when designing for my day job, for this project I jumped right into SketchUp because my most pressing challenge initially was component configuration. So this update will cover my early design process, which is all about component selection & layout using SketchUp for quick & dirty mockups.

We've all seen the debates about small case configuration and what the ideal setup is (with PSU placement being especially polarizing)&#8230; it's time to see for ourselves!

_If you don't already know about SketchUp, get it now and play around with it! It's an easy to learn, free 3D modeling program. If you know about Sketchup then you probably also know about the 3D Warehouse. Many kind folks have added common computer components to the warehouse, which you can download and use which makes projects like mine a whole lot easier.)_

So with Sketchup open and core component models handy, I knocked out the first "design" in pretty short order.

★ ★ ★



As you can see, there's no case yet, just trying to get the components in the right place to minimize size. I was originally looking at a single 360 rad for cooling but quickly found this wasn't ideal for packaging purposes or overall size.

*v3*
PROS: small footprint, ATX PSU, isolated rad (airflow going thru rad enters & exits outside case)
CONS: too large @ 23.5L case volume

★

_It's always important early in the design process not to fall in love with an idea you might have loved in your head or doodled onto a napkin. While I liked the structure and simplicity of v3, I essentially abandoned the idea and moved on, which is perfectly OK. It's not efficient or worthwhile to see EVERY idea thru to the end&#8230; rapid experimentation to get as many ideas out there is a much better way to get to the best design. These "failures" will contribute to the final design even if it's not always obvious._

★




The next idea that really intrigued me was a double-decker cube type box. Danger Den and Mountain Mods make some cool cases that use a similar layout. The biggest advantages are separation of case & rad air supplies (not dumping hot rad air into the case) and room for an optical drive, fan controller and lots of hard drives.

*v23*
PROS: massive cooling (4x120), isolated rads, lots of room for optical & hard drives
CONS: huge 25L case volume and large footprint, complex case structure

★

_Reminding myself that ending up with as small a case as possible was my ultimate goal, I started to eliminate all but the most essential components. Bye bye fan controller, adios isolated airflow. Also as I got more comfortable working in SketchUp and designs were getting more refined, I started adding things like front USB ports, power button and WC fittings to make sure that as I reduced size I wasn't designing myself into a corner._

★




Taking a page from the Lian Li A05, I played around with a front-mounted PSU, which makes for some interesting airflow. In this design I actually channeled rad air from the front into the PSU inlet a la miahallen (specifically his Gaming in Tight Spaces build). Ooh, which reminds me of another design tip: amateurs borrow, professionals steal.







Giving credit where it's due is actually banned by my union, which is why I'm using an alias.

*v38*
PROS: Getting smaller (16L)
CONS: Complex air & water flow, and there HAS to be a way to make this thing smaller&#8230;

★

_I didn't know it at the time of course, but at this point I was on the eve of two eureka moments that would allow me to reduce the case volume by another 1.5L and drastically slim the footprint._

★

*Eureka #1 (v45) - PSU over mobo*



Just moving the PSU over the mobo allowed me to shorten up the case and fix a lot of the flow issues of v38. I resisted the change for a long time because of all the bellyaching that goes on here and other forums about not enough clearance above the PSU for coolers. But I'm not air-cooling, so what do I care? You can keep your Megahalems&#8230; I've got radiators.







And like some have found with the SUGO cases, if you orient the PSU so that its pulling air from above the CPU you add another way for air to exit.

*Eureka #2 - tower instead of "tank"*



^^This is the side view of v45. My original intent with this design was for a SUGO-style layout, with the mobo on the bottom (self-dubbed "tank" layout, as it sits low & stable like a tank). Here's what it looks like from the top...










...wait a second&#8230;

If you reorient the rad & pump within the case and rotate everything 90-degrees we've got instant tower and about 70% smaller footprint!











*v49*
PROS: Smallest volume possible given chosen hardware (14.7L), smallest practical footprint, good balance between hi-po hardware and frugal use of space. Looks like success to me!!








CONS: Reeeealy tight tolerances&#8230; if I measured wrong, nothing will fit like it should and I'll be an utter, complete failure....
















★ ★ ★

Now that we've got component configuration and selection squared away, next I'll dive into design of the actual case as well as take a closer look at the physical hardware and how this puzzle is going to come together.

Thanks for sticking with me! (I kinda can't believe it) Here's a token of my appreciation&#8230; every time I work in SketchUp I think of this scene&#8230; helps if you're listening to techno while working.




_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## NiKa

So professional... Really anxious to see it complete...


----------



## She loved E

thanks NiKa!







Hopefully all the work that's gone in at the front end will pay off in a smooth & quick fabrication process. I'll leave out *who* it is til my next update, but one of the co-conspirators I mentioned in post 1 is a talented and respected fabricator and resident OCNer. He's helped guide me to a final design that will be much easier to execute than what I originally planned.


----------



## golfergolfer

Wow this looks like it is gonna be awesome! I too have been designing a model on Google Sketchup for an beastly ITX rig so it is nice to see what ideas you have as well! The case that I have made (in sketchup) has a single 280mm rad but the overall volume is (after a quick calculation) 14.4 litres and it has a full size atx psu







Would it be possible for you to send me a link of your model so that I can see how you have decided to lay everything out? Nonetheless Subbed this for sure


----------



## She loved E

thx @golfer! are you kidding, I want _your_ model! I have no idea how you got a 280 rad and ATX PSU in such a small space... did you use a PCIE riser for the GPU?

I can clean up the component model and post that up so you can see how everything's laid out on mine. Will do that later tonight


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> thx @golfer! are you kidding, I want _your_ model! I have no idea how you got a 280 rad and ATX PSU in such a small space... did you use a PCIE riser for the GPU?
> I can clean up the component model and post that up so you can see how everything's laid out on mine. Will do that later tonight


Sweet sounds great I would love to see it! And I remeasured mine a bit and it turns out it actually came out to 15.5 Litres...







There are a few places I might be able to go smaller but I would think the smallest I could get would be 15.1-15.3 Litres if I push it. There is no PCIE riser used and if you would still like to see the model I can PM you a link. Sorry for getting your hopes up







But this works for me because of the atx psu, 280mm rad, 690 capability (Wishing for that card), and 2 HDDS.


----------



## GREG MISO

The designs look great its just ti bad there isnt a grenade


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Sweet sounds great I would love to see it! And I remeasured mine a bit and it turns out it actually came out to 15.5 Litres...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few places I might be able to go smaller but I would think the smallest I could get would be 15.1-15.3 Litres if I push it. There is no PCIE riser used and if you would still like to see the model I can PM you a link. Sorry for getting your hopes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this works for me because of the atx psu, 280mm rad, 690 capability (Wishing for that card), and 2 HDDS.


PM sent. That's still a pretty impressive # considering the kit you're getting in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> The designs look great its just ti bad there isnt a grenade


you sir have a one-track mind.


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

While I work on the next update, thought I'd do a quick size comparo against some popular WC & ITX cases.











SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## Dwood

We need an update!!!









So glad to be a part of this build, Im having fun making the case you designed, its pretty awesome. Its so small, I've made PSU covers bigger than this thing. I told you I gotta get enough money out of you for an ITX mobo for myself. Now I just need to sell my 2 680s and get a 690 and make me one of these.


----------



## She loved E

haha, thanks for stopping by man!







yes I lied when I said I'd post an update last night... ran out of time and work has been completely bonkers.

and with that, the cat's out of the bag. Instant credibility now that everyone knows you're helping







.... so much for flying under the radar...


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> haha, thanks for stopping by man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I lied when I said I'd post an update last night... ran out of time and work has been completely bonkers.
> and with that, the cat's out of the bag. Instant credibility now that everyone knows you're helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... so much for flying under the radar...


AWW oh well post the update when you can







hmm Dwood is helping this is very interesting


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

your wish is my command.







I was working on another design update but this will be much more fun. A little out of order, though... pretend its a Scorsese movie and it'll make perfect sense









Dwood is working on fabrication and he just sent me these teaser shots:











Gahhhhh, I can't wait to get it & give it a test drive!

Dwood is doing more than fab&#8230; he really has been a design consultant for me too and corrected things based on his expertise that I didn't anticipate. When I told him about my project he jumped all over it and helped me refine the design into something sleeker and easier to produce. Thanks Dwood!







More on the design is coming soon to give more context to the pics...

SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> your wish is my command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was working on another design update but this will be much more fun. A little out of order, though... pretend its a Scorsese movie and it'll make perfect sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwood is working on fabrication and he just sent me these teaser shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Amazingness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhhhh, I can't wait to get it & give it a test drive!
> Dwood is doing more than fab&#8230; he really has been a design consultant for me too and corrected things based on his expertise that I didn't anticipate. When I told him about my project he jumped all over it and helped me refine the design into something sleeker and easier to produce. Thanks Dwood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on the design is coming soon to give more context to the pics...
> SLE


This looks sooo good Dwood truly is a master at what he does! Im going to have to review my model abit now that I have seen this but this is STUNNING cant wait to see it finished and once its filled with hardware


----------



## voklskier4452

Case looks fantastic. Can't wait to see the update where you can start to put components in it. I wish I could go about getting a custom case but my school doesn't have a waterjet or plasma table


----------



## Blizlake

Aww man, subbed for awesomesauce build.
I love ITX builds and Scratch builds, so this is just perfect


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

@Golfer, voklskier & Blizlake - Thanks for the comments! I also can't wait to fill it w/the hardware... it's all sitting on my desk waiting to be installed (more or less).

Here's the update I've been working on w/photos of the gear...

★ ★ ★

At this point I've ordered all the parts so that I could do a physical mockup and double-check all my dims before finalizing the design. (Full component list is back here if you missed it). Obviously this happened before sending my design file to Dwood.









First, since some of the parts came from other builds I gutted them to prep for the new hardware&#8230;

Vid card before, w/Antec 620 & Dwood bracket...


...And after Ek-ification


Poor 650D looks so sad without its GPU










Lots of angled compression fittings make the tight space a non-issue (I hope).


All the gear loosely assembled into the ultimate open air "case"





The main reason for all this is to verify the dims I was using for all the hardware. To build the SketchUp models I used published dims from the manufacturers, which turned out to be very accurate. But more critical now are placement of the components in relation to one another, for instance, if the GPU-to-240 rad space is too short, the pump won't have enough clearance to fit.





Everything turned out to be very accurate with a few exceptions which would have been showstoppers. Glad I checked!









Glamour shots.... I love the look of Gentle Typhoons so I'm pretty stoked this build will show them off.






SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## Dwood

All this talking about dimensions is scaring me haha, man I wish I had your hardware to test the fit.


----------



## golfergolfer

ohhhh this is looking good I gave thread a quick look through but are you going to be using dye? Is that some I see there in the fittings picture or is it something else?


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> All this talking about dimensions is scaring me haha, man I wish I had your hardware to test the fit.


if i sent you the parts i'm not sure i'd ever see them again















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ohhhh this is looking good I gave thread a quick look through but are you going to be using dye? Is that some I see there in the fittings picture or is it something else?


just biocide... it has a blue tint because of the active ingredient (copper sulfate). will be running clear tubing + distilled + biocide until I decide what color sleeve & tubing I want. There seems to be a higher likelihood of clouding with silver coils so I thought I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> if i sent you the parts i'm not sure i'd ever see them again


I had to try didnt I


----------



## aadk

Will you guys make this case available for others to buy as well?







Don't have a case for my mITX build yet and this looks absolutely wonderful haha


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Will you guys make this case available for others to buy as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a case for my mITX build yet and this looks absolutely wonderful haha


hehe get in line buddy


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aadk*
> 
> Will you guys make this case available for others to buy as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a case for my mITX build yet and this looks absolutely wonderful haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> hehe get in line buddy


I don't see why not. Glad you dig the design enough to want one!









First thing's first, we need to see if it works as planned.... if only there were a kind gentleman with nothing better to do today than finish my case and send it to me...


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> The main reason for all this is to verify the dims I was using for all the hardware. To build the SketchUp models I used published dims from the manufacturers, which turned out to be very accurate. But more critical now are placement of the components in relation to one another, for instance, if the GPU-to-240 rad space is too short, *the pump won't have enough clearance to fit.*


Have you considered using the Apogee Drive?
http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeDrive2.aspx

I would have used it in MAX11Lv3 if it exsisted at the time.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

In for sho, +1 for the apogee drive, or cooler master eisberg (if it ever comes out..


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I don't see why not. Glad you dig the design enough to want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing's first, we need to see if it works as planned.... *if only there were a kind gentleman with nothing better to do today than finish my case and send it to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im still screwing in 500 of the 2000 screws it takes to put this thing together


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Im still screwing in 500 of the 2000 screws it takes to put this thing together


hahha cmon i want to see this finished too







good job btw both of you


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Im still screwing in 500 of the 2000 screws it takes to put this thing together










Why is there soo many? are you serous with the 2000? or is it slightly exaggerated?


----------



## Citra

Sub'd.


----------



## Onions

love it so subed


----------



## arvidab

Looks absolutely fabulous! Although I don't mind big cases, a well planned and built case where everything just fits, is so cool.
Subbed for sure.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there soo many? are you serous with the 2000? or is it slightly exaggerated?


Slightly exaggerated


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Have you considered using the Apogee Drive?
> http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeDrive2.aspx
> I would have used it in MAX11Lv3 if it exsisted at the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> In for sho, +1 for the apogee drive, or cooler master eisberg (if it ever comes out..


that's a great idea that to be honest I never really considered before.








. I think when I started it had just come out and info was hard to come by. Would totally consider it now that you mention it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> hahha cmon i want to see this finished too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job btw both of you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Sub'd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> love it so subed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Looks absolutely fabulous! Although I don't mind big cases, a well planned and built case where everything just fits, is so cool.
> Subbed for sure.


rock on! thanks guys!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Im still screwing in 500 of the 2000 screws it takes to put this thing together


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there soo many? are you serous with the 2000? or is it slightly exaggerated?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Slightly exaggerated


only just...


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> only just...


Neat trick. Now do the ones that only hold the case together.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Neat trick. Now do the ones that only hold the case together.


ah, good point.

[insert screw you joke here]


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> Have you considered using the Apogee Drive?
> http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeDrive2.aspx
> I would have used it in MAX11Lv3 if it exsisted at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> In for sho, +1 for the apogee drive, or cooler master eisberg (if it ever comes out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's a great idea that to be honest I never really considered before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think when I started it had just come out and info was hard to come by. Would totally consider it now that you mention it.
Click to expand...

The Apogee looks neat, certainly more low profile than the Eisberg which I'd bet don't perform as well either. One thing I'd be concerned about this is that you have no way of isolation the vibration from the pump if it's directly attached to the block, while it might not be a problem on closed loops like Antecs H2O series and such, the DDC pump on that Apogee should be quite a bit more powerful. I know my older DDC-1 doesn't go quite (quits transmitting vibrations throughout the case) till I place it on a silicone pad.

I don't know how sensitive you are to noise, but I can't imagine the vibrations from the pump is gonna be beneficial for the mobo (might not be that bad either, idk). Just a thought, I like the concept of having a competitive block and pump as a single unit...


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

Good points arvidab... there's going to be a built-in bracket to mount the pump that will accommodate damping material (I have some neoprene laying around). I've got the pump mounted behind the front rad... I've heard the 35X gets hot so I'm sure the airflow won't hurt.

I'm usually not an early adopter of new tech for some of the reasons you've pointed out... happy to let others beta test for me (present project excluded







)

Threw together a couple renders of the finished design that show off the window & components....




Dwood keeps teasing me with these ...



















He's really close to wrapping it up... I believe he's painting tomorrow!









SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Good points arvidab... there's going to be a built-in bracket to mount the pump that will accommodate damping material (I have some neoprene laying around). I've got the pump mounted behind the front rad... I've heard the 35X gets hot so I'm sure the airflow won't hurt.
> I'm usually not an early adopter of new tech for some of the reasons you've pointed out... happy to let others beta test for me (present project excluded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Threw together a couple renders of the finished design that show off the window & components....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwood keeps teasing me with these ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's really close to wrapping it up... I believe he's painting tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLE


This looks really great cant wait to see it painted!!!


----------



## Copywright

This is a really nice design! I am probably overlooking something, but I cant seem to find the dimensions anywhere. Would you possibly tell me what they are, I'm pretty curious! Keep up the good work


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> This looks really great cant wait to see it painted!!!


gracias








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copywright*
> 
> This is a really nice design! I am probably overlooking something, but I cant seem to find the dimensions anywhere. Would you possibly tell me what they are, I'm pretty curious! Keep up the good work


outside dims are roughly 165mm wide by 310mm deep by 290mm tall.


----------



## Copywright

Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Lujani

Inspiring! I like the PSU mounted over the mobo, simple idea but an awesome space saver. I swear there's some Mary Poppins wizardry at work though, with all the components you've actually managed to cram into that tiny footprint. Lookin' hot, can't wait to see some paint!


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lujani*
> 
> Inspiring! I like the PSU mounted over the mobo, simple idea but an awesome space saver. I swear there's some Mary Poppins wizardry at work though, with all the components you've actually managed to cram into that tiny footprint. Lookin' hot, can't wait to see some paint!


thx Lujani! wow, never been compared to Mary Poppins before! although now that you mention it there's a flying umbrella around here somewhere...

So I keep getting asked questions that I swear I covered in a design update when it hit me that I never went thru the actual case design!







When Dwood sent me his pics I went into fab mode ("ooh, pretty case!") and never doubled back&#8230;. like babies and cats I'm easily distracted by shiny objects.









I'm just going to rattle thru my various iterations I worked thru while designing. The downside is its going to be a little scatterbrained, but that's often the ugly reality of design. Especially as technology makes things easier/cheaper to experiment with and explore, its often more important to act, mess up, and correct later than it is to get something perfect on the first try. For those that are willing (or naïve enough to trust me







), welcome down the rabbit hole&#8230;

★ ★ ★

Picking up where I left off (here), once I decided on the components and general layout I started refining the design. What started as a basic box&#8230;




&#8230;needed to be turned into something that could function as a case, meaning install & placement of the components would have to be accommodated, and structurally it needs to be strong enough to hold its own weight + stuff its filled with. Based on my desire to minimize structural components and reduce case size as much as possible, I decided to use heavy-gauge steel for the case panels. By doing this I'll end up with case panels that serve as a container as well as structural framework (like a monocoque chassis, for the gearheads out there). This eliminates the need for the tube- or box-steel scaffolding found in most computer cases, which is part of the Poppinry (thanks Lujani







) behind the small footprint & overall size.

With that as one goal, the next was to design the case in as few, simple pieces as possible to make fabrication easier (or more importantly, cheaper







).

As you can see below, the way this shaped up best was merging the bottom, front and top panels into a single piece, with the side and rear panels bolting on to this. You can also see an alternate fan grill design I was playing with in the second shot (ew). It is really a very simple design, capitalizing on the CNC/laser capabilities Dwood is great at and requiring very few bends, all of which are right angles.




I ended up needing to build and rebuild a lot of pieces along the way, as I did here with the side-panel brackets. Sketchup is different than a lot of other design software (especially PhotoShop) in that it rewards precision. Sometimes you're better off entering exact dimensions into a field (don't forget to change default settings to round to a precise enough level&#8230; in my case 1/100mm) rather than visually placing things, as if you do you'll find errant geometry is being created.



At the same time, I started building in secondary items like the front IO. What looks the best visually doesn't always work. Originally I wanted the front IO to be mounted up top, but as you can see here there's interference with the 240 rad. So scratch that.







, try something else.



The rear panel is by far the most complex piece on the case. It houses the rear IO, PSU, PCI slots (x2), and in order to get the best structural rigidity possible, it should tie into each side panel and also attach at the top and bottom to the front-top-bottom panel I described earlier. A few in-progress shots...




Can't forgot lots and lots of ventilation! Building in the slots&#8230;



There's also a ton of small brackets that hold the panels together. These are really the key to getting the outer appearance nice and clean.




When everything's put together and installed you'll never see these.

The other small, seemingly insignificant things that needed to be built were the various brackets to mount things like the front IO, drain & fillports, pump, etc. A couple of those brackets&#8230;




Tedious but very necessary.









Gonna need to break this into two parts.







The last one for now is a [lame pun alert] little screwy.



I've always wanted to use black, flathead, countersunk, hex-head screws on a build (be it auto-, moto- or computer-based) and now's my chance! Every exposed screw on the case will be countersunk to get it as low profile as possible, while the black should be a nice contrast to the grey case panels.



That's it for now&#8230; more next time.









SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## WiSK

Fascinating work


----------



## miahallen

I love the detail and precision








My build was a hack job by comparison


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Fascinating work


Thanks! Happy to be fascinating.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> I love the detail and precision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build was a hack job by comparison


Are you kidding?? Your builds are one of the reasons I'm doing mine! Seeing you pack a WC setup in such a small space was really inspiring and showed that it's possible. I'd say there are three really influential builds for me that I was a big fan of, not only because they're similar in concept but because they're such high quality that it gave me something to shoot for. Yours (Gaming in Tight Spaces), Laine's Purple Haze (in a modified Array R2) and phinix's scratch-built nano tower. I can only hope mine will be as good.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Laine's Purple Haze


That one is amazing and creative indeed. Beautiful painting, sleeving, and eye catching things like the Sata sleeving coiled inside the res; and the wire junction box with SSD top.


----------



## TSXmike

i really dig this!

cannot wait to see the finished product!


----------



## HPE1000

subbed


----------



## Jaacckk

In for a show!! PUMPED to see the end result.
Subbed for sure!


----------



## Lujani

Hi SLE, I had a few questions that maybe yourself or Dwood can answer. Firstly, what thickness of steel are you using for the one-piece top/front/bottom frame? And secondly, if I was to approach someone here in Oz to fabricate a design using a similar gauge metal with numerous folds/seams - what equipment would they need? A pan brake?


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> i really dig this!
> cannot wait to see the finished product!


You...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> subbed


guys...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> In for a show!! PUMPED to see the end result.
> Subbed for sure!


rock!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lujani*
> 
> Hi SLE, I had a few questions that maybe yourself or Dwood can answer. Firstly, what thickness of steel are you using for the one-piece top/front/bottom frame? And secondly, if I was to approach someone here in Oz to fabricate a design using a similar gauge metal with numerous folds/seams - what equipment would they need? A pan brake?


the last one is def. a question for Dwood. I designs em, he builds em.







The material on my case is 14-gauge steel, which is almost 2mm thick. As I mentioned in the last update we're going extra-beefy since the panels need to bear the weight of the case.


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

Got another design update for y'all ("yayyyyyy" the children screamed).








★ ★ ★

As the case came into focus I started having more fun with the aesthetics. I toyed around with adding a small side panel window before I decided it would be a whole lot easier just to make the entire panel acrylic:



I also experimented with more grill options. Um, no.



The slots in one of the early designs ended up being the best. That's a Dwood invention&#8230;. He told me early on that slots are a lot quicker to cut than holes or other mesh designs because the total cut length and machine movement is much shorter. And if you do it right the amount of airflow (put another way, percentage of airflow blocked by the case) is comparable.









Slots also give me a way to (mostly) conceal built-in fan filters. If temps cooperate, I'm going to run a positive air pressure (all intake) setup which will allow me to filter all air that enters the case. The filter frame is on the left&#8230; mesh will be adhered to it and it will be sandwiched between the case and fan (a similar one is being built for the 240 rad on top).



Mobo mounts (w/countersunk hex-head screws) are visible on the exterior of the case, which is perfectly fine given the industrial look. 12mm hex spacers (standoffs) will separate the mobo from the inside of the panel.



Placing and adjusting screw holes for fabrication was a real PITA. The case uses a mix of M3 and 6-32 screws, and each hole needed to be adjusted to match the proper size. There are over 150 screw holes on the case that needed to be drawn and placed precisely where needed. The shot below shows an iteration of the acrylic side panel that hadn't been adjusted yet.



Brackets for watercooling equipment are built into the case. Here's a detail of the pump & res configuration,&#8230;



&#8230;the drainport and with its cutout (oversized in case I want to change GPUs down the road)&#8230;



&#8230;and fillport, which can be more precisely located than the drain since it isn't directly attached to any other hardware. It'll connect via tubing from the top of the res.



Some of the more ingenious features (if I do say so myself







) started out as workarounds but IMO turned out to be pretty cool. The SSD & HDD mount on a removable panel in the bottom of the case. I'll be able to mount the drives to the panel, then connect wiring, then attach the panel to the case. Kindof a trap-door setup.




I also like how the case has small holes between the panels near the corners of the case. This wasn't intentional&#8230; it's just a side effect of the way the panels mount to each other. It's consistent with the theme: an industrial, functional look that manages to look good even though it wasn't designed for aesthetics.



Also purely functional is the rear panel and 2-slot PCI mounts. Nothing good looking about it, but by some clever cutting & bending I hope to accomplish what generally takes case manufactures a whole lot more pieces and intricate metalwork to achieve.




Tolerances throughout are naturally very tight because of the size of the case. There's only 5mm between the HDD bracket and front IO (with about the same clearance at the rear). My finished case is ~.25L larger than the original plan because tolerances between components were originally 1-2mm, which I didn't feel comfortable with. If something was off by the slightest bit I'd risk having to scrap the first prototype and start over (money better spent on bikes & babes







).



A few stills of the finished, bare panels:






Here they are with each panel highlighted in a different color so you can distinguish between them and see how they all fit together



Got to include a little branding







. It'll be hidden when assembled but I'll know it's there. Kind of a maker's mark.



I think that's it for the 3D design portion of the project. Obviously there's been plenty of chicken-scratched notes & measurements to go along with the above. In fact there's still a stack of notes on my desk that I won't pitch until the project's done&#8230; just in case...

Hopefully the excruciating detail is useful/interesting.







Basically the last 4 updates have taken us from the original idea to the beginnings of fabrication, where we'll see if all that work was worth it!

Case fab itself should be wrapping up any day now. As you can imagine my fingernails are bitten to bloody stumps from the anticipation! I want to get this thing built!!























SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## void

Awesome design. Can't wait to see it all painted up and hardware going in.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> It'll be hidden when assembled but I'll know it's there. Kind of a maker's mark.


This is the best kind of artistry, the details you add for yourself, not because you need to show them off.


----------



## stealthybox

wow.

very meticulous.
the final CAD product is gorgeous.

looking very yes forward progressive this to come.

i hope people realize that that was a joke...


----------



## golfergolfer

This is looking really great much better than I could have ever done for sure


----------



## CalypsoRaz

This looks great, I love how small it is


----------



## She loved E

thanks for the support guys! seriously it's really a great motivator and keeps me honest.









got a couple fun surprises in the works that I'll share soon (whether I have the case by then or not, cough, dwood







)...


----------



## ekuest

i gotta say, evey time you say you might rample on, or you dont know how much detail to share, or you feel really proud of solving one of the many problems that arise, i know exactly how you feel. we have almost the exact same principles and ideas, but they manifested in very different ways. i too was aiming for small, minimal, cheap, simple to produce, etc case that didnt skimp on cooling ability and ended up with a slightly similar monocoque (or as i called it, exoskeleton) design. however the shape and layout is very different and i used all-in-ones instead of a custom loop. if you want to check it out here's the thread. im actually in a holding pattern right now waiting for the new panels to arrive from dwood, so again you know how i feel: anxious! also, im guessing you may have something to do with my panels taking so long.







jk, dwood said it was due to the move. but hopefully we will both have our case parts in hand within a week or two and get our projects finished! i will be eagerly watching to see the final look of your rig.


----------



## She loved E

@ekuest - thanks for the note! I just read your build log cover to cover and like you said it's interesting how the same basic idea could end up so different (even using different 3D/CAD programs







). Even though I think my research & design has been thorough, I'm sure I'll find something that needs to be reworked. It's all part of the fun, though... if it was that easy someone would have done it already.









SLE


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekuest*
> 
> i gotta say, evey time you say you might rample on, or you dont know how much detail to share, or you feel really proud of solving one of the many problems that arise, i know exactly how you feel. we have almost the exact same principles and ideas, but they manifested in very different ways. i too was aiming for small, minimal, cheap, simple to produce, etc case that didnt skimp on cooling ability and ended up with a slightly similar monocoque (or as i called it, exoskeleton) design. however the shape and layout is very different and i used all-in-ones instead of a custom loop. if you want to check it out here's the thread. im actually in a holding pattern right now waiting for the new panels to arrive from dwood, so again you know how i feel: anxious! also, im guessing you may have something to do with my panels taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk, dwood said it was due to the move. but hopefully we will both have our case parts in hand within a week or two and get our projects finished! i will be eagerly watching to see the final look of your rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> @ekuest - thanks for the note! I just read your build log cover to cover and like you said it's interesting how the same basic idea could end up so different (even using different 3D/CAD programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Even though I think my research & design has been thorough, I'm sure I'll find something that needs to be reworked. It's all part of the fun, though... if it was that easy someone would have done it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLE


Updates for both of you coming soon


----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Updates for both of you coming soon


woo!


----------



## conntick

Subbed!


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Updates for both of you coming soon


tease.



_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## golfergolfer

Oh we need like a coke can beside it for comparison







Looks great though


----------



## WiSK

Oo jealous!


----------



## OverClocker55

Nice. Subbed


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*


SUBBED! Great build I love SFF machines. and I especially love the video you linked.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Oh we need like a coke can beside it for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great though


ib4grenade.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Oo jealous!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice. Subbed


thanks man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> SUBBED! Great build I love SFF machines. and I especially love the video you linked.


haha, love your avy. I'm listening to techno right now too


----------



## Catscratch

Ah you already cut the grills. I was gonna suggest spiral slot design instead of dots and straight slots. Something along the lines like this :









Still, it's a solid build you are working on.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This is awesome! Subbed!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> ib4grenade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, love your avy. I'm listening to techno right now too


But I dont have a grenade to see


----------



## stealthybox

man.
that's lookin' nice...


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Ah you already cut the grills. I was gonna suggest spiral slot design instead of dots and straight slots. Something along the lines like this :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, it's a solid build you are working on.


You know, I played around with that idea for a while as I've heard it's usually the best performing design. But I never got it to a point that I liked it better than the slots.







Still an interesting idea for the next build...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This is awesome! Subbed!
> Jeffinslaw


Thx Jeff!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> But I dont have a grenade to see


Blame Canada California. no







or grenades allowed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> man.
> that's lookin' nice...


much abliged.









Threw together a shot of the caselss build again. See anything different?


----------



## Citra

Wow that's small.Looking forward to see the next update.


----------



## rockosmodlife




----------



## stealthybox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Threw together a shot of the caselss build again. See anything different?


Just the PSU,
yeah?

Either way, that's looking sweet...


----------



## laitoukid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Blame Canada California.


I see what you did there








Been lurking this for a while now. Good looking stuff! Can't wait to see the end result


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laitoukid*
> 
> I see what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been lurking this for a while now. Good looking stuff! Can't wait to see the end result


I actually dont :/ But anyway's that looks soo good! I cant wait to see it all in the actual case









EDIT: ohohohohoh next post is the 100th make it count


----------



## laitoukid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I actually dont :/ But anyway's that looks soo good! I cant wait to see it all in the actual case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ohohohohoh next post is the 100th make it count


From the South Park movie, one of the songs is called Blame Canada.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laitoukid*
> 
> From the South Park movie, one of the songs is called Blame Canada.


Ahhh I get it you see I live in Canada


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

all Canadians are welcome here.







We may blame you for things though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stealthybox*
> 
> Just the PSU,
> yeah?.


Getting warm







... you're correct that that's the first shot of it with the rest of the components.







The difference is a little harder to see...

From an earlier update


Newer shots (w/vino to show scale... Coke has all been mixed with rum and, er, disposed of







)



SLE

_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## MiiX

Nice. Just wow... Thats compact. Top intake and front exhaust? All that air trough the PSU will make it heat up faster, more noise.
Where are you going to put the pump and res?


----------



## ekuest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Nice. Just wow... Thats compact. Top intake and front exhaust? All that air trough the PSU will make it heat up faster, more noise.
> Where are you going to put the pump and res?


pump and res are visible better on like page 7? you can barely make out the pump behind the gpu in the 2 pics on this page. theyre located right between the mobo and the front rad.


----------



## NiKa

I see that you will use a Silverstone SFX...

i hope you wont get disappointed cause is too noisy (v1.00 at least)

(i bought one and returned it )


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> I see that you will use a Silverstone SFX...
> i hope you wont get disappointed cause is too noisy (v1.00 at least)
> (i bought one and returned it )


Could you tell me more about your problem?

Have others had a bad experience with that PSU?


----------



## ekuest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Could you tell me more about your problem?
> Have others had a bad experience with that PSU?


yes some people have. i have had this PSU for at least 2, maybe 3 years and have run my gaming rig on it all the time. the ONLY time ive had the chirping people talk about is when i am running both prime95 AND furmark at the same time. as long as you keep the power draw reasonable it should be ok. ive seen people run an i7 and a 680 on this psu with zero problems.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Have others had a bad experience with that PSU?


The fan in the ST45SF-G starts quite fast at 7V 1800rpm, which is rated at 19dB @ 1m, and it ramps up linearly to 12V 3000rpm.

Many people have said they find the fan intolerably loud. Others have said it's not an issue. To me it sounds more like turbulent rushing air than actual fan hum. There is a youtube video unboxing review where you can hear it if you turns your speakers up. One person on OCN told that he RMA'd the unit to Silverstone and they said it was a problem with his box specifically, and he could get a replacement, but he ended up asking his money back and bought something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekuest*
> 
> the chirping people talk about


I've been following the whole "ST45SF-G has a loud fan" on several forums, maybe I missed something, but not yet seen anyone mention chirping. That was a problem with version 1.0 and 1.1 on the older bronze model, is it the gold model too? If you've got any chirping on this model you should contact Silverstone rep and tell him exactly which hardware you're experiencing this on (especially which motherboard and GPU).

_Edit, Oh wait you are talking about the bronze model. Shadow_Foxx is asking about the gold one, pictured in this thread._


----------



## Blizlake

The bronze model sure had its problems but the new gold-rated model should be good. Can't hear it at all on my friend's HTPC-build that uses around 300W at load IIRC.


----------



## NiKa

Let me clarify things a bit..

We are talking about this one
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=342&area=en

ST45SF-G

Its the 450W Gold model, full modular... SFX Power Supply that is on the market for 2+ month.,.. (not years)

This model claims that the produced noise is 18db min...

But this is far from truth

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1707073&page=8

you can see that the guy in here replaced the fan for this particular psu..

I have bought it cause it was the perfect addition for my prodigy,,,
but the produced noise really made me angry (cause i paid lots of money for it)..

I am talking about v1.00 btw.. i dont know if they have improved it by now...

Btw the fan spins at full speed all the time.... (no matter how many components i had connected)..

I did an RMA for this particular product and i am waiting for news...


----------



## HPE1000

Yes, there were a lot of problems with the v1.1 sfx psu, but I believe that they have been fixed in v2.0 which I have and dont have any problems with.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, there were a lot of problems with the _old non-modular bronze version_ v1.1 sfx psu, but I believe that they have been fixed in v2.0 which I have and dont have any problems with.


FTFY. We're talking about the gold version.


----------



## NiKa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKa*
> 
> Let me clarify things a bit..
> We are talking about this one
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=342&area=en
> ST45SF-G
> Its the 450W Gold model, full modular... SFX Power Supply that is on the market for 2+ month.,.. (not years)
> This model claims that the produced noise is 18db min...
> But this is far from truth
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1707073&page=8
> you can see that the guy in here replaced the fan for this particular psu..
> I have bought it cause it was the perfect addition for my prodigy,,,
> but the produced noise really made me angry (cause i paid lots of money for it)..
> I am talking about v1.00 btw.. i dont know if they have improved it by now...
> Btw the fan spins at full speed all the time.... (no matter how many components i had connected)..
> I did an RMA for this particular product and i am waiting for news...


As i mention i m referring to the new Gold SFX Model (Modular)...

i have no experience with the previous Non - Modular one...

(i know that it was not a faulty unit of mine cause also ElevenEleven had a similar problem)


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Okay interesting. I knew the original nonmodular one had chirping, I have the V2.0 which has no problems, but I would love a modular one, its too bad to know the fan ramps up so loud. You would think it would be quieter being that it is even more efficient







Ill still probably get it


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> I would love a modular one, its too bad to know the fan ramps up so loud.


It doesn't ramp up as much as the bronze model which goes to 4000rpm @ 450W, but this fan profile starts high. I think that's largely the issue: people expect idle to be completely still, because it's supposedly not doing any work. But noise is subjective and actual experience obviously depends which case you're putting it in, etc etc.

Can I ask why you want the modular one? If to sleeve, know that the pinout is the same as the other Strider models. I was hoping to be able to make shortened wires falling direct from PSU to motherboard, but the wires are 1-to-1 which means depending on your PSU placement you might need to twist each row of wires.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It doesn't ramp up as much as the bronze model which goes to 4000rpm @ 450W, but this fan profile starts high. I think that's largely the issue: people expect idle to be completely still, because it's supposedly not doing any work. But noise is subjective and actual experience obviously depends which case you're putting it in, etc etc.
> Can I ask why you want the modular one? If to sleeve, know that the pinout is the same as the other Strider models. I was hoping to be able to make shortened wires falling direct from PSU to motherboard, but the wires are 1-to-1 which means depending on your PSU placement you might need to twist each row of wires.


Oh i see/ I want the modular one so that sleeving and routing cables would be easier. I sleeved the nonmod one and it is hard to get the wires to look good and orderly without modularity, as there is nowhere to hide the wires in my itx case


----------



## She loved E

Great info on the SFX PSUs guys.









I started out with the bronze/non-mod (ST45SF) but when I saw this...



...I had second thoughts on shoving all that wiring into the case. Airflow in such a small space is a concern so I decided to get the gold/modular (ST45SF-G). It's worth the extra $30 IMO, even though like WiSK I'm disappointed the pin-outs aren't designed for clean sleeving.
Here's the G-G-G G-unit











I've hooked it up to test and so far it doesn't seem exceptionally loud.









To clean it up further I bought a bunch of stuff from MDPC & ModDIY to sleeve & shorten the cables...







Went from 12" to 6" on the 24-pin (still in-progress... its my first time sleeving so its taking forever and I'm messing up... a lot)



I'm also going to build custom fan, LED and pump adapters to eliminate unneeded cables like the 4-pin molex and make installation of everything as easy as possible.









*And, I saved the best for last... Dwood has confirmed that fabrication is DONE (!!!)* so I will get my case next week.







Gonna try to crank out all the wiring by then so I'm ready to build when it arrives.









SLE


----------



## WiSK

Sleeving looks great!








Those colours go together very well.


----------



## Lujani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I'm also going to build custom fan, LED and pump adapters to eliminate unneeded cables like the 4-pin molex and make installation of everything as easy as possible.


Schweet, custom electrics!







Anything to replace the *Infernal 4-pin Demon of Pin-Mangling* ...
It's a shame about the PSU wiring criss-cross, but I like the heatshrink-less sleeving style you've gone with - nice and crisp!


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Sleeving looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those colours go together very well.


+1


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow... Nice stuff.

What are your thoughts on breaking into the PSU to move the wires around so you can have a straight sleeve?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> What are your thoughts on breaking into the PSU to move the wires around so you can have a straight sleeve?


There's a custom PCB behind there which probably could be reverse engineered to mirror the ATX24 pinouts. See http://www.chiphell.com/article-4711-4.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That wouldn't be very difficult to do if you have the correct tools to make a custom PCB. All you need to do is make the same PCB with slightly different traces so they go to different pins on the connectors.

Honestly, I can't figure out why Silverstone didn't do this themselves... maybe it was too difficult to make the traces for that pattern?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Honestly, I can't figure out why Silverstone didn't do this themselves... maybe it was too difficult to make the traces for that pattern?


I wrote a whole rant about it because I was convinced all the other Striders had correct modular design for sleeving nicely. But reading more, especially details from Lutro0, I see that all Striders are like this. I now understand also that they will never change it because the whole series has to stay compatible with the PP05 cable set and the new sleeved cable sets.

Anyway, back on topic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> *And, I saved the best for last... Dwood has confirmed that fabrication is DONE (!!!)* so I will get my case next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try to crank out all the wiring by then so I'm ready to build when it arrives.


Looking forward to this!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

What do you mean you cant have straight sleeve?


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I wrote a whole rant about it...


I can relate to you now after spending 4 hrs trying to sleeve the 24-pin. Sleeving is mildly frustrating... sleeving THIS PSU is gonna kill me. I foolishly shortened all the cables to the same length (6"), only to find that because they criss-cross so much, some need to be longer than others. And finding out which ones is totally trial and error. I'm gonna have to call it a night and come back to it later to see if there's a better way to do this. Soooo bummed as I thought I was close to finished.







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> What do you mean you cant have straight sleeve?


Check WiSK's thread. Basically for some unknown reason, Silverstone didn't arrange their PSU pin-outs to correspond with the mobo pinouts. So after spending hours upon hours to sleeve, you're still left with a rat's nest of cables that don't look pretty and aren't easy to work with. Doing something like the below is impossible w/this PSU.









(from Lutro0's gallery)

SLE


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I foolishly shortened all the cables to the same length (6"), only to find that because they criss-cross so much, some need to be longer than others. And finding out which ones is totally trial and error. I'm gonna have to call it a night and come back to it later to see if there's a better way to do this. Soooo bummed as I thought I was close to finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A bit nerdy solution, but I ended up making an excel sheet to show where each wire should connect and calculate how long each wire needed to be. PM me if you want a copy.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> A bit nerdy solution, but I ended up making an excel sheet to show where each wire should connect and calculate how long each wire needed to be. PM me if you want a copy.


Are you kidding, man? That would be awesome!









Thanks everyone for watching... I promise there'll be another update soon...


----------



## conntick

Lookin forward to it. Been feindin' for a little scratch build action


----------



## 2002dunx

Is my head working right..... ?

If you remove the 24 pin socket from the pcb of the psu and solder it on the opposite side of the PCB do the pinouts then match ?

Not that it's possible I guess, but it would explain the "brain fade" of the design. If they kept the 24 pin tidy, the add-ons would matter less, IMHO.

Tired, grumpy.

dunx


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm so excited for this! It just is so cool and unique


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

OMG its here.
















(the suspense is killing me)
.
.
.
drumroll please!
















to say the craftsmanship is amazing would be an insult to Dwood. This thing is so far beyond my expectations that there's really no way to express teh awesome in words. you have to see it to believe it. the pics aren't worthy but its better than nothing.










i know what i'll be doing this weekend!























_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## HPE1000

Amazing! Have fun

1111th post


----------



## odin2free

Alan wrenches I love to nice..
Argh I'll
Have to
See if have enough scrap steel and aluminum and wood to make a random a55 case lol would be neato


----------



## golfergolfer

Wow this turned out amazing Dwood is truly amazing at his work







Cant wait to see you load it up with parts


----------



## WiSK

Good luck with building! Enjoy


----------



## She loved E

Thanks guys!







Loading it up w/the parts now.... so far there's been a few minor issues, but its nothing that can't be fixed with some washers and electrical tape.

I'm really impressed with how solid this thing feels. Definitely one of the advantages of going small and using thick-ass steel


----------



## Citra

That's one clean case.


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm here for you now. I love you


----------



## rockosmodlife

Good lord, that case looks amazing. So much jelly


----------



## stealthybox

:O


----------



## OverClocker55

I want this case. Sell to me


----------



## She loved E

_[Previous Update]_

It's 3:30 am on a 25 hour Sunday. I'm two cables away from powering up the new box. I'm watching Lebowski. Best day ever.







Let sleeping dogs lie...


Last two cables. Ran out of solder.


Back tomorrow.









_[Skip to Next Update]_


----------



## NewHighScore

best ITX build ever!


----------



## Hooded

Just awesome work.


----------



## mr one

Dat ITX build is







i have no words


----------



## Blizlake

Oh god, that's hot. Gotta give props to Dwood for pulling that design off so well.
How're your fans set up? All intake?

I think I'll be having a wet dream about that case as matx with support for 180-200mm front and 140mm top


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Ran out of solder.


Disaster! Sleep well


----------



## InsideJob

WONDERFUL! Great job E.







It looks absolutely amazing!
Looks like a pretty darn nice crib you got there as well


----------



## void

Case is gorgeous. Can't wait to see the project finished.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow...


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> best ITX build ever!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> Just awesome work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Dat ITX build is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have no words


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> WONDERFUL! Great job E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks absolutely amazing!
> Looks like a pretty darn nice crib you got there as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Case is gorgeous. Can't wait to see the project finished.


Haha thanks y'all!







I reeeeeeeally want to power up tonight. Got some solder so just a few more wires to sleeve & its gonna happen. I already leak tested for 24h, so as long as none of the wiring interferes its looking really promising.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh god, that's hot. Gotta give props to Dwood for pulling that design off so well.
> How're your fans set up? All intake?
> I think I'll be having a wet dream about that case as matx with support for 180-200mm front and 140mm top


Yeah to be honest, since this case is 100% custom and a huge experiment for me (I've never done any industrial design or computer cases before) i was expecting something good but flawed. But the reality is 99% plug & play - and of higher quality than most cases out there - which is so freakin cool. I'll show detailed shots of where it came up short... as I mentioned before its literally been things that I "fixed" with electrical tape & washers. Once I confirm everything else works I'm going to make a list of all the adjustments that need to be made... they're all small dimensional tweaks to brackets, not the case itself which means I should be able to have Dwood knock out a few more small brackets for minimal $ to have a truly plug & play, scratch-built case.

Gonna try all intake first & see how it performs.









Not gonna comment on your wet dreams.







unless you're F, 5'10", blonde, 36 24 36, in which case pics pls.


----------



## tuffy12345

It looks good. But. that just like...my opinion. man.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Oh god, that's hot. Gotta give props to Dwood for pulling that design off so well.
> How're your fans set up? All intake?
> I think I'll be having a wet dream about that case as matx with support for 180-200mm front and 140mm top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah to be honest, since this case is 100% custom and a huge experiment for me (I've never done any industrial design or computer cases before) i was expecting something good but flawed. But the reality is 99% plug & play - and of higher quality than most cases out there - which is so freakin cool. I'll show detailed shots of where it came up short... as I mentioned before its literally been things that I "fixed" with electrical tape & washers. Once I confirm everything else works I'm going to make a list of all the adjustments that need to be made... they're all small dimensional tweaks to brackets, not the case itself which means I should be able to have Dwood knock out a few more small brackets for minimal $ to have a truly plug & play, scratch-built case.
> Gonna try all intake first & see how it performs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna comment on your wet dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you're F, 5'10", blonde, 36 24 36, in which case pics pls.
Click to expand...

Ain't it nice to have something work out the first time around? Looking forward to another update









But oh damn, I'm 5'9"








or M, 6'1", blonde(ish) and only thing 36 24 36 in me is... well.. nothing. Or maybe the first 36.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> It looks good. But. that just like...my opinion. man.


far out.

the 24-pin is trying to kill me. gotta get some stranded 16ga to extend a couple more wires and i'll be able to fire it up.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> far out.
> the 24-pin is trying to kill me. gotta get some stranded 16ga to extend a couple more wires and i'll be able to fire it up.


Nooooooo! This is killin me! It was bad enough to wait overnight from seeing the case to seeing it stuffed now this. Man if it's killin me it must really be killin you.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> far out.
> the 24-pin is trying to kill me. gotta get some stranded 16ga to extend a couple more wires and i'll be able to fire it up.


18 AWG is surely easier to sleeve and there's nothing in a PC which needs 16AWG. In Europe we always use 0.75mm2 which is even smaller, closer to 19 AWG.


----------



## Hooded

16AWG is nice to sleeve. Being a little thicker makes it more ridged and it holds it's shape better. But it is definately bigger than anything the avarage PC will actually need.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> 16AWG is nice to sleeve. Being a little thicker makes it more ridged and it holds it's shape better. But it is definately bigger than anything the avarage PC will actually need.


I think you are confusing AWG which is the diameter of the inner wire, with the thickness of the outer insulation. You can get AWG 18 which has outer diameter 2.4mm and you can get AWG 16 which has outer diameter 1.8mm.

If you can't get AWG 18 to hold its shape, then you aren't stretching the sleeving enough. Unless you were talking about paracord, properly stretched sleeving stays in shape due to the friction of the nylon fibers against each other, and doesn't need to rely on the underlying wire being inflexible.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> 18 AWG is surely easier to sleeve and there's nothing in a PC which needs 16AWG. In Europe we always use 0.75mm2 which is even smaller, closer to 19 AWG.


Good call. Luckily I took a sample with me and found out 18 was a match.









So last night I ran into yet another issue. Apparently electronics + me don't get along. I probably shouldn't be adding water to the fire.









Here's my cry for help: Need help w/Vandal switch not working properly.... Any ideas?


----------



## She loved E

Alright guys, at long last I have an update.









First thing's first: the money shot.



The last couple days have been a comedy of errors. A lotta ins, a lotta outs a lotta what-have-yous.







Not to dwell on it but so others can learn from my mistakes here's a quick recap:

*Wiring 101 -* as I already mentioned (and has been well documented), the PSU I have is a PITA to sleeve/shorten. That was made even worse because of how space-limited I am with this case. I didn't measure individual wires (bad modder, bad!) before I started cutting so I had to redo 75% of the 24-pin before it would fit.

This is a graphic example of teh suck. Wires going every which way means they tend to bunch up in the middle, and each wire needs to be cut a different length depending on which pins they connect since they cross over each other to varying degrees.



*More Wiring -* First I hooked up the vandal switch wrong. Then it wouldn't work (or so I thought). Then I had to hook it up with everything installed (tweezers helped, as did sleeving to make it more rigid). I am SO GLAD the SSD/HDD bracket is removable. Without that there's no way I'd be able to access everything I had to R&R.



*Fans 1 -* My first attempt at fan filters failed. They contacted the fans making an awful racket. So I cut them up to use them as spacers so that they won't hit the built-in fan grills. +1 to the list of things I need to fix. Filtered air is pretty important to me so I don't have to break down the comp too often for cleaning. Back to the drawing board...




*Fans 2 -* One fan wouldn't power on. Found out it was because of a bad connection in a 3-to-1 fan splitter I made.







A lotta strands in old Duder's head...



You probably noticed I skipped over most of the component install. I'm going to come back to that when I do the final build (along with case details)... right now it's a little sloppy and incomplete, so I'd rather do it once & right when the time comes. I'm making a (growing rather long) list of little things I need to fix or adjust. But first I want to get up & running to test the WC setup and start playing with an OC.









The insanely awesome, couldn't-be-happier news is that now that the above issues have been taken care of, everything fits & works! None of the problems I've run into have been deal-breakers, just minor delays.









SLE


----------



## WiSK

Woo hoo! Glad you got this far


----------



## ekuest

the case looks awesome man! im so glad everything worked out for you. i actually just got my panels in the mail today, and am really hoping my assembly goes as smoothly as yours did.









also, did you ever get that H60 bracket i sent you? i wonder if it got lost in the mail...


----------



## Hooded

WOW What a major project!

That little bugger sure looks sweet.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Woo hoo! Glad you got this far


Me too! thanks for sticking with me and helping me out for 2+ months.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekuest*
> 
> the case looks awesome man! im so glad everything worked out for you. i actually just got my panels in the mail today, and am really hoping my assembly goes as smoothly as yours did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, did you ever get that H60 bracket i sent you? i wonder if it got lost in the mail...


Gah... I forgot to let you know I DID get the bracket! Once my case showed up I completely forgot about the SG05 project. Now that I have your bracket I can get that going and retire my 650D. Going full SFF







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> WOW What a major project!
> 
> That little bugger sure looks sweet.


----------



## mr one

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Alright guys, at long last I have an update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing's first: the money shot.
> 
> The last couple days have been a comedy of errors. A lotta ins, a lotta outs a lotta what-have-yous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to dwell on it but so others can learn from my mistakes here's a quick recap:
> *Wiring 101 -* as I already mentioned (and has been well documented), the PSU I have is a PITA to sleeve/shorten. That was made even worse because of how space-limited I am with this case. I didn't measure individual wires (bad modder, bad!) before I started cutting so I had to redo 75% of the 24-pin before it would fit.
> This is a graphic example of teh suck. Wires going every which way means they tend to bunch up in the middle, and each wire needs to be cut a different length depending on which pins they connect since they cross over each other to varying degrees.
> 
> *More Wiring -* First I hooked up the vandal switch wrong. Then it wouldn't work (or so I thought). Then I had to hook it up with everything installed (tweezers helped, as did sleeving to make it more rigid). I am SO GLAD the SSD/HDD bracket is removable. Without that there's no way I'd be able to access everything I had to R&R.
> 
> *Fans 1 -* My first attempt at fan filters failed. They contacted the fans making an awful racket. So I cut them up to use them as spacers so that they won't hit the built-in fan grills. +1 to the list of things I need to fix. Filtered air is pretty important to me so I don't have to break down the comp too often for cleaning. Back to the drawing board...
> 
> 
> *Fans 2 -* One fan wouldn't power on. Found out it was because of a bad connection in a 3-to-1 fan splitter I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lotta strands in old Duder's head...
> 
> You probably noticed I skipped over most of the component install. I'm going to come back to that when I do the final build (along with case details)... right now it's a little sloppy and incomplete, so I'd rather do it once & right when the time comes. I'm making a (growing rather long) list of little things I need to fix or adjust. But first I want to get up & running to test the WC setup and start playing with an OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The insanely awesome, couldn't-be-happier news is that now that the above issues have been taken care of, everything fits & works! None of the problems I've run into have been deal-breakers, just minor delays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLE






Motherofgod.jpg coming silently to steal dat case


----------



## She loved E

Hope you've been working out







... haven't weighed it yet but i'm guessing its 30 lbs wet.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Yea, id look into it for sure!


----------



## golfergolfer

Looking Great







I really like this and now I want one







Really has been cool to see this turn into a reality


----------



## She loved E

Rock on guys!







I've got the CPU and GPU up and OC'd for the Forum Folding War. If you fold but haven't joined yet, join Team Intel! We're going to win this year so get a piece while the gettin's good!

I don't have the OC numbers in front of me, so I'll confirm those tonight. The only one I remember is the CPU's at 4.7GHz @ 1.245 volts. Temps during CPU-only folding are mid 70s... so far so good!


----------



## She loved E

More OC info:

*CPU - i7 3770K*
4.7GHz @ 1.248v (load)
Max folding temps: 81 83 82 76
Typical folding temps: 74-78C

Had one BSOD so far but I think it was related to RAM timings (x0a)

*GPU - GTX 570 HD 2.5GB*
1.100v
851 core clock / 1701 shader clock
1952 memory clock
Max temp: 49C

Been load testing for 24 hours or so... pretty cool to be able to fold 24/7 @ these settings w/o having to worry about temps like with my air-cooled rig.


----------



## NewHighScore

Nice oc on the 3770k. My IB takes a good bump more voltage to run at 4.7. 1.335v.

Can you go higher or is it just not worth it for the voltage increase/temp increase?


----------



## Hooded

That's one righteous little OC you got going there!

Compact Splash is more like Compact KICK ASS!

Just a thing of beauty


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Nice oc on the 3770k. My IB takes a good bump more voltage to run at 4.7. 1.335v.
> Can you go higher or is it just not worth it for the voltage increase/temp increase?


I was able to boot 5.0ghz @ 1.365v but it crashed almost immediately under load. So I dialed it back incrementally until I was able to get stable at reasonable temps. I was getting stable at 48x w/1.3 volts but temps were too high for me (89 99 94 89). I might be able to notch vcore down a bit at 48, but I think I'll need to attempt a delid to push for 50 w/o worries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> That's one righteous little OC you got going there!
> Compact Splash is more like Compact KICK ASS!
> 
> Just a thing of beauty


haha, thanks man! it is happily kicking cooking BBQs ass atm.


----------



## InsideJob

Your build isn't sponsored in any way is it!?







I smell a MOTM nomination


----------



## arvidab

That case looks awesome, SLE!







Props to Dwood who fabricated it.

I actually like the sleeving on the 24-pin, looks a bit messy and I like it. I understand that it can be a problem for you in that small case though.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Your build isn't sponsored in any way is it!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a MOTM nomination


Actually I'm sponsored by MyWifeThinksImCrazy.com and Bagels. Just kidding... this is all funded by my kid's college fund.









I'd love to enter... maybe once I get the wiring finished and snag some decent shots.







Thanks for the idear....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> That case looks awesome, SLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to Dwood who fabricated it.
> 
> I actually like the sleeving on the 24-pin, looks a bit messy and I like it. I understand that it can be a problem for you in that small case though.


Thanks and agree about the sleeving. For the most part its easy to tuck away now that its shortened, and the colors look really cool the way they're routed thru the case (especially from the PSU to the vid card).

Ran a couple load tests while folding today to try different fan configurations. I got some long work units so I was able to run all the tests on the same WUs (for an apples to apples comparo). Both the GPU and CPU were folding @ 100% load, and both are also OC'd. The CPU as I mentioned is at 4.7GHz, the GPU's at 850 core clock.... this is the first time I've OC'd a GPU and when I pushed core clock higher it started to crash the folding client, even at the maximum volts Afterburner will allow (1.1).

*Ambient temp:* 78F / 26C

Temps are maximum logged in RealTemp, with a 50 minute duration for each test.

*All intake (push)*
*CPU* 85 89 87 80
*GPU* 50

*Front intake (push), top exhaust (pull)*
*CPU* 86 90 88 81
*GPU* 53

*All exhaust (pull)*
*CPU* 89 93 91 84
*GPU* 55

I reset to all intake again at the end and noticed temps were 3-4 degrees lower than the first test, I think as a result of lower ambients (although it seemed about the same inside







). Regardless, all intake is definitely the winner.









Temps overall seem a little high, but I think the work units I had were especially grueling. Right now I'm folding different WUs and seeing CPU temps around 80 and the GPU at 48. I also think that once all the cables are sleeved & tucked away better airflow will help get temps down another degree or two.










SLE


----------



## beanscene

This is perfect! I have been trying to design a watercooled ITX build based around modding existing cases and i cant figure out anything that i like.

Would you and Dwood consider making a version of this case that is tall enough to fit a full size PSU and a couple of 3.5" HDD's underneath the graphics card?







(i know it's going to defeat the purpose of it being compact)

Realised that the case probably isnt even wide enough for an ATX PSU


----------



## She loved E

Glad you like!







Yeah if you check some of the early design updates I quickly came to the conclusion that there are some things small size is at odds with. Optical drive, ATX psu and 3.5" HDDs are all very space inefficient, and ultimately not needed so out they went.









There are more and more examples of quality small / high-power builds out there but you're right that most require quite a bit of modding to watercool (and even air cool properly, for that matter).

Question for you, as I've had a couple ppl ask why I didn't use an ATX PSU. What benefit is there to having it? I'm running relatively high OCs on both the CPU & GPU, on the most advanced MITX mobo platform (1155 / z77). And I'm doing all of it on one of two 450W SFX PSUs available. So why would anyone need an ATX PSU for a MITX system? I'm not knocking the idea, as I know there are tens (if not hundreds) more options available for the larger form factor. But, as with the newer ITX boards that do a good job of packaging a lot of power in a small form factor, we seem like we're there with the PSUs as well, so why take up more space with a larger PSU?


----------



## WiSK

I think many people don't realise how efficient CPUs and GPUs have become in the last few years, and it was also uncommon that sub-600W unit could actually deliver more than half of its rated output on the 12V rail(s).


----------



## She loved E

Ah, great perspective as usual.







I haven't been into computers that long so I take the cheap/powerful tech available today for granted. I had no idea that PSUs used to under-perform their ratings (I'm sure its more technical than I'm making it sound







).


----------



## WiSK

Not really underperforming, but it's just there's been a gradual shift of PCs wanting power from the 3.3V and 5V towards heavier use of the 12V rail. PSU manufacturers lagged behind this change. So a 500W unit in the past might have for example delivered 300W for the 3.3V and 5V and only 200W on the 12V. So if your GPU and CPU needed 400W together, you might have had to buy a 1000W unit. That's an extreme example mind you.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Glad you like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if you check some of the early design updates I quickly came to the conclusion that there are some things small size is at odds with. Optical drive, ATX psu and 3.5" HDDs are all very space inefficient, and ultimately not needed so out they went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are more and more examples of quality small / high-power builds out there but you're right that most require quite a bit of modding to watercool (and even air cool properly, for that matter).
> Question for you, as I've had a couple ppl ask why I didn't use an ATX PSU. What benefit is there to having it? I'm running relatively high OCs on both the CPU & GPU, on the most advanced MITX mobo platform (1155 / z77). And I'm doing all of it on one of two 450W SFX PSUs available. So why would anyone need an ATX PSU for a MITX system? I'm not knocking the idea, as I know there are tens (if not hundreds) more options available for the larger form factor. But, as with the newer ITX boards that do a good job of packaging a lot of power in a small form factor, we seem like we're there with the PSUs as well, so why take up more space with a larger PSU?


Thanks for such a detailed response









There really isn't any benifit of using an ATX PSU because as you have pointed out, 450W is plenty for one CPU and one GPU. The only reason it would be a good thing for me is because i am looking to move my current PC to ITX and if i could reuse one of my current PSU's i wouldn't have to buy a new one!







The only other advantage to that design would be having a clear line of sight to your motherboard and watercooling hardware.

I guess i best learn how to use Sketchup or something similar so i can properly start tinkering with some designs myself


----------



## 2002dunx

If you monitor the GPU power, it's probably pulling 60+ Amps at 1.1 V, that would require beefy cabling, so the load is fed from a 12V supply at a reduced current, to allow "ordinary" sized cables to carry the power.

dunx


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> The only reason it would be a good thing for me is because i am looking to move my current PC to ITX and if i could reuse one of my current PSU's i wouldn't have to buy a new one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other advantage to that design would be having a clear line of sight to your motherboard and watercooling hardware.
> I guess i best learn how to use Sketchup or something similar so i can properly start tinkering with some designs myself


Ah, that's a really good point. I "downgraded" from a 650D as well so I completely understand where you're coming from.... I've got an AX850 with no case to put it in! The idea is interesting, but I probably won't pursue it anytime soon (no need for my purposes... I'm sure I can find another use for the AX).

Sketchup is free... if that's something you're interested in experimenting with it couldn't hurt to download it & give it a try! There are some very good, short how-to videos out there that make getting up to speed very easy, so if you wanted to play around with ideas all it takes is a bunch of time and some problem solving skills.









BTW I checked and the case is juuuuuuust wide enough for an ATX psu (with 2-3mm to spare







), so it isn't impossible...


----------



## She loved E

Well guys it's been a while since I've added a real update... and with the holidays coming up, I'm afraid progress is gonna slow down some. Since this is a performance-oriented build I'm going to be spending a lot of time testing and tweaking to see if I can get it 5.0GHz stable... so most of the rest of the year will be spent on that, which doesn't make for great reading so I'll share highlights but that's about it. Here's the game plan - as much for my benefit as yours







...


OC and load test 3770K #1 in Compact Splash & 3770K #2 in SUGO
Switch CPUs/mobos/RAM for an apples:apples comparison between my case & the SUGO to find out if all the custom work was worthwhile (hoping the answer is yes, haha)
If I can't get one of the 3770K's to 5ghz I'll either delid the best performing one OR swap in my 2700K, which should be up to the task
I'll also fine-tune the RAM and graphics card OC's, and will be folding during downtime and to test various settings
During tear-downs & rebuilds I'll get some better pics to show you how everything installs. It's actually really easy as long as you have a plan going in (as with any proper SFF build)

Of course I'm open to suggestions for how to get the most out of it!









★ ★ ★

Finally, in honor of Thanksgiving how 'bout a little SFF pr0n? (don't google that)









Safe travels, wherever you might be headed over the next few days!


----------



## InsideJob

All these SFF builds, and the fact I only run a single GPU make me want to go m-atx or even m-itx when I upgrade CPU next. Then I will need to have Dwood make me some kinda awesome creation too


----------



## WiSK

Nice pics


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> the fact I only run a single GPU make me want to go m-atx or even m-itx


THis. So many of us could get away with a itx system but we have full towers.


----------



## Fonne

Amazing case, really nice work


----------



## InsideJob

This months MOTM needs more NOM NOMS. I deeply believe you have a good chance if you choose to join


----------



## She loved E

Haha, you're awesome guys!







On mobile only this wknd (at the fam's for the holidays) but imma check out the MOTM to see if i can get in in time. If i can get the sleeving & lighting done before voting starts I'd love to give it a go...


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Haha, you're awesome guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On mobile only this wknd (at the fam's for the holidays) but imma check out the MOTM to see if i can get in in time. If i can get the sleeving & lighting done before voting starts I'd love to give it a go...


Got about 4 days to enter, and until december 1st to get the final pictures in


----------



## void

Would vote this for MOTM









Beautiful build.


----------



## InsideJob

You have 15.5 thousand views on your build! Thats awesome!


----------



## She loved E

Alright, i'm in! Got a million things to do to get it ready but its worth a shot. Better get on it!









First I need to throw together some last minute orders @ McMaster & FrozenCPU - free shipping for Black Friday lasts til today!







. Then teardown, JB Weld (best thing about no sponsors is you can delete logos







) paint, sleeve, etc. etc. Gonna be a busy week.

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## golfergolfer

Cant wait to see it







You have my vote


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Glad to see you in MOTM, epic build


----------



## Jaacckk

Well this has my vote!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Cant wait to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my vote


Right on man! Been great swapping notes with you about the challenges (joy?







) of SFF case design.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Glad to see you in MOTM, epic build


Thanks SFxx! PM incoming...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaacckk*
> 
> Well this has my vote!


In the famous words or Garth Algar: "Thank You!"









Got no pics to prove it (Splash is already my main rig, and its down for obvious reasons







) but here's what I've done in the last 48 hours...


Made a custom 6-pin LED harness, tested various LEDs to figure out what'll work best for the final build
Complete drain & tear-down
Prepped lots of parts (like almost everything) for paint - including debadging where possible w/every modders filler of choice: JB Weld








Small orders from McMaster-Carr, FrozenCPU and Amazon for misc hardware and tools
Bought some material for case badging & if time allows, video card backplate
Stole some choice hardware from my wife's jewelry bin (I know, WT EFF, but its gonna be awesome







)
Watched a half-season of Mad Men
Voided several warranties
Edit: found a pic on my phone


----------



## OverClocker55

You got my vote!


----------



## Nate-CM

I really like this build. You've done an excellent job sir. Also, congrats on the MOTM nomination.


----------



## MiiX

Love it, you made me draw more cases







I now got a 15-16L case with size for 3x120 rad, ATX PSU and mITX









Keep up the good work! +1!


----------



## Hanoverfist

Nice and Clean.. Top Shelf.. Hunter S. Thompson Approved..


----------



## She loved E

Thanks for the kind words overclocker, hanover & nate!







on hour 4 of the "final" build (for MOTM pics) and the encouragement is what's keeping me going at this point (and donuts







)

@miix - glad I could urge you on! feel free to share screenshots of what you're working on, would love to see it!









back to the build.... i'm not sleeping til its done!


----------



## NewHighScore

MMMM donuts. You've got 1 fan awake at this time waiting for updates. Can't sleep


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> i'm not sleeping til its done!










haha


----------



## She loved E

hahah, i'm serious! 5 am and still going... almost time for more donuts...









im starting to look like my avatar..


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Hope youre alright







I put a picture up as a placeholder until you get me the final pics. Poll is up now!


----------



## MoMurda

This is gorgeous! I voted for you. This looks like something caselabs would make for MITX. Very well done.


----------



## She loved E

thanks guys, I'm still alive!







Made it to 9am and had to go down for the count. Got up a couple hours ago to do a little fine tuning & take new pics. Just finished that... gonna format & send to ShadowFoxx in a few...


----------



## tigim101

Voted for you for MOTM, hope you win! This build is absolutely beautiful, I hope one day maybe when I have more funds or when I graduate college I can design and build something like this, but I dont want to waste money learning and failing right now (poor college student). I love the green led power button, and that huge transparent panel on the side, it just looks so clean, and dat fan grill







I have a question not sure if youre openly answering this, but how much did it cost for dwood to custom make that case for you?


----------



## OverClocker55

Vote for him or else. Death.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Vote for him or else. Death.


this


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Vote for him or else. Death.


Sell me a case like that then I'll vote, lol.


----------



## tigim101

me as well!


----------



## TwentyCent




----------



## Citra

Voted.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Thanks all you guys for the MOTM support! Its really incredible to see Compact Splash in the lead. Please keep the votes coming as some of the other entries have been closing the gap!


Gap: re-established









Glad to see you in the lead, all the builds this month are awesome. But none I have enjoyed to see come to completion more then this yours, each time I look at it I'm amazed at how much stuff you've fit in such little space


----------



## MiiX

To vote or not to vote aint a question. VOTED!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fonne

You got my vote


----------



## miahallen

Vote for you man....looks great


----------



## NewHighScore

^^ voted as well.


----------



## chewdude

Very nice indeed. You got my vote 100%. All the CPU's in the MoM are well done for sure, but the time and effort you have put in here is just well over the top. Well done Sir well done.

Good Luck


----------



## HPE1000

Its getting really close


----------



## OverClocker55

Everyone vote for Compact Splash please!


----------



## thefuzzypenguin

Awesome build and great inspiration for the build I'm trying to do. Voted


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefuzzypenguin*
> 
> Awesome build and great inspiration for the build I'm trying to do. Voted


Good job mate!


----------



## She loved E

THANK YOU for the votes!!! It's really getting close and there's still 3 days left! I'm going mental









Pics coming tonight! I got some feedback in the MOTM thread that the inside is too sloppy, which based on my last pics is 100% true. That will be fixed tonight.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> THANK YOU for the votes!!! It's really getting close and there's still 3 days left! I'm going mental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics coming tonight! I got some feedback in the MOTM thread that the inside is too sloppy, which based on my last pics is 100% true. That will be fixed tonight.


Can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> THANK YOU for the votes!!! It's really getting close and there's still 3 days left! I'm going mental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics coming tonight! I got some feedback in the MOTM thread that the inside is too sloppy, which based on my last pics is 100% true. That will be fixed tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the new pics
Click to expand...

Yeah with the cables neater its going to be breath taking.


----------



## InsideJob

May the force be with you E.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Pics coming tonight! I got some feedback in the MOTM thread that the inside is too sloppy, which based on my last pics is 100% true. That will be fixed tonight.


[quote name="OverClocker55" url="/t/1305343/motm-nominee-scratch-build-compact-splash-14-75l-mitx-watercooled-cpu-gpu/210_70
[/QUOTE]

And then you gonna disasemble that build and send me your case?







lol


----------



## WALSRU

I voted for you, would do it again if I could.


----------



## zer0entropy

Voted

Cant wait to see the final pics!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can't wait to see the new pics


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah with the cables neater its going to be breath taking.


I'm on it as soon as I get off work!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> May the force be with you E.


I've got something better: the Schwartz!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> And then you gonna disasemble that build and send me your case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


You need a bigger ring... your mind control isn't working on me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> I voted for you, would do it again if I could.
> I got in touch with Dwood, hoping he can whip up another masterpiece case.


I saw one of your designs on another thread (SFF Club?) and it looked awesome! If I can help with anything please give me a shout. I know Dwood can build something incredible for you too.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0entropy*
> 
> Voted
> Cant wait to see the final pics!


Thank you! I believe this is in order:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*


----------



## Lord Xeb

Looks awesome.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Wow dude, turned out awesome.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Great job with the Finished Product.. Voted for YOU..







Good Luck


----------



## OverClocker55

Any new pictures? xD


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> You need a bigger ring... your mind control isn't working on me.


Challenge acepted


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Any new pictures? xD


happily, yes!









raison d'etre (vs. 650D)



the best of the rest...







thanks y'all for sticking with me.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Any new pictures? xD
> 
> 
> 
> happily, yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raison d'etre
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best of the rest...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks y'all for sticking with me.
Click to expand...

OH MY GAWD DAT IS THE BEST PC EVA


----------



## golfergolfer

Wow this truly is stunning it is so small and cute yet so amazing. The cables look great now and your pictures are fantastic. I cannot remember the name of the stuff but is your pci bracket painted now? Very well done once people see this they will all vote for you


----------



## Fonne

Really looks amazing


----------



## HPE1000

My god the cables look amazing.


----------



## WALSRU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I saw one of your designs on another thread (SFF Club?) and it looked awesome! If I can help with anything please give me a shout. I know Dwood can build something incredible for you too.


I have much faith in him.









Want to help? Want to sleeve another Silverstone 450w? Haha jk


----------



## Dwood

I just wish yall could see how small it is in real life, and to think he has all that in there.

New pictures look great.


----------



## HPE1000

Picture of it next to something for reference. Maybe a CD, so we can compare it to this.


Spoiler: Compact Splash is only a bit taller, and has a huge rad on the top :blushsmil making my comp look bad


----------



## mr one

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> happily, yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raison d'etre (vs. 650D)
> 
> the best of the rest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks y'all for sticking with me.






Oh man just came back from work and saw theese pics. It looks so freaking great, and would look even better on my table


----------



## HPE1000

OMG the race is soooooooooooooo incredibly close right now


----------



## OverClocker55

Everyone please vote. We need this build to win xD


----------



## HPE1000

VOTE VOTE VOTE


----------



## OverClocker55

Hey I just met you, and this is crazy, vote compact splash maybe?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


----------



## She loved E

gah!











Spoiler: Poll results as of 1 minute ago...!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> gah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poll results as of 1 minute ago...!


OH MY GAWD NO


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hey I just met you, and this is crazy, vote compact splash maybe?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now
Hey I just met you, and this is crazy, vote compact splash maybe?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now
Hey I just met you, and this is crazy, vote compact splash maybe?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now


----------



## Chickenman

You didn't supply enough pics, I voted for your work because it's bespoke and an amazing build and I read this whole thread - just didn't get shown off very well in the MOTM thread, some voters wouldn't even read the original threads until after they have voted, pics maketh the difference.


----------



## She loved E

You're totally right chicken. Thx for stopping in and hope I got your vote anyway









As the SFF regulars will tell you I just got "final" pics last night... actually I came here to post more as I just got them formatted. Enjoy...










More showing size... I can't decide which of these is my favorite


----------



## Bart

So much awesomeness in such a tiny package!







Where the heck did you hid a hard drive (presumably SSD of course)?


----------



## HPE1000

I just had a slightly crazy idea for a different layout for a case like this....I will try to illustrate it using microsoft paint LOL

edit: not going to happen in paint, but pretty much what it is would be all the components, rads, psu, hdds behind a metal plate the mobo is mounted to, with the cables and tubes coming around to the mobo. Like a normal mobo tray, but having it pulled forward with the components hidded behind it. Understand? Its really hard to describe but looks amazing when I envision it.

although it would require the case to be wider to accommodate for the gpu to fit, idk, its hard to describe what i am envisioning.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just had a slightly crazy idea for a different layout for a case like this....I will try to illustrate it using microsoft paint LOL
> edit: not going to happen in paint, but pretty much what it is would be all the components, rads, psu, hdds behind a metal plate the mobo is mounted to, with the cables and tubes coming around to the mobo. Like a normal mobo tray, but having it pulled forward with the components hidded behind it. Understand? Its really hard to describe but looks amazing when I envision it.
> although it would require the case to be wider to accommodate for the gpu to fit, idk, its hard to describe what i am envisioning.


Not crazy... that sounds just like the acrylic case dwood is working on. Here's the build log.. I think you're right that it would result in a wider case, but with more fans you should get cooler temps because you'd be isolating rad air away from the mobo and video card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> So much awesomeness in such a tiny package!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the heck did you hid a hard drive (presumably SSD of course)?


Theres an SSD and HDD (both 2.5") under the video card. They're accessed thru a trap-door in the bottom of the case like so...


----------



## Bart

I JUST saw that 2 minutes ago (missed it the first time). Very clever design! I just voted for ya and tipped the scales in your favor 141 - 140.


----------



## She loved E

whoop whoop! thanks man!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Hey E you should post this stuff on the MOTM thread so they can see your finale pictures.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hey E you should post this stuff on the MOTM thread so they can see your finale pictures.


Capital idea.. thought it might be unsportsmanlike but screw it... this is war!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Capital idea.. thought it might be unsportsmanlike but screw it... this is war!


I was going to suggest that to you, and I thought the same thing, but whatever, go get em!


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I loled pretty hard at that photo! fits perfectly in there haha. final pics look amazing She loved E, making me want this case more than ever


----------



## LiquidHaus

FOR SURE VOTED FOR YOU. haha man i just read all 29 pages of this epic build log.
you gotta check out my danger den build log man, the case dimensions on that thing are sooo close to yours, just that the width is at 131mm and yours is at 165mm. i had to run my stuff a bit more "externally" than yours lol

your build is truly amazing man, well done. well done.

btw i have the same psu and i plan to do the same exact sleeving technique, shortening and all


----------



## NewHighScore

Man the MOTM is insane right now.

COMPACT SPLASH IS IN THE LEAD BY 1 VOTE!!!!!

We need more votes here!


----------



## NorCa

2 votes now


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> 2 votes now


Right on!


----------



## MiiX

How much clearance is there between the rad and the PSU?


----------



## She loved E

Wow I can't keep up with everyone! Or the MOTM thread for that matter lol!! Apologies if I missed a question/comment from the last couple days.









Once again thank you everyone for your votes! At last count I am one (yes, uno, un, een, ein, etc) vote ahead. Good thing we're not in Florida or it would take months to tally them all and post a winner.







There's one day left to vote so if you haven't voted yet please do! It looks like this month has had, by far, the best MOTM turnout in OCN history. It's so flippin cool to be a part of that. SFF represent!!!

@ MiiX - I believe there is 10-15mm between the PSU & 240 rad. I can verify tonight if you need exact figures for something you're working on.

@lifeisshort - love your build, subbed for sure! it's hard to imagine a narrower case but your pics of the 120mm fan being wider than the case really puts it in perspective.


----------



## axipher

I'd vote again if I could.


----------



## HPE1000

SLE You need a less intimidating profile picture during the voting process, I would recommend this.


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow it's a tight race this month...you've got my vote though







Great build.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> @ MiiX - I believe there is 10-15mm between the PSU & 240 rad. I can verify tonight if you need exact figures for something you're working on.


No worries, thanks for the info







trying to figure out how to put a 360 rad into my Core 1000, while still keeping the 5.25" bays


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> @ MiiX - I believe there is 10-15mm between the PSU & 240 rad. I can verify tonight if you need exact figures for something you're working on.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to figure out how to put a 360 rad into my Core 1000, while still keeping the 5.25" bays
Click to expand...

You can check my build log, Project Maple Leaf for ideas, although I only got a 240 RAD and had to sacrafice half of the bottom 5.25" bay. You're only real option for a 360 would be top mounted with the hoses running down behind the PSU, or through the top of the case. You could also side mount it near the bottom. At that point, you may as well do to 360 RAD's in parallel.


----------



## Idef1x

Not to disrespect the other nominees, but it is beyond me, if this mod does not win MOTM. Absolutely one of the most skillful and tasteful builds I have seen in a while. It makes me all jelly


----------



## Jaacckk

VOTED! Compact Splash FTW!


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Wow I can't keep up with everyone! Or the MOTM thread for that matter lol!! Apologies if I missed a question/comment from the last couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again thank you everyone for your votes! At last count I am one (yes, uno, un, een, ein, etc) vote ahead. Good thing we're not in Florida or it would take months to tally them all and post a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one day left to vote so if you haven't voted yet please do! It looks like this month has had, by far, the best MOTM turnout in OCN history. It's so flippin cool to be a part of that. SFF represent!!!
> @ MiiX - I believe there is 10-15mm between the PSU & 240 rad. I can verify tonight if you need exact figures for something you're working on.
> @lifeisshort - love your build, subbed for sure! it's hard to imagine a narrower case but your pics of the 120mm fan being wider than the case really puts it in perspective.


hopefully someday i can participate in MOTM and actually get some votes in lol, and yeah my case is painfully narrow but im determined! hope you're enjoying that thing. let me know when you get some more news on the cases for mass production








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> SLE You need a less intimidating profile picture during the voting process, I would recommend this.


hahahahahahah omg that picture reminded me of this:





SLE you gotta go death pony now lol


----------



## HPE1000

All this talk about my lil pony is bringing up bad memories about what was on tosh.o a couple weeks ago.... LOL beyond disturbing.


----------



## Jaacckk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idef1x*
> 
> Not to disrespect the other nominees, but it is beyond me, if this mod does not win MOTM. Absolutely one of the most skillful and tasteful builds I have seen in a while. It makes me all jelly


This will win. No question about it


----------



## Devious Dog

You got my vote for MOTM, how can it be this close. You made your own box !!! and you put together your own watercooling. (Not just one unit bought of the shelf







)
I just dont understand, your case is in a legue of its own.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious Dog*
> 
> You got my vote for MOTM, how can it be this close. You made your own box !!! and you put together your own watercooling. (Not just one unit bought of the shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I just dont understand, your case is in a legue of its own.


Because pictures, pictures, pictures. The turbo 3k is good, don't get me wrong, but the pictures are so good its not even funny. I bet a lot of people just go to the page, look at pics, and vote, not knowing much about what went into each build.


----------



## arvidab

Absolutely voted for you, your build is fantastic!


----------



## BBEG

This thing is spinnin' my head with ideas. Awesome build.

What are the external dimensions, by chance? I'm trying to design something very similar (as in, damn near identical but using Swiftech Rad/Res's, fan shrouds, and an ATX PSU) but external dimensions are hanging me up.


----------



## NewHighScore

Congrats on MOTM E! THis build will go down in history as the first SFF to win MOTM!!! Big round of applause for SHe loved E and Dwood!!!


----------



## WALSRU

You deserve this victory.


----------



## InsideJob




----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU*
> 
> You deserve this victory.


Stole this pic









Also congrats!!


----------



## Fonne




----------



## Shrimpykins

Grats on MOTM mate!

Here is something I have been working on for a while. I made some modifications to it when I saw how you designed this case and it allowed me the shave another .75" off the height by modding the back panel.







It's a mATX 11.25"H x 17"L x 8"W server case that holds 8 HDD's 4 120mm fans and 4 80mm fans (the two behind the motherboard have to be slim fans. Weird how we came up with the same basic bend tabs along the side to mount the side panels to. I made mine a standard .5" high with a 45° at .25" with .5" between it and the sides. The only thing I think I did different is recessing the tabs so there is no gap (that requires a precise cutting tool though and it look as though Dwood was using a plasma, I will be using a waterjet because unfortunately the plasma heat would warp the aluminum to hell being only .0625 thick).

I stole your fan grill design too! =P I've got a bunch that I've been swapping in and I just can't make up my mind which one I want.


----------



## mr one

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins*
> 
> Grats on MOTM mate!
> Here is something I have been working on for a while. I made some modifications to it when I saw how you designed this case and it allowed me the shave another .75" off the height by modding the back panel.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mATX 11.25"H x 17"L x 8"W server case that holds 8 HDD's 4 120mm fans and 4 80mm fans (the two behind the motherboard have to be slim fans. Weird how we came up with the same basic bend tabs along the side to mount the side panels to. I made mine a standard .5" high with a 45° at .25" with .5" between it and the sides. The only thing I think I did different is recessing the tabs so there is no gap (that requires a precise cutting tool though and it look as though Dwood was using a plasma, I will be using a waterjet because unfortunately the plasma heat would warp the aluminum to hell being only .0625 thick).






Its a one great looking case


----------



## MoMurda

Congrats! Crazy how close it got at the end!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


>


Using the above pic as a reference, I've got a few questions.

1) What on earth is the loop order? It looks like a baby res just left of the front 120 rad, to CPU, to GPU, to 240, to 120, back home to res? That about it? Any reason for not going to a rad between heat sources?

2) Could you measure the space between the PSU and 240 rad, and PSU and GPU? I'm wondering if I can fit an ATX PSU in there, something like Seasonic's fanless 520 Platinum. By comparison, the ATX PSU would be 25mm wider, 22.5mm thicker, and 60mm longer. The width doesn't look like a problem since it looks like you've got free space between the PSU and GPU. I _think_ the depth will be okay using an Apogee Drive II; 40mm tall Apogee + 86mm thick PSU + 10mm clearance + 2mm-ish for mobo = 138mm between the PSU and back of mobo. Still less than the sideways 120 rad. Add a 3mm steel or alu mobo tray, plus 15mm for a 2.5mm HDD or SSD plus breathing room, and it looks like I can keep about the same case width of Compact Splash.

3) Could you measure the space between the right-angle fitting of the 240 rad and the lowest point along the front you can mount a rad? I wonder just how much space I have up front...

I'm considering whether adding another 30mm of case height and length would be worth it to have the rad fans pulling with shrouds vs pushing without. Single-fan setups at low speed tend to favor pull over push, and any configuration works better with shrouds. It _might_ even allow enough space up front for a vertical Swiftech MCR120-QP Res (res up, inlet/outlet down) in place of the sideways EX120; trouble is I'd need 172mm between the 240's right-angle fitting and the front IO area. If the answer to question #3 is 172mm, I'm golden; I can replace the micro res with the rad-res and save one stop along the loop. In that case I'd probably go 120 rad/res --> GPU --> 240 rad --> CPU --> back to 120. Or reverse the order, pending whether the CPU or GPU puts out more heat when OC'd.


----------



## Rbby258

the reason he didn't go to a different rad between heat source is because it doesn't matter


----------



## She loved E

Thanks all for the motm shout-outs! Pretty freakin stoked for the win!! Been out of town but followed in to the photo-finish







Theres a more extensive thank-you list in the motm thread but i want to reiterate that it couldn't have been done without dwood, insidejob, hpe1000, overclocker55, newhighscore and the rest of you guys who have been following! Not to mention active clubs like z77e, ssf, watercooling, raystorm and OCN Folding at Home Team Competition members. Thank you... I consider this a win for us all! Represent!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> 1) What on earth is the loop order? It looks like a baby res just left of the front 120 rad, to CPU, to GPU, to 240, to 120, back home to res? That about it? Any reason for not going to a rad between heat sources?


Order is pump>120 rad>240 rad>gpu>cpu>res>pump. Pretty simple... fillport is connected to the top of the res, drain is off one of the extra gpu ports. Rbby is right... order doesn't matter other than res>pump so I went with whatever was shortest/easiest to run. Fun fact: there's only 27 inches of tubing in the entire build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> 2) Could you measure the space between the PSU and 240 rad, and PSU and GPU? I'm wondering if I can fit an ATX PSU in there, something like Seasonic's fanless 520 Platinum. By comparison, the ATX PSU would be 25mm wider, 22.5mm thicker, and 60mm longer. The width doesn't look like a problem since it looks like you've got free space between the PSU and GPU. I _think_ the depth will be okay using an Apogee Drive II; 40mm tall Apogee + 86mm thick PSU + 10mm clearance + 2mm-ish for mobo = 138mm between the PSU and back of mobo. Still less than the sideways 120 rad. Add a 3mm steel or alu mobo tray, plus 15mm for a 2.5mm HDD or SSD plus breathing room, and it looks like I can keep about the same case width of Compact Splash.


There's roughly 10-15mm between the 240 and psu, & psu and gpu. You'd have to increase case size quite a bit to use an atx psu... take a look at how close the gpu compression fittings are to the psu. The cpu fittings are similarly close. You also need airflow thru the 240 rad so you don't want to close that gap too much. It could be tweaked for an atx psu but imo its not worth it as you'd have to add the difference in size to every dimension of the case (length, height, width)... that's almost 9 more liters of case volume, a 60% increase in overall size vs. the 14.74L it is now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> 3) Could you measure the space between the right-angle fitting of the 240 rad and the lowest point along the front you can mount a rad? I wonder just how much space I have up front...
> I'm considering whether adding another 30mm of case height and length would be worth it to have the rad fans pulling with shrouds vs pushing without. Single-fan setups at low speed tend to favor pull over push, and any configuration works better with shrouds. It _might_ even allow enough space up front for a vertical Swiftech MCR120-QP Res (res up, inlet/outlet down) in place of the sideways EX120; trouble is I'd need 172mm between the 240's right-angle fitting and the front IO area. If the answer to question #3 is 172mm, I'm golden; I can replace the micro res with the rad-res and save one stop along the loop. In that case I'd probably go 120 rad/res --> GPU --> 240 rad --> CPU --> back to 120. Or reverse the order, pending whether the CPU or GPU puts out more heat when OC'd.


Pretty cool idea to consolidate components. If you dont need a discreet pump and res, all of a sudden you have plenty of room in front for a really thick rad or a push/pull or pull/shroud setup.

Not sure if there's 172mm height to work with in front (I doubt it... can verify this week). I'm thinking about ordering some addt'l parts to test fit before production to see if things like this are possible, and if not how difficult it would be to adjust for maximum component compatibility. Rads are going to be really tricky because they vary so much in size even though they're all "standard" 120 & 240 size.

@shrimpy - love your design man. Definitely some striking similarities, w/yours allowing for more powah (and hard drives)!


----------



## BBEG

First off, thanks for the response so far. Good info is always helpful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Order is pump>120 rad>240 rad>gpu>cpu>res>pump. Pretty simple... fillport is connected to the top of the res, drain is off one of the extra gpu ports. Rbby is right... order doesn't matter other than res>pump so I went with whatever was shortest/easiest to run. Fun fact: there's only 27 inches of tubing in the entire build.


I just got done reading more about loop orders not especially mattering, and it seems counter-intuitive but I'll trust folks with engineering degrees and a lot more watercooling experience than my own superstitions. I will, however, be getting the tubing for loops both ways just to see for myself. "Trust but verify" and all that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> There's roughly 10-15mm between the 240 and psu, & psu and gpu. You'd have to increase case size quite a bit to use an atx psu... take a look at how close the gpu compression fittings are to the psu. The cpu fittings are similarly close. You also need airflow thru the 240 rad so you don't want to close that gap too much. It could be tweaked for an atx psu but imo its not worth it as you'd have to add the difference in size to every dimension of the case (length, height, width)... that's almost 9 more liters of case volume, a 60% increase in overall size vs. the 14.74L it is now.


The only part of that that worries me is the distance between the GPU fitting and the PSU. But, GPU blocks for a 7950 or 670 (still don't know which to get) are 110-120mm wide; with an 86mm thick PSU, this means I can theoretically mount it so that it is not flush with the case wall but leaves enough space for the GPU fitting and tube. I'm unfortunately a long way off in Sketchup skills to be able to model this to verify without having the components in-hand. In my idea the PSU would definitely be cutting it close to the rearmost 240 pull fan, partially obscuring it. The attraction of an ATX PSU is much greater ease of sleeving (compared to Silverstone's) and the option of a fanless 500W+ model that eliminates one source of noise entirely.

(The following measurements are me spitballing; no CAD talent means mental measurements and graph paper sketches are all I've got for this kinda thing.







)

*Width:* Seasonic's fanless ATX PSUs are 86mm thick. 50mm is needed for the Apogee Drive II (40mm + 10mm leeway). Assuming the bigger card, a 7950 block is about 120-125mm wide (roughly the same width as your 570 block). Allowing 15mm clearance from the PSU to the case wall and you should have enough space to route 1/2" tubing around the back of the PSU, though it won't be the cleanest look. Call the case walls 5mm thick. That's 5mm (wall) + 15mm (GPU fitting & tube space) + 86mm (PSU thickness) + 50mm (Apogee D2 + 10mm clearance) + 2mm (mobo thickness) = 158mm from the outside of the case wall to the back of the motherboard. Add 3mm (mobo tray) + 15mm (SSD & 2.5 HDD mounting clearance) + 5mm (opposite case wall) and you'd have a total case width of 181mm. All told, 16mm wider than Compact Splash.

*Height:* Adding 30mm of case height allows space for pull fans with shrouds on the top radiator. A Seasonic fanless ATX PSU is 25mm wider than Silverstone's SFX PSU. It _looks_ like it would occupy the space already existing between the GPU and 240 rad, but that means it would almost butt up against, and therefore block, a significant portion of the 240's pull fans with 30mm shrouds attached. Adding another 10mm case height (40mm total) to create a 10mm gap between the PSU and 240 pull fan _should_ be enough space. 5mm (case) + 170mm (mobo) + 30mm (2 expansion slots with some mobo overlap) + 90mm (shroud + fan + thin rad) + 20mm (widening the existing gap between PSU and 240 rad or fan by 10mm) + 5mm (case) = 320mm tall. Call it 330mm since I think I'm forgetting to account for something. 40mm taller than Comact Splash's 290mm.

*Depth:* Lengthen the case depth by 30mm. Allows for fan + shroud setups on the front rad. 340mm vs Compact Splash's 310mm.

Total new case volume is 18L. Compact Splash is 14.74L. I think the smallest that this style can be made that would reasonably fit an ATX PSU is in the 16-17L range; the BBEG-version is done with fuzzy math just to accommodate fan shrouds, which I'll sacrifice a little smallness for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Pretty cool idea to consolidate components. If you dont need a discreet pump and res, all of a sudden you have plenty of room in front for a really thick rad or a push/pull or pull/shroud setup.
> 
> Not sure if there's 172mm height to work with in front (I doubt it... can verify this week). I'm thinking about ordering some addt'l parts to test fit before production to see if things like this are possible, and if not how difficult it would be to adjust for maximum component compatibility. Rads are going to be really tricky because they vary so much in size even though they're all "standard" 120 & 240 size.


Yeah, consolidating components has a lot of appeal. Seeing that the loop order doesn't seem to matter much, if at all (exception res > pump), the option to clean it up a little by removing one or two stops entirely is pretty cool. In my biggy-sized version anything to make it look cleaner would be a plus.









Regarding a production model, realistically, if you had no mind for ATX PSU use you'd only _possibly_ need to add 10mm to the case length and height. It can already fit basically all 240mm rads across the top and all 120 rads on the front. Heck, it may even fit some 280 and 140 rads. It even has a shelf for a pump and res. A production version of Compact Splash as-is can fit about everything watercooling wise a user could want. In my opinion, I'd strongly consider expanding the case just enough to accommodate an ATX PSU; I don't see it as a good idea to limit users to basically *two* PSUs, both of which are a PITA to sleeve/modify and would require it to fit well within the case.

Oh, and congrats on MTOM!


----------



## golfergolfer

Congrats buddy you really did deserve it I remember at the beginning of this build still and your very early designs and everything







You should be very proud to have your rig showcased up on the home page there it really does look beautiful. You and Dwood really have done some amazing work together and now hopefully he can do some amazing work with others like me







Congrats again


----------



## OverClocker55

Congrats Bro!


----------



## youngmanstyle

love this


----------



## F1ynn

not bad! that must have been pretty tedious with all the tight space to work with


----------



## HPE1000

SLE, by any chance do you have a picture of compact splash next to the sugo sg05?


----------



## She loved E

ty overclocker & youngman!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> SLE, by any chance do you have a picture of compact splash next to the sugo sg05?


You know what, somehow I don't







. They're both on my desk right now so I can take a cel pic tonight. I also owe you a CD pic too to show scale. I'll warn you its not as impressive a contrast as the sugo because it sits upright. more







to come...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Congrats buddy you really did deserve it I remember at the beginning of this build still and your very early designs and everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be very proud to have your rig showcased up on the home page there it really does look beautiful. You and Dwood really have done some amazing work together and now hopefully he can do some amazing work with others like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again


Thanks a lot man!







You, WiSK and other folks that have been around from the beginning deserve a lot of credit too for technical advice and for motivating me thru some of the more tedious work. It's been really helpful to talk thru things with other sff-minded people since sometimes workarounds aren't too obvious. It's all worth the effort in the end, though... so happy to be using 'Splash now... can't wait to load test again and try to hit 5GHz.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> You know what, somehow I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They're both on my desk right now so I can take a cel pic tonight. I also owe you a CD pic too to show scale. I'll warn you its not as impressive a contrast as the sugo because it sits upright.


I know that, but I just thought it would be an interesting picture


----------



## givmedew

Running the drain plug off the video card is a perfect idea. The video card usually ends up being the lowest water component in my builds because I usually use a 5.25 res/pump set up. So thanks for that idea!

The case looks great. You actually created something that no manufacturer could and did a better job than if they had attempted to. What you created is also just about everyones dream tiny case. I have looked at so many cases trying to find a small WC case and there was NOTHING that supported the amount of gear I wanted without getting to big.

You and your fab should consider doing limited runs of this. I wouldn't buy one because I gave up on making a small WC setup but I am willing to bet you could find people who would be interested.


----------



## mothergoose729

So cool! How much to build me one lol. This is everything that I think it cool about mini computing, great job.


----------



## pent

I like the water cooling, have fun OCING that thing! how are the temps?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Congrats to you and the win. Well deserved..









The Dude Approves ..


----------



## Derek1387

Congrats! now I want to buy one lol


----------



## Sikku

Congratulation.. You deserved to win...
The design is awesome... Its an art work...


----------



## OverClocker55

Yeah he did deserve it and go it!







Still I want to get one of these but MATX instead.


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

Yeah MATX would be nice... Perhaps after you guys finish the MITX.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> Yeah MATX would be nice...


I think if we could fit an MATX and some 3.5 hdd's it would be amazing.


----------



## Sikku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I think if we could fit an MATX and some 3.5 hdd's it would be amazing.


I second you...


----------



## mothergoose729

"if only it could fit matx"
"and more HDDs"
"and an optical drive"
"make that two optical drives"
"Yeah and another 240mm rad and a second graphics card"
"and an atx PSU"

now its a mini tower.

Its perfect fellers. Bask in its simplicity


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Congrats on MOTM! I'm seriously in love with the case, if you plan on releasing a MATX version I will definitely buy it!


----------



## mingqi53

I like your rig.. and your avatar o______o


----------



## tt-Prodigy15

lol Brony club any one?


----------



## Slobergoof

ITS SO TINY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thestache

Love it, great work, great work.

A lot of soldworks work for just a case though. But I guess when you're on a roll in that program you can do a lot in a few hours.


----------



## Crouch

Damn, this is one of the best mini build rigs I've ever seen !! Congrats


----------



## BWG

Nice job buddy, congrats!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

where is water pump? this is super awesome sauce


----------



## d3vour3r

nice work man gratz, very cool PC!


----------



## Beakz

could you fit a dual slot gpu in this case? if you could how much space would be left for the drives?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mothergoose729*
> 
> "if only it could fit matx"
> "and more HDDs"
> "and an optical drive"
> "make that two optical drives"
> "Yeah and another 240mm rad and a second graphics card"
> "and an atx PSU"
> now its a mini tower.
> Its perfect fellers. Bask in its simplicity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, love it! And agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I _was_ daydreaming about a MATX version this AM... one thing at a time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> When the next gen GPUs come out if there is one that makes a significant reduction in power usage at the same performance level or one that needs the same power but has a double or better performance are you going to switch? Also are you signed up for the NVIDIA CLUB FOR LIFE program or are you a swinger? Because the power packages on the upcoming AMD chipsets are sounding very COOOOL. In other words if you could nock off 10c or more from a video card would you do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm kindof an nvidia fanboy... never got into ATI/AMD and it doesn't help that half the threads I read are about crappy AMD drivers. And even then I'm sticking to 5XX cards for a while for their better compute performance (3D, folding, etc.) over Kepler. On my next build I'm thinking of using a workstation card for s&g.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> @OP:
> I was wondering, would you be opposed to anybody "borrowing" your plans and having dwood build another one of these beautiful cases? This basically fits my desires for my mini computer perfectly. I understand fully if you would like to keep your beautiful efforts unique. Fantastic case, btw, wonderful mod. Perfect amount of power in just the right amount of space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hang tight... production details are being figured out as we speak... I would much rather get more of them into people's hands than for this to be a one-off that nobody but me can enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tt-Prodigy15*
> 
> One last wish, please make different colors like Red, Black etc. And Option of a window panel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! Dwood is a master of customization so you'll be able to order custom colors and specify window/non-window options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Please Santa, I would like a pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...aaaand we're back to MLP
Click to expand...

I came here for the ponies :3

Epic build btw


----------



## She loved E

Whoops, almost forgot I got that CD pic (cel pic alert!







)


----------



## OverClocker55

OH MY GAWD


----------



## fonzye

Just beautiful...awesome...keep up the good work


----------



## Hooded

I don't think you have a pic with the side cover on.

What did you forget to put a window in it LOL


----------



## Beakz

I meant for gpu's with dual slot coolers... like a stock cooler... if it can i might ask if dwood could put a air hole for it XD and did dwood supply the front panel io? Or did you salvage it off another case?


----------



## HPE1000

A pc game on a disc, how primitive









This build is pretty much meant to be fully watercooled, using a dual slot gpu cooler defeats the purpose a little.


----------



## Beakz

Yeah i just dont have the budget for a full watercooling loop ;D


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> Yeah i just dont have the budget for a full watercooling loop ;D


Then I dont see how this case would be in budget then, honestly


----------



## Beakz

Yeah im just not a fan for most itx cases and i intend it to be a lan pc...


----------



## WALSRU

I'm so confused . . .


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> I meant for gpu's with dual slot coolers... like a stock cooler... if it can i might ask if dwood could put a air hole for it XD and did dwood supply the front panel io? Or did you salvage it off another case?


ah i see... i misunderstood your question too.







Like HPE said the case is really designed to put both CPU + GPU under water since that's what's really tough in all the other small cases out there. That said, like with other cases there's more than one way to skin a cat. Thinking out loud, you could leave both HDD mounts empty to run the stock GPU cooler. Just leave off the HDD plate for maximum airflow (or have dwood customize it with vents... we'll make sure custom options are available). Then you could move the HDDs somewhere else. At least one will fit above the 120 rad... I'm using this space for the stock ASrock wifi antenna which is almost as big







. And I think another would fit behind the pump & 240 rad with some clever use of velcro. The first option would be way more accessible though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooded*
> 
> I don't think you have a pic with the side cover on.
> What did you forget to put a window in it LOL


ahaha, i totally forgot about the window! its sitting on my desk waiting to join the fun. the plexi makes a great cupholder tho... wouldn't want to get drink rings on my fancy chipboard desk.


----------



## axipher

I'm still waiting for a picture of the completed rig with an actual grenage...


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a picture of the completed rig with an actual grenage...


YES JUST YES


----------



## MrBreeze

So small it's sick. Just sick. Awesome vision and fab.

I 'fess I've read most but not all of the thread and don't remember seeing: how's it bench?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> I meant for gpu's with dual slot coolers... like a stock cooler... if it can i might ask if dwood could put a air hole for it XD and *did dwood supply the front panel io? Or did you salvage it off another case?*


I am guessing it is in one of the boxes there but I have tried so hard to figure out what was inside all the boxes because I too have been wondering this >.< SLE could you clarify








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a picture of the completed rig with an actual grenade...


This would be amazing


----------



## She loved E

Believe it or not the IO question was already answered. It's a 1 in 40 shot so I'll be nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> *Front IO & feet poached from a SG05*
> One million black hex screws


I wish I could get a grenade! Greg Miso offered one but we figured it'd be a bad idea to ship it across state lines. I went to a surplus store that I know had them when I was a kid but they said they're illegal now







.


----------



## Shpongle

Congratulations on the MOTM win! Really liked the sleeving color scheme. Really incorporates all the colors and blends them together nicely.

I find it funny how your build has similar hardware to mine (240+120mm rads, CPU+GPU loop) and you can put the whole case inside my case. Add to that, I sometimes _still_ feel cramped when working in my case


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Believe it or not the IO question was already answered. It's a 1 in 40 shot so I'll be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get a grenade! Greg Miso offered one but we figured it'd be a bad idea to ship it across state lines. I went to a surplus store that I know had them when I was a kid but they said they're illegal now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


AHHH when I was searching the thread for it I was putting I O as two words... anyways still great


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Believe it or not the IO question was already answered. It's a 1 in 40 shot so I'll be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I wish I could get a grenade!* Greg Miso offered one but we figured it'd be a bad idea to ship it across state lines. I went to a surplus store that I know had them when I was a kid but they said they're illegal now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Got an address?
Also:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reproduction-Replica-Ordnance-Mark-II-Pineapple-Grenade-WWII-WW2-Dummy-Inert-P38-/380531119679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58996c163f
For a clean looking new one
Or:
http://www.armysurpluswarehouse.com/gifts-novelties/dummy-bullets-grenades/dummy-inert-grenade.html
For an authentic rustic one.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Got an address?
> Also:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reproduction-Replica-Ordnance-Mark-II-Pineapple-Grenade-WWII-WW2-Dummy-Inert-P38-/380531119679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58996c163f
> For a clean looking new one
> Or:
> http://www.armysurpluswarehouse.com/gifts-novelties/dummy-bullets-grenades/dummy-inert-grenade.html
> For an authentic rustic one.


Whats the point if its not even real


----------



## WALSRU

Not. dying.


----------



## GREG MISO

If it ends up being legal to ship a defused grenade I'm still good for my offer!


----------



## Chickenman

It's times like this you need to get the papier mache out


----------



## General121

Dude that looks like a pain to work in LOL. I remember seeing you enter team folding a few months back and now you are MOTM winner!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*
> 
> where is water pump? this is super awesome sauce


If you look at some of the profile (side) pictures, you'll see a very dark spot just behind the front rad. The pump and I think the micro res are there on a little shelf; none of the pictures there are well-lit, so you kinda have to know the shape that you're looking for. Hopefully SLE will post a less-artsy, more detailed and lit pic of that area so people can see.

Also, if memory serves the 570 uses more juice than a 680, and Sandy sips power too so the 450W should be fine. My only genuine concern about the case is that it pigeon holes you into one of two power supplies: Silverstone's ST45SF-G or the older bronze version. I'm still on-board for updates and pricing info, but it's definitely a concern of mine, personally, because for some silly reason nobody else is making SFX-sized PSUs. And believe me, I've been blowing up Seasonic's email account asking for 'em. I'm gonna start spamming Kingwin/Superflower, too. Think about it: modular, fanless, SFX-sized, Gold or Platinum PSUs made by the likes of Seasonic and Superflower...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> This I know it takes away from the size but I just dont think that a 450W PSU will run a 680/2500k over clocked :/


I've linked this so many times








http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/08/29/gigabyte_gtx_680_super_overclocked_edition_review/10
In their test they used an i7 2600k overclocked to 4.8GHz and none of the cards tested even drew 400W _from the wall_.


----------



## pyrozo

Out of curiosity, how much did it all cost?

And what is the max length of graphics card you could fit?


----------



## She loved E

@pyrozo - A 10.5" long card will fit as long as the cable connectors are on the side. I believe that makes the 580/680 viable (thats what I used as my card in the 3D design)

Cost was a bit high relative to what you'd pay for a 'normal' case, but it was done as a one-off so thats to be expected. To be honest what really added up cost-wise was the experimentation inherent to a project like this. I bought a SG05 to benchmark & take measurements off of ($120), I had to buy all the hardware first, also to measure & configure, screws alone were $50 lol (buying in bulk from McMaster... anyone want some anodized m3 screws?







), etc. Not to scare anyone... its totally worth the investment imo. But it is something to plan for if/when you set out on a project like this


----------



## pyrozo

See I bought all the parts for a pretty good build, 680 and i7 but after seeing this, I'm tempted to sell the mobo, case and graphics card and build this!!

Very good work, don't suppose I could be a pain and ask for a list of parts?

Again very nice build


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrozo*
> 
> Very good work, don't suppose I could be a pain and ask for a list of parts?
> Again very nice build


Thank you!









Good call on the parts list. Looks like I never posted all the WC gear (fittings). I'll put that together asap. Also, I almost forgot that the night before MOTM I videotaped the (almost) final build. So I've got 5+ hours of video







that I'll condense down to a timelapse and post. That will answer some of the questions I've been getting about how all the parts are situated in the case.









Meanwhile I'm back in Sketchup working on some revisions to make the case more versatile, like including mount points for D5 and DDC pumps, making sure there's clearance over the mobo for an Apogee Drive II, etc, so that as many possible configurations will fit when we head into production. I've been getting a lot of great ideas from ppl on IM and email... please keep them coming! And feel free to post here... I love documenting the design process, and revisions/enhancements are all part of that. As I make revisions in the model I'll share screen caps so you can follow along with what's changing.









SLE


----------



## givmedew

Can we get a picture with the windowed panel on this thing or what!!!


----------



## Fremish

Congratulations on winning mod of the month ;3 You earned it and deserved it. Beautiful mod


----------



## 66racer

absolutely amazing!!! Ever since going from an atrx case to matx, now I'm looking for ways to go smaller with same capabilities for the fun but find modding would be my only option. This inspires me!


----------



## waffles887

amazing mod, im surprised you can fit all of that neatly into such a small case.


----------



## Ugh Ugh

congrats on MOTM builds awesome


----------



## HPE1000

It says the video is blocked in my country, which is your country also


----------



## She loved E

Doh, really? There's some copyrighted music in it, but YT said I could enable it anyway, which I did. Does everyone else have the same problem? If so I'll need to use different muzak









Edit: tried it again, and yep its blocked. Video fail! Guess new music is in order... will repost it tonight...


----------



## spidey81

Same here. I'd watch it without music! lol


----------



## She loved E

Ok, let's try again


----------



## PFiddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Ok, let's try again


That was absolutely fantastic.

Thankyou for sharing









Need some vid of it running, now!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Ok, let's try again


A Guinness well earned


----------



## She loved E

haha, thanks guys, glad you like.







to be honest i expected it to be shuttered again this am.


----------



## Bart

They better leave the damn video alone until I get home from work and watch it!!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> They better leave the damn video alone until I get home from work and watch it!!


I also uploaded an alternate version just in case it gets pwnd.


----------



## Blindsay

Grats on winning, awesome build. I think the only thing I don't like and this is completely my personal preference is that the power supply hides the cpu block like that. I've been tossing around the idea of doing a custom case and make it as small as possible but without the psu in the way. An interesting challenge that's for sure. Again, very nice build though


----------



## Bart

Just watch the video! AWESOME!! I LOLed hard at the doughnut with sprinkles.


----------



## Beakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Ok, let's try again


Sweet I love the glitch mob! and the build is good too XD


----------



## Dwood

Had to watch it twice, that was an awesome video.

Gotta go reply to your PM now.


----------



## 2002dunx

With the PSU up front and the rad at the back, it might be possible to see the CPU block, that's how I messed with my Fractal Array + H70, not in your league though









Not that it works well with the current front panel design, IMHO.

Ace project, really enjoyed the video too !

dunx

P.S. Only problem I see is the PSU getting noisy towards full load, my PSU can be noticeably loud under full load (not often thankfully !)


----------



## BBEG

I wonder if there's enough space between the CPU block and PSU to do the external PSU fan mod shown on [H]. Maybe not with a 30+mm fan, but certainly cutting the PSU chassis a bit to open that hole up and using a 92 or 120mm fan would work, providing space between the PSU and CPU block permits.


----------



## She loved E

Yeah there's plenty of room. 3.5" between the mobo and backside of PSU.


----------



## Beakz

2 things. How do you like the on-board audio on the Z77E and what would be an example of the pump-res combo your talking about? Thanks.


----------



## glinux

This little thing is so cute and sexy as hell!! I can't believe you packed a 3770k into that little thing but wow you did a great job! .







Congrats man!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beakz*
> 
> 2 things. How do you like the on-board audio on the Z77E and what would be an example of the pump-res combo your talking about? Thanks.


I'm not an audiophile, fwiw I think it sounds great. I'm just using a simple harmon/kardon 3 speaker setup.

If you'll be using a DDC pump, the Bitspower mini water tank plus res/top would work, as would this EK res/top. And I thought Swiftech had a new shorter one but I can't find it now.







. I think their standard add-on top/res would be too tall but if someone can give me the overall height I can verify. There's about 5.5" total height in the case for the pump and res, but part of that is taken up by a fitting at the top of the res to plumb the fillport.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> If you'll be using a DDC pump, the Bitspower mini water tank plus res/top would work


For anyone looking to use that RES in a build, i've been using one for over a year and its had zero issues. Great little res.


----------



## Xaero252

SLE: Did you use the modular XSPC radiator on top? Or is the tubing for the fillport routed behind and connected to a t-fitting of some kind?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

I can't decide if I get more of a kick out of this build or your user name.


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

Nice work! Sub'd.


----------



## She loved E

This one's for HPE, wherever he is: Compact Splash v. Sugo


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> This one's for HPE, wherever he is: Compact Splash v. Sugo


I'm right here! Looks awesome


----------



## She loved E

Haha i figured you were closeby.


----------



## She loved E

I just realized the side panel is finally on, lol. shout-out to givmedew


----------



## She loved E

Just finished cleaning up the OP.









I'm gonna add some more production info soon, including final pricing which was just announced last night.

I've been using 'Splash for the last couple months and its such a beast. I'm actually working on the production case revisions and the model looks so much better than it did now than on the HD3000 graphics that I had to use during the original design because my GTX 570 was on my desk for measurements.

I also bought a couple more 3770k's to bin. I decided to stock up since I'll be moving away from my local MicroCenter (noooooooooooo!). Hopefully one of them will be good for 5 GHz (running @ 4.7 now).


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

I finially realized what this is reminding me of. This is the case the Lian-Li PC Q11 *should* be. This is my dream case layout.

Any chance you might share the 3D models some time? I've mocked up some cases in the past, but I'd love to see how you went about it, since my modeling experience is not that broad. ...That and I'd like to fiddle with the details and asthetic


----------



## She loved E

I loooove Lian Li's mini cases too! They're just not designed for water cooling so you have to compromise & mod them to oblivion if that's what you want. I always cringe when I take a dremel to something brand-new. I love the Q11 but little things like the case feet just look out of place to me too (I know that's an easy fix, but still).

I've shared the component model with those who've asked via PM. It'd be useful for anyone working on a similar setup so I'll post that to the Warehouse & add a link.


----------



## She loved E

Teensy update for y'all. Here's a glimpse at what I've been working on to get the production case ready for primetime.

Pump bracket on my case:


Pump bracket for the production case:


Notice anything different?







I'm trying to make it as versatile as possible, so it's been adjusted to allow a D5 or DDC pump, and the slots cut in the sides are there for cable management - behind the pump is a good place to tuck fan and LED wiring. It's also flippable so if you don't want to run a discrete pump (ie will use CLCs or a Apogee Drive II where the pump is integrated with the block) you can mount the bracket in reverse to retain some cable management, and it'll be low-profile enough to fit behind rads/fans if you want to run push/pull or a thicker 120 rad.

That's all. Carry on.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

First thing I thought when I looked at it was that you were trying to cut weight lol.


----------



## She loved E

Haha I also changed it from steel to titanium. Wouldn't want it to weigh down my office too much.









The holes in the center are for cooling... so's the DDC doesn't toast itself. I fine tuned it some more last night because I didn't like some of the shapes, and some of those cuts are a little too close together (1-2mm).


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Haha I also changed it from steel to titanium. Wouldn't want it to weigh down my office too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes in the center are for cooling... so's the DDC doesn't toast itself. I fine tuned it some more last night because I didn't like some of the shapes, and some of those cuts are a little too close together (1-2mm).


You would probably be better off using carbon fiber so you can pick it up without throwing out your back.



Spoiler: Nothing to see here...


----------



## She loved E

Haha, maybe I should make it out of _air_. Here's a rendering:










From here on out I'm gonna try to post up at least an update a week til everything's final. It's tough because I wanna crank out the changes and documenting things feels like it slows me down but I definitely want to keep the process as open as possible so y'all can benefit from my learning. And hopefully it's somewhat entertaining too! If not let me know and I'll just post more random youtube vids.









This week I spent a ton of time finishing* the case design. Even though everything worked out great with the first case, the main reason for modifying the design now is making it compatible with the widest array of hardware possible - especially radiators - so that anyone who buys one can run the hardware they want. The combination of water-cooling + SFF is tricky because outside of fan size, nothing about watercooling hardware is standardized. "120" rads work with 120mm fans (105mm screw spacing), but everything else, including LxWxD, endcap size, port spacing, etc. varies. So here's a quick rundown of available space inside the final* version of Compact Splash.

_*When I say final, I mean 99.99% final. I'm still investigating shoehorning an ATX PSU into the design because so many people have asked about it. I (grudgingly) acknowledge that there aren't many SFX options available. We've already discussed that 450W is enough to run an overclocked 3770K + GTX680 combo, but I understand that ATX is far and away the industry standard... for now._



Hopefully this gives you a good idea of the largest gear that'll fit in the case. You can also see where components are very close to one another (GPU and 120 rad, for example). Surprisingly enough, even though the case is uber small, the simplicity and open plan allow full sized GPUs and a wide variety of rads. Even the close proximity of the 120 rad and GPU is largely theoretical&#8230; most 120 rads are much narrower than 141mm so those parts won't be an issue unless you're running some exotic stuff.

For example, I used XSPC EX120 and EX240 rads in my build (121mm wide), but in addition to those several other options will fit within the limits shown:

Alphacool ST30
Coolgate HD
Hardware Labs Black Ice Stealth
Koolance 30FPI
Swiftech MCRx20-XP
XSPC RS120/240
Most CLC rads, including H100i

These are just a few that I checked against manufacturers' published dimensions, but by-and-large any medium fin-density rads will work.

The open design also allows a tradeoff in space based on the needs of a variety of builds. Pump & res space can easily be repurposed for a thicker 120 rad or push/pull fans if you use a CLC or integrated pump/block combo, which is getting more & more popular for obvious reasons. You could also mount fans to the outside of the case in order to go push/pull or use low-FPI (thicker) rads, or use interior space for different hardware altogether.

Example: golfer asked if a 3.5" HDD will fit in conjunction with a short GPU (like the GTX 670). Looks like it will if front IO is deleted (which will be an option):



Mounts for a 3.5" HDD won't be included, but I wanted to show you an example of the type of customizability I'm trying to dial into the production version that I didn't need to worry about on the original build because my hardware was set from the beginning. Hence the continuing build log even though I'm happily writing this on my finished build.









SLE

_edit: page 50 woot!_


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pretty!!


----------



## mak5

Cant wait!!! amazing work


----------



## Bart

Sweet! You're polishing an already beautiful diamond man! That's some excellent work!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Loving it, definitely interested in one


----------



## airplaneman

I know you said that an acrylic panel will be available, but I was wondering if a hybrid metal/acrylic side panel could be included?

It would be awesome if you could make a panel that just had a small window in the side of it, like 6" diagonal or so, just to show off the hardware. I think it would look cleaner than the full-acrylic panel.

So pumped for the first production run so I can start my build.


----------



## golfergolfer

Thanks a bunch for looking into that combo again with the GTX 670 and 3.5" Drive! I cant wait to get my hands on one









:O CANADIANS IN THE LAST 3 POSTS AND EVEN ONE FROM VANCOUVER hehe


----------



## airplaneman

Does that mean it will take a 3.5" and a 2.5" drive at the same time?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Does that mean it will take a 3.5" and a 2.5" drive at the same time?


I believe so yes. However I am trying to find out where I would put the IO now... Its not ideal having to remove the IO but I have a 2TB 3.5" drive that is 1.5TB full so moving down would take some work... I will let SLE confirm this with the 500th post in this thread!

Side note its my 900th post


----------



## dmanstasiu

Idc, 500th post









Beautiful rig. I cant wait for the production run to start


----------



## She loved E

Thanks guys for keeping up with the build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> I know you said that an acrylic panel will be available, but I was wondering if a hybrid metal/acrylic side panel could be included?
> 
> It would be awesome if you could make a panel that just had a small window in the side of it, like 6" diagonal or so, just to show off the hardware. I think it would look cleaner than the full-acrylic panel.
> 
> So pumped for the first production run so I can start my build.


That's a great idea, but I'm gonna leave customization like that to individuals' imaginations and modding abilities. Just like any other case if you're handy with a dremel or have another vision for what it should be - but the basic case takes you most of the way there







- I would absolutely encourage that type of work. Nothing would make me happier than someone to make an even better build out of Compact Splash than my original. Honestly I don't consider myself that creative... I'm much better tackling a challenge like fitting all the components into a teeny box... stylization is a very individual thing so I think everyone will have a different vision of perfection.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Does that mean it will take a 3.5" and a 2.5" drive at the same time?


Yep, looks like if you want to run a short-pcb vid card (<195mm) a 3.5" drive will fit in the front with a little shoehorning. I'll do some more precise measurements to see if front IO can be retained while using a 3.5" drive... not sure there's enough mm to spare tho.


----------



## airplaneman

Thanks for the reply!

I'm glad you liked the idea of the window. The reason I asked is because I was hoping to do something like that, but a) have no experience with dremels or the like and b) I live in a small downtown condo where cutting steel inside is generally frowned upon. I was hoping I could convince you or Dwood to do it for me at an extra cost







. I definitely have some 'big' things planned for this case.

I think it would be awesome if you could retain the I/O with a 3.5" drive, although I see how it would be hard. I haven't see enough of the design renders, but maybe there is a way to put the I/O on top of the front fan grill, instead of under it? If you could somehow make a 3.5" drive work with the I/O, you'll have a significantly greater appeal to the mass-market. Lots of guys running 2TB mech + SSD solutions these days. I definitely understand why it is such a challenge though. Sorry, I'm in marketing, this is just what I do.


----------



## She loved E

Haha I have a lot of experience with marketing too (done advertising & marketing for 10 yrs). I think the counter-point to the argument of making Splash as widely usable as possible is tempered by the original purpose: going small! There's a practical cap to how much can fit into 14.5L, and it's one that gets more complicated the more you try to accommodate different hardware. IMO the beauty of the design is its simplicity.. it's necessary to cut anything not needed in a case this small, both in terms of structural components and space for hardware. Speaking from experience it's a very easy case to work within because of that... components are tucked towards the back and sides with the exception of the PSU which goes in last. Wiring is very direct because of the small size and placement of the PSU (not great for looks, but very practical for hooking everything up).

I do love the ideas that have come up and many of them I haven't thought of before so it's a fun challenge to see if there's a way to give it that extra appeal. The 3.5" drive is interesting and very close to working so I'll do my best to make that work in the final design.

It's not looking so good for the ATX PSU, though.









Here's a side-by-side to show scale of ATX v. SFX (pay particular attention to the depth, 160mm v. 100mm):



And here it is situated in the case the only way it'll work: snugged up to both the 240 rad and GPU fittings, with 60mm hanging out the rear.



(^^you can see the SFX shape is still there for reference).



At first I thought this would be a pretty elegant workaround. Simply cut the opening larger than ATX and supply two brackets to attach either an ATX or SFX PSU (Lian Li makes something like that for $20). If using an SFX PSU, it fits just like the current design. If ATX, it hangs out the back... not ideal, but functional.

But with a case this small the overhang overpowers the rest of the case... there's no hiding that brick hanging off the back. And I haven't even tried to build the bracket in yet.

What bothers me just as much (if not more) is the the proximity of the ATX supply to everything around it: CPU and GPU fittings and 240 rad. Airflow thru that part of the rad is gonna suck, and with only 3-4 mm between all those parts I could see some serious compatibility issues arising from different fittings or blocks. I'm really close to abandoning ATX but wanted to show you guys that I tried! There might still be a way to make it work but don't be surprised if it ends up on the cutting room floor.









Back to the window mod real quick (I got a little distracted







), the biggest problem with a cutout window is the extra hardware that would need to be added. That's why I made the entire sidepanel acrylic. I was originally doing a more typical steel frame with window insert, but fastening it within the panel added 4-8 fasteners and a lot more threaded holes. Read: it was getting expensive and complicated. Dwood is the king of custom, as you know so there may be a way to do something like that as an add-on but I probably won't add it as an option for the batch order because its not something that can really be standardized. IE, the case could be ordered with one of the standard side panel options, and another order made directly with Dwood for the custom parts you want.

The other thing I'm trying to be cognizant of is timing. I want to get this finalized ASAP (this week if possible) so that we can move onto ordering and production. By and large the original design is good so I'm trying not to overthink it too much. Not an easy task as you can see.


----------



## WiSK

I think mostly that people just don't trust the Silverstone SFX units
1) They might think 450W is not enough (but it is)
2) They've heard it's noisy and don't want to void warranty by replacing the fan with e.g. Noiseblocker PC-P 80x15.


----------



## She loved E

I'll add 3) they already own an ATX psu and want to reuse it. IMO this is a more valid concern than the two you mentioned, tho you're right that they are a concern for some. I have both modular and non-modular Silverstone's in my two rigs and have no noise or power issues from either of them. I think by now the issues with the first batch of gold PSUs has been fixed.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I think mostly that people just don't trust the Silverstone SFX units
> 1) They might think 450W is not enough (but it is)
> 2) They've heard it's noisy and don't want to void warranty by replacing the fan with e.g. Noiseblocker PC-P 80x15.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I'll add 3) they already own an ATX psu and want to reuse it. IMO this is a more valid concern than the two you mentioned, tho you're right that they are a concern for some. I have both modular and non-modular Silverstone's in my two rigs and have no noise or power issues from either of them. I think by now the issues with the first batch of gold PSUs has been fixed.


I appreciate all the work that you have put into Compact Splash so far and cant wait to see the order forms start rolling out! It is clear that really the only way to achieve getting power to the rig is though a SFX PSU. Perhaps once the order forms roll around you could also post a spot for the SketchUp Model?

1) I still have the feeling that 450W isn't enough especially with new cards coming out in the future I would hate for the PSU to be the limiting factor for upgrades. But if you say its enough and some others have too then I will trust it!

2) I have heard its noisy and I would replace the fan if it was with something from noctua but is it actually possible to replace the fan?

3) This was more my deal I already have a 850W PSU that is future proofed and I would like to be able to continue using it....

^ just my ideas on those


----------



## Deaam

1) 450w is totally enough, for allmost any singe card setup there.. and the power consumption is going down all the time, not up..

2) It is possible to replace the fan, the stock fan is soldered with + and - wire, so replacing it is easy, but choosin right fan might be tricky, since most PSU fans are controlled by Voltage and not all fans run same RPM at same voltage.

But yes, its thrue.. Voiding varriantly sucks, but if you are into modding, whats way to go









*And for the Compat splash, its one of the most awesome builds i've ever seen, just amazing!*


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> 1) 450w is totally enough, for allmost any singe card setup there.. and the power consumption is going down all the time, not up..
> 
> 2) It is possible to replace the fan, the stock fan is soldered with + and - wire, so replacing it is easy, but choosin right fan might be tricky, since most PSU fans are controlled by Voltage and not all fans run same RPM at same voltage.
> 
> But yes, its thrue.. Voiding varriantly sucks, but if you are into modding, whats way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And for the Compat splash, its one of the most awesome builds i've ever seen, just amazing!*


This.

You don't buy this case because you liked the MOTM and want a small case too, you buy it because you appreciate how much work has gone into designing such a small case while still maintaining compatibility with high end components and cooling solutions.

I have a TJ07, E-ATX motherboard and 3 mechanical hard drives, and as soon as I saw this case, I knew I had to have it. Now I've gotta figure out how I can downsize my giant rig into something so small. I will have to make several compromises, but in the end it will be worth it, because I will have something so custom, limited and special.

The power supply issue is a pain, yes, but its not the end of the world. 450W is enough to power almost everything that you could physically fit into this case. It is a shame that there is really only one option for power supplies, but that is just a minor inconvenience in the grand scheme of things. Blame manufacturers for not making a wide range of small power supplies, don't blame these guys for finding the only one that would work.

Is it the perfect case? No, not by a long shot. It is however, the most intelligently-designed, small form-factor case that I have ever seen, and I think it does what is required of it extremely well. Nothing more, nothing less.

EDIT: golfergolfer, this wasn't meant as an attack on you, I just started writing and this is where I ended up.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I AGREE, GOOD SIR.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaam*
> 
> 2) It is possible to replace the fan, the stock fan is soldered with + and - wire, so replacing it is easy, but choosin right fan might be tricky, since most PSU fans are controlled by Voltage and not all fans run same RPM at same voltage.


As I hinted above, apparently Machupo found the perfect fit with the Noiseblocker PC-P 80x15. It has the same voltage range, with a little less rpms, but still comparable airflow, much quieter and a rubber mounting system to avoid vibrations. I ordered one, just in case, but haven't installed it because the PSU fan doesn't bother me (yet).


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> As I hinted above, apparently Machupo found the perfect fit with the Noiseblocker PC-P 80x15. It has the same voltage range, with a little less rpms, but still comparable airflow, much quieter and a rubber mounting system to avoid vibrations. I ordered one, just in case, but haven't installed it because the PSU fan doesn't bother me (yet).


I will have to look into this fan just in case







Who is Machupo?









@airplaneman - No offence taken I see the point you are trying to prove and I do realize it because I have been here from the start. I still remember when this thread started and things were just on the drawing board, I wanted to make something small and I had my own design that I sent off to SLE so that he could see some other ideas. I have always been looking to go smaller and have countless models in sketchup made trying to achieve the perfect balance and I must say this is it. The only reason why I am asking the questions I do is because I want to try and expand the market more for SLE, I was pushing the ATX PSU idea because I have 6 friends who might have bought one if it was compatible with ATX PSU.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I will have to look into this fan just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Machupo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @airplaneman - No offence taken I see the point you are trying to prove and I do realize it because I have been here from the start. I still remember when this thread started and things were just on the drawing board, I wanted to make something small and I had my own design that I sent off to SLE so that he could see some other ideas. I have always been looking to go smaller and have countless models in sketchup made trying to achieve the perfect balance and I must say this is it. The only reason why I am asking the questions I do is because I want to try and expand the market more for SLE, I was pushing the ATX PSU idea because I have 6 friends who might have bought one if it was compatible with ATX PSU.


Haha, if you've read my posts in this thread, I'm all about expanding the market for this build too









I really would love to see an ATX power supply in Compact Splash, and its incompatibility with ATX power supplies is probably its biggest flaw. I just see a lot of complaining over this one little issue, when at the end of the day, it isn't really a big deal at all. What I was trying to do, and what I now see you are also trying to do, is just help people realize how unique and awesome this case really is.


----------



## Dr. Gibbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I'm still investigating shoehorning an ATX PSU into the design because so many people have asked about it.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!









I do wish someone would come out with a 600 or 650 watt mini PSU though, that would make putting an overclocked *690* in possible


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Haha, if you've read my posts in this thread, I'm all about expanding the market for this build too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really would love to see an ATX power supply in Compact Splash, and its incompatibility with ATX power supplies is probably its biggest flaw. I just see a lot of complaining over this one little issue, when at the end of the day, it isn't really a big deal at all. What I was trying to do, and what I now see you are also trying to do, is just help people realize how unique and awesome this case really is.


Why not offer two sizes w/wo room for ATX PSU?


----------



## She loved E

Honestly, for me its tough to find time to finalize the current case with everything going on (moving, job change, etc.) nevermind trying to do it for a second design. That would also compound the challenge of getting enough orders to bring the per-unit price down.

I've also had a hard time getting a hold of Dwood lately... he's kind of important at this stage!









As I hinted at before I've decided to keep a lot of the original design intact at the expense of some of the added hardware people have asked about (larger/more drives, ATX PSU etc). By doing some additional investigation I found an all-up redesign would be needed to even try to get those things in. And it would have lost a lot of the simplicity, and compromised my own size goals, that IMO made the original concept so appealing. I know that will turn some off to it (esp. golfer who I really wanted to make it work for!







), but I've got to make the call or this'll never get off the ground. My own personal goal now is to sell 10 copies and call it a success. Yes its a lot of work for potentially not a lot of impact but I'd rather make those 10 people happy than create something that's just like all the stuff you can already buy.

And if I can call this a success, I'll feel a lot better about doing another design. That fits an ATX PSU. And maybe an optical drive.


----------



## HPE1000

Hey SLE, you know I have always been interested in this case, obviously.

But something I have not asked is what is the max gpu length? And could a reference dual slot gpu fit in it and work?
Pretty much what I am wondering is if you could use this without watercooling before you begin watercooling?


----------



## golfergolfer

Hey SLE no worries man! I love what you have done and all the work put into it! I am still getting one you just might cost me a few extra $$$







Cant wait to see the site get updated looks great so far!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hey SLE, you know I have always been interested in this case, obviously.
> 
> But something I have not asked is what is the max gpu length? And could a reference dual slot gpu fit in it and work?
> Pretty much what I am wondering is if you could use this without watercooling before you begin watercooling?


The max length for a GPU is 240mm with a wide 120mm rad, 269mm with an average rad and front IO, and 301mm without the front IO. As for the dual slot GPU of course the PCI part is fine like this but as for the cooler I dont know due to the fact that your 2.5" SSD/HDD will be going underneath your card...


----------



## HPE1000

If I do it I will just remove the hdd tray from the bottom to give it cool air until I started watercooling.

Also wondering if a desktop drive would fit in any way.

And about if it can be ordered in different colors or if its a "you can have it in any color as long as it is grey" kind of thing


----------



## spidey81

Hey SLE! Everything is looking great...and this is still one of the coolest builds I've ever seen! I am definitely picking one of these up with my tax return dough. Even if I have to do it behind the better halves' back!


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> If I do it I will just remove the hdd tray from the bottom to give it cool air until I started watercooling.
> 
> Also wondering if a desktop drive would fit in any way.
> 
> And about if it can be ordered in different colors or if its a "you can have it in any color as long as it is grey" kind of thing


I'm sure there will be room for your hdd drives in the rad spots until you start water cooling. by desktop drive do you mean 3.5" drive? or optical drive? both of these items WILL NOT fit into compact splash. Ideas have been tested extensively and it is a no go. As for the color it comes in grey, white, black for no additional costs. If you want a different color it is an extra $10. Do not quote me on this info as it is all from my head but I am 99% sure it is right.


----------



## HPE1000

Maybe I will need to ghetto rig my 3.5" drive outside the case. As I don't really feel safe with those external to usb enclosures.

And I was just thinking how dark metallic grey would look insane on this.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I will need to ghetto rig my 3.5" drive outside the case. As I don't really feel safe with those external to usb enclosures.
> 
> And I was just thinking how dark metallic grey would look insane on this.


ohhh yea I have been trying to think of colors for mine







a metallic color would be nice but I just dont know :/


----------



## She loved E

Awesome, glad you guys are still gonna get one!









There will be vents in the bottom panel (this is one of the things that wasn't in the original build but was an easy add) so if you want to run a stock gpu you'll still be able to get airflow to it.

View of the updated bottom...



As golfer said you wouldn't be able to use the stock SSD/HDD mount locations but it should be easy to tuck them elsewhere in the case (front top is the best bet... its where I have the ASRock wifi antenna mounted w/room to spare).

Desktop drive is one of those things that won't fit unless you're very specific with options (IO delete AND run a <175mm vid card). Wasted space!


----------



## HPE1000

Well, Would it be easy to craft up a simple hdd cage on the back with a hole so I can run the sata/power cables inside the case? Just talking very simple mound, folded metal with hdd screws.

My only fear was being able to get all the WC stuff but I having the opportunity to wait would be awesome. Or I _could_ get an h100 and dwood my current 120mm aio watercooler


----------



## airplaneman

HPE, we'll have to work on that together. I would also like to figure out how to get a 3.5" drive mounted somewhere.

SHE: Any chance of getting some renders of the black/white colour options before the order page goes live? I would love to see a corner/side shot of the white w/ black acrylic. Same with the black. I'm sure there are other who would like to see, too


----------



## She loved E

Good idea on the renders airplaneman... I'll incorporate some renders showing options into the next site & thread updates


----------



## Nawaf

Hey SLE, I need four of these babies please







. Hope an overseas order is no trouble for you.

I love your work btw. I will be buying your next project too


----------



## cpgr

Hi, what prrogram do you use to model the case on pc?..did it helped in the space desighn?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpgr*
> 
> Hi, what prrogram do you use to model the case on pc?..did it helped in the space desighn?


Looks like SolidWorks to me!


----------



## HPE1000

I thought it was AutoCAD.


----------



## beanscene

i am so keen.


----------



## Lutfij

SLE - My friend, great work with the cases final output







I've literally saved all your pages in PDF format to show it to some of my clients - and I know for sure with this lil bomb, you'll be getting 2 purchases off me.

Wonderful stuff, however the SFX PSU is something that'll need some convincing to my pals/clients...as they all own an ATX PSU. BUT thats the price of aesthetics









so how do I get a hold of the case? is there a time frame for making purchases ie: limited edition runs or what ? and would I need to wait in line like Nils customers







?


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawaf*
> 
> Hey SLE, I need four of these babies please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope an overseas order is no trouble for you.
> 
> I love your work btw. I will be buying your next project too


Four??? Shouldn't be a problem.







Where are you located?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> i am so keen.


Thank'y.







I got one with your name on it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> SLE - My friend, great work with the cases final output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've literally saved all your pages in PDF format to show it to some of my clients - and I know for sure with this lil bomb, you'll be getting 2 purchases off me.
> 
> Wonderful stuff, however the SFX PSU is something that'll need some convincing to my pals/clients...as they all own an ATX PSU. BUT thats the price of aesthetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how do I get a hold of the case? is there a time frame for making purchases ie: limited edition runs or what ? and would I need to wait in line like Nils customers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


That's so cool man... thanks for spreading the word!









I am a bit behind on the ordering setup.







If you can hold on for a couple more weeks I'm trying to get that form up by the end of the month so that ordering can start. I'm also dialing in some final things with Dwood, who as you know is also really busy. Thanks everyone for your patience!!! Know that I'm working very hard behind the scenes on this, but since it's a hobby it has been subject to several, ah how shall we say, competing priorities. V-day for instance won't wait til tomorrow.


----------



## fluwwybear

Is it possible to fit gtx 690? without any watercooling stuff?


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluwwybear*
> 
> Is it possible to fit gtx 690? without any watercooling stuff?


From the dimensions SLE has sent out, it would fit without the front I/O ports installed. Without those you have 300mm of clearance. Also, relocation of your SSD would probably be good if you'll be leaving it with the air cooler. However with that card you'll be pushing the psu that is suggested with this case pretty hard not to mention the cooling if you added it to the loop. Anything but a mild overclock on the cpu would be out of the question then.

SLE- Will we be able to add our OCN tag to the back of the case like pictured above? If so, AWESOME!!


----------



## Lutfij

SLE - You're welcome mate!!! Just FYI , I live in Bangladesh but I've got a pal state side who can make the purchase. If you'd like I can PM my mailing add to you. Oh yeah btw, the 2 cases would be for a client and my lil bro hopefully. If the builds good, more popularity. I'm for waiting out until the final revision is out. You can't rush good things









On a side note, I'd like some assurance that the case will support air cooling regardless of an overclock on hardware. Most people I know in my locality are afraid of pushing their chips







Its just gorgeous w/ water however I don't trust my clients with it


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluwwybear*
> 
> Is it possible to fit gtx 690? without any watercooling stuff?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> From the dimensions SLE has sent out, it would fit without the front I/O ports installed. Without those you have 300mm of clearance. Also, relocation of your SSD would probably be good if you'll be leaving it with the air cooler. However with that card you'll be pushing the psu that is suggested with this case pretty hard not to mention the cooling if you added it to the loop. Anything but a mild overclock on the cpu would be out of the question then.
> 
> SLE- Will we be able to add our OCN tag to the back of the case like pictured above? If so, AWESOME!!


Yeah Spidey is right it will fit if you go with the front I/O delete option and don't mind relocating one or both hard drives to the upper front of the case. SSD/HDD relocation may not even be necessary... depends on which 690 you run and how thick the integrated air cooler is.

And, YES I'm working on incorporating a short personalized byline into the back of each case as shown above. Thought that'd be a nice touch for everyone and totally feasible since all of the cases will be made to order.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> SLE - You're welcome mate!!! Just FYI , I live in Bangladesh but I've got a pal state side who can make the purchase. If you'd like I can PM my mailing add to you. Oh yeah btw, the 2 cases would be for a client and my lil bro hopefully. If the builds good, more popularity. I'm for waiting out until the final revision is out. You can't rush good things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I'd like some assurance that the case will support air cooling regardless of an overclock on hardware. Most people I know in my locality are afraid of pushing their chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just gorgeous w/ water however I don't trust my clients with it


Compact Splash is really purpose-built for watercooling, so I'd recommend using a CLC over air. Corsair and Antec CLCs are maintenance-free so you shouldn't have to worry about your customers doing something stupid if you use those. That said, there is 3.25" of space between the CPU and PSU so you're welcome to look into air coolers to see if any will fit.

SLE


----------



## HPE1000

Still need to figure out a very simple external hdd enclosure attached to the back of the case. Is there enough room for that? Assuming it covered up the nameplate thing.

Since I dont want to drop serious money on custom watercooling this late into the lga1155 and gtx600 series I could just get an h100 and use my 120mm aio watercooler on the 670 with dwood bracket.


----------



## She loved E

Remind me what you want to do... a 3.5" drive? Or multiple drives?

I posted a little ways back about a possibility for getting one large drive in the case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Example: golfer asked if a 3.5" HDD will fit in conjunction with a short GPU (like the GTX 670). Looks like it will if front IO is deleted (which will be an option):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounts for a 3.5" HDD won't be included, but I wanted to show you an example of the type of customizability I'm trying to dial into the production version that I didn't need to worry about on the original build because my hardware was set from the beginning.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Remind me what you want to do... a 3.5" drive? Or multiple drives?
> 
> I posted a little ways back about a possibility for getting one large drive in the case...


A desktop drive either on the inside or mounted to the outside, inside where you posted wont work because I do want IO, and I would like to use the gpus stock cooler for a little probably idk.

Just something like a piece of metal with hdd screw mounts bent into thirds
My l33t photoshop skillz to show what i mean

this is a front view of an hdd, obviously it would be longer on the side view if you understand


----------



## She loved E

I think your best bet for that will be to check with Dwood directly about an add-on piece. There are enough exposed screws that you should be able to tie it onto the reverse side or back pretty easily like in your drawing. There are lots of holes on the rear panel for cables.

If you end up going that route I can help you and Dwood come up with something.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I think your best bet for that will be to check with Dwood directly about an add-on piece. There are enough exposed screws that you should be able to tie it onto the reverse side or back pretty easily like in your drawing. There are lots of holes on the rear panel for cables.
> 
> If you end up going that route I can help you and Dwood come up with something.


Sounds good, I am sure plenty of people would be interested in it.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Sounds good, I am sure plenty of people would be interested in it.


I second this I would still be interested in a way to add a 3.5 drive to this exquisite case. Will we be able to get the sketch up model ever? I am kinda bored sometimes and feel like designing something for it


----------



## spidey81

Personally I don't see the need for a desktop HDD with the availability of high capacity 2.5" HDD's. However, would it be possible to place a 3.5" drive underneath the 240 rad? As in making a slotted or mesh adapter plate to mount one to the rad yet still allowing airflow? I don't know if there would be room to do this but if there were, it would be a tight tight fit. That, or use a single rad on top and mount a drive in the freed up area. Not the best option, but with a build this size there's bound to be compromises.


----------



## HPE1000

When you need 2tb+ of storage you do need a desktop drive. WD just released a 2tb laptop drive which is 180 dollars.


----------



## Lutfij

SLE - would it be possible to have the internal 3.5" HDD bracket included into the case packaging? or should I begin to be creative? The CLC idea isn't a bad idea, however, an alu rad and a copper block does make me cringe in fear


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I second this I would still be interested in a way to add a 3.5 drive to this exquisite case. Will we be able to get the sketch up model ever? I am kinda bored sometimes and feel like designing something for it


Hey golfer - yeah I'm working on making a smaller file (<10MB) to share on the 3D Warehouse. It won't include the case itself but will have all the components so ppl can play around with the configuration for their own projects.







I'll work on that more when I get some free time (working on Web updates now).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Personally I don't see the need for a desktop HDD with the availability of high capacity 2.5" HDD's. However, would it be possible to place a 3.5" drive underneath the 240 rad? As in making a slotted or mesh adapter plate to mount one to the rad yet still allowing airflow? I don't know if there would be room to do this but if there were, it would be a tight tight fit. That, or use a single rad on top and mount a drive in the freed up area. Not the best option, but with a build this size there's bound to be compromises.


That's a really good idea too. IF you don't need a front (120) rad or pump - a good example is if you're running an H100i - you'd have a lot of extra room in front of the case for drives. If HPE, you and anyone else can consolidate the need for more/bigger drives, and share your ideal hardware setup we can play around with some options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> SLE - would it be possible to have the internal 3.5" HDD bracket included into the case packaging? or should I begin to be creative? The CLC idea isn't a bad idea, however, an alu rad and a copper block does make me cringe in fear


It's a little late in the game to package it with each case, and since its a need not everyone shares I don't want to increase the cost to everyone by adding it. But seems like you, golfer and HPE share the same need so let's get some ideas going for an add-on piece.


----------



## golfergolfer

For sure push along with those web updates im sure that will make alot more people happy! Cant wait to see how many of these sell. As for the model you could leave the case in it







perhaps upload it somewhere (dropbox?) anywho just me getting excited nothing much to worry about







And I think between the three of us (and maybe more) will be able to work something out for the 3.5 drive and perhaps work with Dwood to get that an option. Great work though really appreciate everything you have done!


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Four??? Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located?
> Thank'y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one with your name on it!
> 
> 
> That's so cool man... thanks for spreading the word!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit behind on the ordering setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can hold on for a couple more weeks I'm trying to get that form up by the end of the month so that ordering can start. I'm also dialing in some final things with Dwood, who as you know is also really busy. Thanks everyone for your patience!!! Know that I'm working very hard behind the scenes on this, but since it's a hobby it has been subject to several, ah how shall we say, competing priorities. V-day for instance won't wait til tomorrow.


custom name plates!!


----------



## airplaneman

I am also interested in a 3.5" mount...


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> custom name plates!!










took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Nawaf

I'm from Dubai.


----------



## golfergolfer

Just checking out the website update and it looks AMAZING! I was just wondering if you could run 90 degree fittings on the GPU instead of the 45 degree ones? the only reason I ask is because I already bought two 90 degree ones thinking they would fit underneath the PSU and go straight to the CPU. By all means do everything else first but when you got that extra minute to spare just throw in them in and see for me pretty please







(it is 3 cm tall)


----------



## BBEG

Hm, nice couple additions there. Vented bottom is a good thing. Altered mobo tray is also a good thing.

Need to figger out what's taking my tax return so long...


----------



## spidey81

Just ran across this in the Tomshardware.com news feed. Might be an option for you guys wanting 3.5" drive support. However, it doesn't have support for a 240 and 120 rad. At least it doesn't that I saw.

It looks like the designers made a lot of options available with this case. I think compact splash is still better geared toward water cooling. Which is definitely my current addiction!!


----------



## Lutfij

I spend the majority of my time on Tom's - but I'd like to state ,design is a very subjective topic. I may like/love something while the next bloke may think its rubbish.


----------



## airplaneman

That NCASE is beautiful, but it doesn't compare to the compact splash.

Just ordered a bunch of sleeving today from Nils (MDPC-X). Might as well get a head start, it's going to take a while.


----------



## BBEG

I almost really like the Ncase. External res and aluminum kill it for me though.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I almost really like the Ncase. External res and aluminum kill it for me though.


Why does the aluminum kill it for you? I love working with aluminum, just as long as you're not bending it repeatedly.

And you don't need to run an external res, you can just use a T-line to a fillport, no?


----------



## BBEG

All other things being equal, aluminum cases are louder than steel cases. The difference in material density is a big deal for me. I love the look of aluminum, but for a computer case it is a deal-breaker.

Regarding the external res, yeah, I thought about that after I posted. I'm still curious if there's space in there for an internal res. If Compact Splash can fit it...


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Regarding the external res, yeah, I thought about that after I posted. I'm still curious if there's space in there for an internal res. If Compact Splash can fit it...


Haha, of course it can!











Or did you mean Ncase?

Much love for the Ncase project (I even gave them a few bucks for the proto). They've done a helluva job on paper... man I love those tasty renders. If it can really do what they say its capable of it will be fantastic. I do have reservations about how usable it is though until I see the physical prototype tested, which looks like we'll all get to see soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Just checking out the website update and it looks AMAZING! I was just wondering if you could run 90 degree fittings on the GPU instead of the 45 degree ones? the only reason I ask is because I already bought two 90 degree ones thinking they would fit underneath the PSU and go straight to the CPU. By all means do everything else first but when you got that extra minute to spare just throw in them in and see for me pretty please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it is 3 cm tall)


Thanks!







There's 1.75" (45mm) vertical space from the ports to the nearest edge of the PSU, so you'll have plenty of room next to the PSU for 90-deg fittings. Check the vid card/backplate too so that they don't interfere when they're rotated where you want them.


----------



## golfergolfer

Thanks for looking! I am not sure about a back plate yet but the order is coming from Dwood after all







Cant wait to place my order


----------



## Nawaf

SLE, is it possible to find out the wattage on your rig? Reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking of throwing a Nvidia Titan into this case









The graphics card max wattage is known, so I just need to know how much the overclocked processor adds to the mix. I know this is pushing it


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Or did you mean Ncase?


Yep, meant the NCASE. I've read and reread this thread too many times to not know or have a very good idea of what it'll fit.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawaf*
> 
> SLE, is it possible to find out the wattage on your rig? Reason I'm asking is because I'm thinking of throwing a Nvidia Titan into this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics card max wattage is known, so I just need to know how much the overclocked processor adds to the mix. I know this is pushing it


I don't know, sorry. But I'm running an OC'd GTX 570HD, if that helps. Maybe there's a comparo somewhere to see how much more a Titan draws than my card. At least one person is running a IB CPU and GTX 680 on 450 watts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Yep, meant the NCASE. I've read and reread this thread too many times to not know or have a very good idea of what it'll fit.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I don't know, sorry. But I'm running an OC'd GTX 570HD, if that helps. Maybe there's a comparo somewhere to see how much more a Titan draws than my card. At least one person is running a IB CPU and GTX 680 on *450 watts.*


That is killing me. I am so annoyed that more PSU makers don't make bigger SFX units.

I wanted to wait for 7 series, but I'm scared that the power draw will be too high. You have designed this case to allow for big, powerful cards. Now if only we could get a way to power them haha.


----------



## She loved E

It's only a matter of time. Once manufacturers see there's a market for more powerful SFX PSUs they'll make em.

Corsair is here looking for input on a new ITX case... hopefully it'll come with a 500w SFX PSU







.


----------



## cr4p

Hi She Loved E! I just landed in this thread right now *boo me*, but can this case provide adapter for an atx psu? like the psu extension/adapter for cooler master elite 120? Thanks. This case is soooo GREAT! I wanna buy one but I'm on a far away land.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hi She Loved E! I just landed in this thread right now *boo me*, but can this case provide adapter for an atx psu? like the psu extension/adapter for cooler master elite 120? Thanks. This case is soooo GREAT! I wanna buy one but I'm on a far away land.


Compact Splash will not have the ability to house a ATX PSU. It was designed around size and sadly it just wont work. It does fit however as seen below but there will be no included adapter for mounting it. And just because you live in a land far away doesnt mean you cant buy one






















As you can see though the back end of it sticks out quite a bit and really takes away from the beauty of the case.

Hope this helps and of course images credit goes to SLE just answering your question for him so he doesnt have too







Hope I did a good job


----------



## She loved E

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Compact Splash will not have the ability to house a ATX PSU. It was designed around size and sadly it just wont work. It does fit however as seen below but there will be no included adapter for mounting it. And just because you live in a land far away doesnt mean you cant buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> As you can see though the back end of it sticks out quite a bit and really takes away from the beauty of the case.
> 
> Hope this helps and of course images credit goes to SLE just answering your question for him so he doesnt have too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I did a good job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself!


Thanks golfergolfer for that!







So the next problem is getting a 500W to 600W sfx psu! I want to migrate my system in this case + custom loop. Thanks to you and SLE for the comparison.


----------



## golfergolfer

No Problem! As for the PSU I think you will be hard pressed to find a quality 500W - 600W SFX PSU or else I think it would have been mentioned here thus far; however, at the moment SLE and others would most likely recommend the SilverStone ST45SF-G. It is 450W but this bad boy has been said to pull of 500W+ running 680, and 3750K (i think it was). By all means if you find a nice noticeable one drop it by but till then this is probably your best bet!


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Thanks golfergolfer for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the next problem is getting a 500W to 600W sfx psu! I want to migrate my system in this case + custom loop. Thanks to you and SLE for the comparison.


As golfer mentioned, the silverstone SFX PSU would be more than capable of powering your 3570k and 660ti as well as your addons with room to spare. GPU manufacturers state their so called minimum wattage for a power supply to make sure that even the people running crappy PSU's have enough to run their cards. In the anandtech 660ti review they used a 3930k at 4.3GHz and the total system draw was less than 350 under load while gaming. So your 3570k at 4 GHZ will use even less. Hope that helps. Oh, and here's a link to the power consumption charts.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> No Problem! As for the PSU I think you will be hard pressed to find a quality 500W - 600W SFX PSU or else I think it would have been mentioned here thus far; however, at the moment SLE and others would most likely recommend the SilverStone ST45SF-G. It is 450W but this bad boy has been said to pull of 500W+ running 680, and 3750K (i think it was). By all means if you find a nice noticeable one drop it by but till then this is probably your best bet!


ok hopefully there's a local seller in our country for this one.







thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> As golfer mentioned, the silverstone SFX PSU would be more than capable of powering your 3570k and 660ti as well as your addons with room to spare. GPU manufacturers state their so called minimum wattage for a power supply to make sure that even the people running crappy PSU's have enough to run their cards. In the anandtech 660ti review they used a 3930k at 4.3GHz and the total system draw was less than 350 under load while gaming. So your 3570k at 4 GHZ will use even less. Hope that helps. Oh, and here's a link to the power consumption charts.


Thanks for a heads up! So 450W will be enough for a pump+30w fan and fan controllers + existing system + lighting?


----------



## spidey81

30W is high for three fans and the pump would be at most 10W. LED lighting is negligible as far as power consumption goes. You'll still be good. And like golfer said, that PSU is capable of pushing 500 in a pinch.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> ... however, at the moment SLE and others would most likely recommend the SilverStone ST45SF-G. It is 450W but this bad boy has been said to pull of 500W+ running 680, and 3750K (i think it was).


Sorry, have to mention couple things. What it pulls from the wall isn't what it can deliver. In ChipHell's review they said the overcurrent protection kicks in at 455W internal (which is 507W-520W from the wall). ChipHell removed the overcurrent protection and got the unit up to 140% overload on 220V (which would be _theoretically_ 48A/*576W output* on the 12V rail). But they said at that point the fan isn't enough to cool it anymore.


----------



## spidey81

WiSK you are correct with that. The figures I linked to were "from the wall" power figures. So a good 450W PSU should be plenty for most single GPU systems.


----------



## ChromePixels

*Nice Rig Love it







*


----------



## PFiddles

The longer it takes, the more keen I am for this bad boy. Recently I have been throwing the idea of using the Swiftech H220 AIO kit in the Splash, has anyone else been considering doing the same? For ease of use, it doesn't get much better. Also; Expandability for GPU Block + Extra rads! Win/Win!

Also, also, as with many others I would _love_ to fit a 3.5" drive in there for storage purposes.


----------



## Lutfij

So that now raises the need to 4 people (5 if you include my 2 purchase intentions)


----------



## airplaneman

This is for everyone who wants a 3.5" drive.

I know they are more expensive, but I will likely be picking up 2x750GB WD Scorpio Blacks (2.5" version of the WD Black), and the mounting them one onto of another and then running them in RAID 0. I am hoping that with a shorter video card (GTX 670 reference), I should still be able to fit in the two drives, an SSD and the I/O ports. Just a thought, you can find the drives used for about $50-60.


----------



## She loved E

Yeah I'm using one in my rig right now. Downsized from a 2TB Caviar when I switched everything over to Compact Splash from my 650D.

If you absolutely need 2TB there's always this: WD Green 2TB Internal Notebook Hard Drive


----------



## spidey81

I have plenty of room in my Switch 810 build to house more than enough storage drives. However, I removed all the drive cages and relocated the hard drives to an old C2D machine my wife got for $20 from work. It works great as a file sharing device for my home network. With a gigabit router and switch the wait for files or media isn't bad. I'm guessing that people planning on getting the compact splash case have at least one other computer they could re-purpose for such. I know it's not an ideal solution for having your storage on the go (like a lan party).

I'd also say to anyone saying that nearly $200 for 2TB is outrageous that it's the cost of small form factors. For tech is seems that smaller with equal specs is more costly. That's just the sacrifice for a build of this size.


----------



## Lutfij

As an advice for one of my clients and for anyone interested in CS,I was suggesting that the respective client move onto portable storage and also USB ODD. In fact if you come to think of it, at this day and age we have access to a desktop/laptop or even a digital device for technological consumption whereever we go. So the only thing missing is our data!

One such client was saying that the build(that may be based off CS) will be his first real machine since 2004 after all his experiences with desktop and rigs went sour with your typical marketing and salesman bulony. So he wants to get as much stuff in it as possible







however with a [email protected]$$ GPU/CPU/mobo combo that should have a H220 at least to compliment it - I would say the compromises are worth it


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PFiddles*
> 
> The longer it takes, the more keen I am for this bad boy. Recently I have been throwing the idea of using the Swiftech H220 AIO kit in the Splash, has anyone else been considering doing the same? For ease of use, it doesn't get much better. Also; Expandability for GPU Block + Extra rads! Win/Win!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> One such client was saying that the build(that may be based off CS) will be his first real machine since 2004 after all his experiences with desktop and rigs went sour with your typical marketing and salesman bulony. So he wants to get as much stuff in it as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however with a [email protected]$$ GPU/CPU/mobo combo that should have a H220 at least to compliment it - I would say the compromises are worth it


Speak of the







, I just confirmed the H220 will fit.









At first glance I thought it'd be an easy fit, but since a res is integrated into the rad, I wanted to make sure there wouldn't be interference with the front or back of the case because of the odd shape of the end tank and integrated fittings. Thanks to some inside info from bramsli1 (Swiftech rep here on OCN) we are good to go! He gave me the dims between the rad/fan mount holes and the edges of the rad (illustrated below) so that I could check fitment. I did have to make a small adjustment to the 240mm rad mount so I'm really glad I checked.



Thanks everyone for continuing to watch! I'll get you some more renders ASAP of different color combos, as requested. If anyone wants to see anything in particular, respond here or drop me a PM and I'll add it to the list.









SLE


----------



## spidey81

This thread has become the main reason I check OCN daily anymore! I can't wait to start my own compact splash.


----------



## Lutfij

Spidey - that makes two of us









SLE - Even though you've made slight adjustments to the rads mounting clearances, am I yet good to go with the rads mentioned on your site's FAQ? Reason being I was kinda hooked onto getting an AX series of rads for CS. I might just go with the H220 altogether with an additional rad and block but having an option that'd I'd maybe use is better than having no option down the line.

I think I've got a tall order on the case's "a la carte" touches


----------



## BBEG

Olive Drab. So help me God if this case doesn't come in OD, coyote, desert tan, or foliage green.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> This thread has become the main reason I check OCN daily anymore! I can't wait to start my own compact splash.


Makes 3 one of the only reasons I care about! Oh and also this now too [POLL] Who's Buying Compact Splash? Hope SLE doesnt mind me posting here


----------



## She loved E

Haha, you guys rock!!









Thought I'd paste in some good questions from golfer's thread along with my responses:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Will these be a one time 100% LIMITED production only or 2nd production will be done if there are many request later?
> 
> 
> 
> The short answer is "no", this is not a "limited edition" (to borrow a printmaking term). While I do expect the total number produced to be low, since there is no cap on total quantities, I wouldn't feel comfortable calling it a limited edition following that definition. That said, we've got 16 yes votes here, and OCN is the only place I've been discussing the production run. So 10-20 units is a pretty safe estimate with current interest. Could 100 be ordered? Yes! But that's not likely, nor is hitting 500 units like some other "limited" cases out there.
> 
> I also won't completely rule out a later production run, though at this time it seems very unlikely. This whole project started out as a bit of an experiment, and it's taking up *a ton* of my time. I really enjoy the design process, but sales & marketing isn't as interesting to me. I'd just as soon move onto another custom build, or better yet work on a paid design project. The most likely prospect for any future production runs would be a very vanilla product compared to what is being offered now in order to minimize additional investment. IE, no personalization, and only 2-3 colors to choose from. But then all of a sudden I'm competing with every other black box out there, and I can't sell them for $60 a pop like Silverstone or Antec. So chances of that are slim.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evermooingcow*
> 
> I just have one minor concern - how are the front panel ports mounted to the case? Are there any pictures showing this from the inside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one's hard to see when installed so here's a screen cap of the model (no wiring, and ignore the distortion):
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the IO is sandwiched between two pieces of steel that are held together and to the rest of the case with screws. A small piece of neoprene is adhered to one of them to insulate the bracket from solder on the I/O board. The benefits of this vs. a more traditional front-mounted IO are 1. no visible mounting screws on the front of the case, and 2. it allows me to use an I/O board that includes USB 3.0 instead of the still much more common 2.0 variety.
> 
> I was actually skeptical of this design, but it was one of the happy wins along the way. When I got the case it worked as planned, with the exception of it being 2.5mm too tall, which will be corrected for the production version. I've been using my case for almost 3 months and its worked great with no fiddling... that's more than I can say for my Sugo IO which bent the first time I removed the air filter for cleaning.
Click to expand...

Also, this just in: I'll start taking orders next Friday at noon Pacific time!







I still have a lot of work to do on the shopping cart, but since I'm close to six weeks behind at this point its the least I can do.


----------



## Lutfij

Its kind of official - I've managed a third person who'd like a CS build. However, with 3 cases to my order list, I'm a lil concerned about (the bespoke nature's) the weight of each case and the subsequent size of package as well. I'm afraid of the hassles involved with customs on my end of the border







. If I had a heads up with the weight and dimensions of package - I'd try to find an easier route to smuggle the case in
















So the three colors I've chosen would be
1| mettalic midnight blue/smoked acrylic/ss bulgin white ring
2| gloss white/smoked acrylic/delrin orange ring
3| MDPC-X vanilla sands/smoked acrylic/delrin white ring

w/ no factory delete's on either of the cases

there is just one lil angle to this purchase - would it be possible to change the font on the back of cases for that added custom touch







?


----------



## Lutfij

That is an awesome render matey! Though I don't have a designers display so my color calibration is off as I'm seeing the case in a purplish tint but in a dark blue shade... Just getting a lil impatient now that I've seen what the case may look like







We'll keep in tabs via Email - I prefer that more than PM's as coming to any forums sidetracks me with all the other good looking build logs and news









As for the customization's,color schemes and ordering - replied via email









Thanks for the compliment and (you know) I was also wondering if we could have a CS owner's thread or maybe build logs for these cases and what would make it even more [email protected]$$ is the limited run of these cases









What dya mean







!?!?!?







anything related to CS is home here!


----------



## golfergolfer

AH SO THATS WHAT YOU USE THE SPAM ONE FOR! I GET IT!!!! I think it would be great to start up an owners club! I would gladly put it together


----------



## Lutfij




----------



## She loved E




----------



## Lutfij




----------



## beanscene

Do you know what my chances are for fitting a D5 with an EK top in? :S gonna have to find a small res as well, or go without one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> Do you know what my chances are for fitting a D5 with an EK top in? :S gonna have to find a small res as well, or go without one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I adjusted the pump bracket to have mount holes for a D5, but based on dimensions alone you're gonna run into clearance issues with the mobo and/or 120 rad. To improve your chances, plan to run a very slim 120 rad and/or thin fans.

I definitely recommend a DDC instead. Cuz: smaller.


----------



## airplaneman

Getting reading for Compact Splash...



For those who are wondering, I stretched pantyhose over the box and am using thumbtacks to hold it on. It keeps the parts from getting dusty, so they can still look good in the pictures when the case arrives







. I sold my old rig and was forced to buy parts early, but I don't have a spare case haha.









Part list:

CPU: i5-3570k @ 4.5GHz (1.12 vCore







)
Mobo: ASRock Z77E-ITX
HDD1: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD2: WD Black 1TB (might swap for 2x750GB Scorpio black RAID 0)
GPU: EVGA GTX 680 (en route, should be here by the end of the week)
PSU: ST-45SF-G
RAM: G.Skill Ares 16GB 1600MHz

I will be doing liquid cooling as well, but I'm waiting for the case first to do some modding and measurements before I buy the parts. Current CPU cooler is an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro. Colour scheme is going to be orange, white and grey/black. Hopefully it will turn out okay, I'm somewhat nervous about it.


----------



## Aliff

1 day to go..









Will there be an option for powder coat?


----------



## BBEG

*5 minutes!*


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> *5 minutes!*


*0 minutes.*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Will there be an option for powder coat?


Nope, just paint. That's the only viable option given the choice for custom colors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Getting reading for Compact Splash...
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are wondering, I stretched pantyhose over the box and am using thumbtacks to hold it on. It keeps the parts from getting dusty, so they can still look good in the pictures when the case arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I sold my old rig and was forced to buy parts early, but I don't have a spare case haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part list:
> 
> CPU: i5-3570k @ 4.5GHz (1.12 vCore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mobo: ASRock Z77E-ITX
> HDD1: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> HDD2: WD Black 1TB (might swap for 2x750GB Scorpio black RAID 0)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 680 (en route, should be here by the end of the week)
> PSU: ST-45SF-G
> RAM: G.Skill Ares 16GB 1600MHz
> 
> I will be doing liquid cooling as well, but I'm waiting for the case first to do some modding and measurements before I buy the parts. Current CPU cooler is an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro. Colour scheme is going to be *orange, white and grey/black*. Hopefully it will turn out okay, I'm somewhat nervous about it.


Dude I think those colors will look killer. It's a unique combo and you use orange sparingly it will give the otherwise monochrome theme a very sophisticated look. If that's what you're going for.


----------



## golfergolfer

lol i think im gonna break my refresh button >.< I have a 404 page not found


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> *0 minutes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just paint. That's the only viable option given the choice for custom colors.
> Dude I think those colors will look killer. It's a unique combo and you use orange sparingly it will give the otherwise monochrome theme a very sophisticated look. If that's what you're going for.


Thanks! After some serious photoshop work, I edited one of your final build pictures to be the colour scheme I wanted, and I think it will be awesome. The tough part is finding tubing that is orange under UV light and under natural light. Most orange tubing is yellow under UV, and most red tubing is orange under UV.









On another note, my order is in. I better be the first one....


----------



## BBEG

How? I'm literally just getting the same web mail form.

Damn, I was seriously shootin' for 001.


----------



## golfergolfer

:O what link did you use nothing is working for me?


----------



## BBEG

Golf and I are trying to crash the server with refreshes.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Golf and I are trying to crash the server with refreshes.


----------



## spidey81

Woot woot!! Got my order in for basic black all around...at least for now. 

edit: got confirmation that I'll be getting 006!


----------



## airplaneman

Hey, sorry, I didn't think to check the thread again until now.

I ran into the same issue you guys did, but I just clicked around until I got to where I wanted to be haha.

I seriously hope I got #001









Hey SLE -- the "My Account" button doesn't seem to work on the webpage. It doesn't really matter since you can just click your name or whatever and it will bring you to the same place (I'm guessing). Just thought I should mention it.

Does the case ship with a fillport and drainport, or does the "delete" option just mean you won't drill holes for it?


----------



## She loved E

7 cases are accounted for already!









@airplaneman - thanks for the heads-up on the My Account link. I'll see if I can correct it. In the meantime you can use the one in the bottom nav... that one still works (hallelujah!).


----------



## airplaneman

EDIT: I suppose this post was a little unnecessary. All gone!


----------



## BBEG

*Damn!*

I just ordered via guest account, SLE. Ain't no need for tomfoolery.


----------



## albear01

I will be ordering soon, just need to figure out what color I want it in


----------



## Lutfij

I'll have my 3 orders in by the end of this week hopefully









Question SLE - will I need to order the 3 cases individually? I scoped out THE CASE and it mentions about posting the name you'd like to see at the back end. I'll be making 3 purchases off my acc









or do I just pop a mail at the contact me link?

so confused


----------



## BBEG

Confirmed. My case shall be *007*. I should so change the name badge to BOND.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I'll have my 3 orders in by the end of this week hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question SLE - will I need to order the 3 cases individually? I scoped out THE CASE and it mentions about posting the name you'd like to see at the back end. I'll be making 3 purchases off my acc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do I just pop a mail at the contact me link?
> 
> so confused


I'm sure SLE will correct me if I'm wrong, but you configure each case individually, then add it to your cart.

Configure the first case how you want it, including name plate, then add it to your cart and start on the next one. It will give you a list of what options you selected in the cart next to each case.


----------



## Lutfij

@ airplaneman - Thanks mate, just saw your post and tried it out!







Now for the game of patience ... and that lil feedback from SLE about my names/types









Question - I'm looking at options for the fans with the fan splitters advertised on CS' site however, I haven't used them before. Isn't there something about a mobo fan header burning out/damaging if there's too high a power draw? Could any of you pitch in with your experiences?

Will be going for a 3 fan setup on CS when it arrives in push (intake).


----------



## golfergolfer

Ahh I kinda hope no one else has ordered yet I really really wanted number 008. Just curious what kind of screws do yiu get for the radiator?


----------



## Lutfij

if aquacomputer and alpahcool then M3, if your going with H220, swiftech QP ,xspc,GT black ice then M3.5 or 6-32


----------



## Aliff

Order placed.. hoping mine is 008..


----------



## Aliff

Just received confirmation that my case will be 010..


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> Just received confirmation that my case will be 010..


Awesome!

$10 off







.


----------



## Aliff

Whose getting 001? Should be SLE right?









If i know what is the number next, I will order my 2nd unit with number 020 (for $20 off)









Someone should create an official owner club for this case and we can list out the owners according to their exclusive owner number.


----------



## Lutfij

Alif akhi & others - I'm just hoping I can get the number of cases upto 20, if not, more than that by even 1







seems you guys have pitched in with a $10 profit on the case build







Thanks for that!!!


----------



## golfergolfer

Don't worry man I'm working on am owners club right now when I get it up I will let everyone know


----------



## golfergolfer

Hey everyone so I got a owners club put together but is there any suggestions as to where to open it up? Should It be in the Small Form Factor Systems part or Cases part? I was thinking SFF part


----------



## BBEG

PM forum mods. I'm tempted to say cases as I didn't think there were any case-specific clubs in SFF. However, this isn't exactly a production case, so the mods may make an exception.

Quick poll: In light of my 007 designation, should I change my badge to "BOND, J." or some variant thereof?


----------



## golfergolfer

Ok sounds good I will shoot of a PM to them asking I dont want this taken down like my other thread >.>


----------



## Lutfij

Alif - I noticed you got a thread going on on Lowyat







good job! Malay - my friend went there at IIUM - but you guys make the best ayum sandwiches off of street carts







or so my sis tells me









BBEG - If you have the J.B written onto case - would you be part of MI6?







then you better keep more than a walter (short) in hand.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Alif - I noticed you got a thread going on on Lowyat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job! Malay - my friend went there at IIUM - but you guys make the best ayum sandwiches off of street carts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or so my sis tells me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBEG - If you have the J.B written onto case - would you be part of MI6?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you better keep more than a walter (short) in hand.


Haha.. Just doing my part to promote this awesome case in Malaysia. Sadly as of now only me ordered a unit. Many feedback telling me the shipping is very expensive (almost the same cost as the case itself). Only a hardcore Custom SFF fans like us are willing to sacrifice to get it.

P.S. Malaysian street made Ayam Sandwich or Chicken Burger is one of the best in the world.. Haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> PM forum mods. I'm tempted to say cases as I didn't think there were any case-specific clubs in SFF. However, this isn't exactly a production case, so the mods may make an exception.
> 
> Quick poll: In light of my 007 designation, should I change my badge to "BOND, J." or some variant thereof?


I'm not 100% agree with the production matter coz now we are in a very limited special production stage. Right?


----------



## Lutfij

Alif - you're spot on about the shipping charge. I have the same situation where shipping the case to my borderlines will equate to the price of the case itself. Alhamdulillah I've been able to talk to the clients and ofc, we aren't getting these off a shelf right? - so its worth it!!!

After this much exposure I'm assuming that about 30 cases may come to light otherwise it'll be touching 20. SO this is a limited edition case. Come to think of it - even Thermaltake's level 10 white was a limited run case that was made upto 50...where does that leave us? Super limited edition? Limited edition Z (like all Japanese anime's with a z at the end to make it sound cooler)


----------



## Aliff

Sorry double post. My mobile data line is soo terrible..


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Alif - you're spot on about the shipping charge. I have the same situation where shipping the case to my borderlines will equate to the price of the case itself. Alhamdulillah I've been able to talk to the clients and ofc, we aren't getting these off a shelf right? - so its worth it!!!
> 
> After this much exposure I'm assuming that about 30 cases may come to light otherwise it'll be touching 20. SO this is a limited edition case. Come to think of it - even Thermaltake's level 10 white was a limited run case that was made upto 50...where does that leave us? Super limited edition? Limited edition Z (like all Japanese anime's with a z at the end to make it sound cooler)


Wow.. How many people are you successfully convinced? Where are you from Lutfij?

Malaysian like to buy cheap / best bang for buck part only. Very hard to convince them on Compact Splash. Further more ITX case cannot do SLI as many gammers here like doing with cheap GPU.

Compact Splash should be a Limited Edition X.. Hehe


----------



## Lutfij

Right now? Just the three - My lil bro, my neighbor and my friend who helps me bring my parts in from the states and of the three two will be having a desktop/workspace built around CS i.e: their workstations were designed beforehand but the lil CS case was like the cherry ontop of the cake if I may say so.









I'd have gotten one but I'm in the midst of reviving my old case; google vintage case mod on tomshardware.

I'm an architect and I live in Bangladesh - our societies aren't that much different you know. I build systems as a professional hobby - and that's how I've tried spreading the word for SLE.

I'll let you(and anyone reading this post) in on some food for thought:
How many GPU's do you think will you stick onto for a foreseeable future? Most of the cream of the crop people look into sli'ing/crossfiring but the majority of people actually stick to one GPU for abput 3~4 years - that's the age of a rig until it gets too sluggish to run any software/games. So a multi-slotted mobo is just over the top for everyone else who doesn't have the cash to splurge on a multi-gpu setup.

Then you have the added problem of microstuttering - there are ofc driver revisions but then again a single GPU doesn't show any of those issues.

Furthermore - with today's tech advancements, you can actually run three monitors while gaming and not crack your GPU open.

So with all due respect to those who can spend alot on a high end system - we're actually better off going with a small footprinted single GPU setup.

Oh yeah I also forgot to mention : the cheapskates rule is also to think about the power bills; cost of running a kick ass system and being able to afford its upkeep - a lil pun for people who want to buy a Ferrari but can't afford the fuel to drive around with it









If you can convince them that the high end GPU purchase at first go is the right way, then the CS is meant for them. Worst case scenario - you need to swap out GPU when time comes but the Proc is more than capable of handling good FPS'. If you can maybe suggest to wait for Haswell and see the opportunities on the 1150 socket...?

Limited edt X ? hehe that sounds cool!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Alif - you're spot on about the shipping charge. I have the same situation where shipping the case to my borderlines will equate to the price of the case itself.


I've asked Kyle and Dwood to reconsider the shipping price for international orders, and they agreed it can be done (with tracking and insurance) for a bit less. Of course the cost of packaging and the time spent arranging the customs documentation should also be compensated. Waiting to hear on final confirmation about this before I order


----------



## Lutfij

hmmm, interesting - but my pals going to be repackaging it for transport to Bangladesh







so i dunno if I'll be able to take advantage of that price reduction - gotta connect with my friend though to find out.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I've asked Kyle and Dwood to reconsider the shipping price for international orders, and they agreed it can be done (with tracking and insurance) for a bit less. Of course the cost of packaging and the time spent arranging the customs documentation should also be compensated. Waiting to hear on final confirmation about this before I order


I have ordered many parts from PPC and always choose USPS Priority Mail International with Insurance and tracking. The rate is the best and always reach me in a week time. Hope Kyle can look into this option.

If the international shipping can be trimmed down, i believe many international fans will be interested to buy.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> I have ordered many parts from PPC and always choose USPS Priority Mail International with Insurance and tracking. The rate is the best and always reach me in a week time. Hope Kyle can look into this option.
> 
> If the international shipping can be trimmed down, i believe many international fans will be interested to buy.


I expected international shipping to be expensive, but not that high, though it is a steel computer case so.. It may not stop me from ordering one, but i sure hope they can work out a cheaper (even slightly) option.


----------



## Aliff

10lb weight of items in PPCs shipping estimator is around usd80 (with insurance and tracking) to Malaysia compare to CS cart rate of usd140. That is a huge usd60 saving.

Sorry for comparing with other site but I just want to show that there is an option for cheaper shipping for potential international buyers.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aliff*
> 
> 10lb weight of items in PPCs shipping estimator is around usd80 (with insurance and tracking) to Malaysia compare to CS cart rate of usd140. That is a huge usd60 saving.
> 
> Sorry for comparing with other site but I just want to show that there is an option for cheaper shipping for potential international buyers.


We are looking into it, our box is going to be around 15 lbs


----------



## Lutfij

15!!!







that's 5 more than I had anticipated....oh I'm already worried about my customs.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> 15!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's 5 more than I had anticipated....oh I'm already worried about my customs.


Why Lutfij? Your customs charging you according to the package weight?

Lucky me Malaysian government didn't imposed any taxes on computer and computer parts. I have zero worries on customs. Our biggest hurdle is shipping.


----------



## Lutfij

Corrupt government officials mate - bloody gov officials! If the package is humongous then my day will go along really badly







lets ee what my pal and I can work out







just pray things fall into place properly bro!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Corrupt government officials mate - bloody gov officials! If the package is humongous then my day will go along really badly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets ee what my pal and I can work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just pray things fall into place properly bro!


That really sucks man!

I can't believe they would give you such a hard time for a few pieces of steel and acrylic.

I hate Canadian customs sometimes... It is impossible to predict if and how much of a charge there will be, you just have to hope the shipper knows what he's doing. I bought $80 headphones online once from someone in the US, and then had to pay the delivery guy $60 in brokerage fees in order to get my package. I was pretty annoyed, considering I could have gotten them brand new from a store in Canada for less.

So far USPS/Canada Post has been the best, and I have had no additional charges with them to date, although they have lost two of my packages (I got insurance money for it, so it actually worked out better for me).


----------



## Lutfij

My pal and I have scheduled a meeting at my office regarding both his office design and his case layout/color scheme. This Friday I'll be able to finalize the colors and pull the trigger and also try and work out our best route of entry/shipping - just hoping that the view of three small cases in protective packaging will be reason enough to get me a pass in the brokerage dept. You can call us the Asian Mexico







when it comes to corrupt employees without a proper authority to answer to.

Alot of people have been supportive about my situation - lets hope I can return the favor by getting us close to that $20 price reduction.

* Even if there was a reduction in the overall cost of shipping internationally or locally - I would consider it a better deal. That cash saved can go on the fittings








** oh yeah I prefer USPS due to their low prices. DHL FedEx and UPS are far worse than the airport customs...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> We are looking into it, our box is going to be around 15 lbs


Thanks mate. I'm really grateful about this, but as I said, you should also not be afraid to take some compensation yourself for arranging correct customs documentation etc


----------



## golfergolfer

Compact Splash Owner's Club

Might make a change to the title isnt as flashy as I want it


----------



## Lutfij

NICEWORK!


----------



## She loved E

*13* is our lucky number atm.









A teaser for my next photoshoot. It involves three things: one is semitransparent, one is made of nylon and the other is a fake.


----------



## Lutfij

Unofficial news is that I'm in talks with another friend of mine who would've got a system built by me for remote accessing features and HTPC duties. Thought CS was a good route, I did mention that his ultimatum is before the 31st of March


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Unofficial news is that I'm in talks with another friend of mine who would've got a system built by me for remote accessing features and HTPC duties. Thought CS was a good route, I did mention that his ultimatum is before the 31st of March


Good job Lutfij..









I wonder if our lucky number has increase from 13..


----------



## Lutfij

Lets wait and find out on Friday, I'm having a meeting regarding the purchase and shipping of CS and hopefully pull the purchase trigger on that very day - provided client #3's scheme is finalized. The 4th is yet a meh but I've given him all the info regarding CS and my current clients lineup. Just praying that I can get them three purchased on Friday, inshi-allah keep a prayer for me mates - that goes double for you aliff matey!.

Its weird you know, alif mate - back on the now deleted "who's going to buy CS thread" opened by GolferGolfer - the tally went upto 19 if memory serves me right - if Kyle has bought one case(apart from the original) that takes our number to an unofficial 12 cases ordered.


----------



## She loved E

Yeah unofficial is 14 (mine included). We've stalled a bit since Saturday, but still plenty of time left.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Yeah unofficial is 14 (mine included). We've stalled a bit since Saturday, but still plenty of time left.


Thanks for the update SLE.

If Lutfij got his 3 customers order this Friday, it will be 17. Right Lutfij?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Yeah unofficial is 14 (mine included). We've stalled a bit since Saturday, but still plenty of time left.


Hmm 14 and only 6 of them are accounted for in the club :/ "7" If you include SLE's Hmm hopefully we get all of them in eventually


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Hmm 14 and only 6 of them are accounted for in the club :/ "7" If you include SLE's Hmm hopefully we get all of them in eventually


Does anybody bought more than 1 unit?


----------



## BBEG

Yes. Person who placed the second order bought 4. I know because mine was order #3 but my case was 006 (requested 007, you're welcome Spidy







).


----------



## Lutfij

I haven't bought any ,yet, but when I will be able to purchase - I'll have three under my belt. And yeah, aliff, It should raise the bar to "17" (18







if you include a 4th person-but he's yet deciding) but this does raise a good question - who are the mystery buyers?


----------



## WiSK

Count me in as well. As I said before: just waiting on decision from Dwood about shipping prices.

I've just done a build, so mine will maybe sit in the cupboard for a year or so, but I wouldn't want to miss out on this case. Although I was successful putting a full loop in a FT03-mini, Compact Splash is just better suited to the task of watercooling and remaining small. I'm glad Kyle made no compromises like ATX PSU or 3.5" drive bays. I also considered NCase because of the pretty renders, but it's _all theory at the moment(*)_ and lost its focus seeking flexibility. It will be hard to install watercooling in that with the rad over the m/b. Where as Compact Splash was designed by buying the components first, and making a case that works with them.

_*) As soon as I wrote that, now of course Necere has posted pics of his prototype_


----------



## RggdLord

This is my first post here; I have been reading the forums for ideas for a few years now - I will definitely be ordering one.
It will be my first dabble into water cooling, as such I am taking time to do some research before hand.

I love this case, it is inspiring!!!


----------



## albear01

I should be placing my order sometime before friday


----------



## Brandonandon

Quick question that I really need answered... Could a water cooling solution like an H60 on a 670 fit in this case? Is there enough clearance on the bottom with both disk drives attached? I really want to know before I order this. I'm not really into the custom water cooling scene, but I'd love to use by H60 with by 670 in this case. Please, does anyone know?

Further, could such a solution work on the CPU as well? Considering the how close the PSU is.


----------



## WiSK

Compact splash has 83mm between the CPU and the PSU, so the H60 pump will certainly fit under there. But on the GPU, there is only two expansion slots worth of space, so I guess an H60 will fit, but not a drive under it.


----------



## Brandonandon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Compact splash has 83mm between the CPU and the PSU, so the H60 pump will certainly fit under there. But on the GPU, there is only two expansion slots worth of space, so I guess an H60 will fit, but not a drive under it.


So if I cut out the steel separating the GPU from the drives, it could fit? Then I'd just find some other place to mount my drives, which would be fine. But wouldn't the removal of the drives only free up around 10 mm?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonandon*
> 
> So if I cut out the steel separating the GPU from the drives, it could fit? Then I'd just find some other place to mount my drives, which would be fine. But wouldn't the removal of the drives only free up around 10 mm?


Steel? There is nothing separating drives from GPU, is there?

But, if you use a H60 on a GTX670, how are you going to cool the VRMs?


----------



## Lutfij

Personally, I'm not a fan of the ghetto Hxx gpu mod - alot of factors get left out eg: the GPU vrm cooling as staed by Wisk.


----------



## Brandonandon

Yeah, there seems to be a division,as shown in these pictures. Everyone seems to think that the VRM issue isn't actually an issue... Even Dwood himself. People claim that the chips are designed to withstand high temps. The unfortunate thing about custom loops is that once you've made that initial investment into a nice pump/reservoir you still have to get new waterblocks for new GPUs or CPU sockets. I guess that's what discourages me from doing it. I don't really want to pay an extra $120-140 every time I upgrade my GPU, and $80 every time Intel releases a new socket. What am I missing? Is it really not as bad as it seems?


----------



## Lutfij

Regarding the socket - relax - the socket H layout will mean that on Haswell even though there 1150 pins on that chip, the mounting hole distancing is the same so - you can yet retain the 1156 waterblock to work on Haswell.

thus those who have a 1156/1155 kit = 1150 kit









the thing about full cover blocks and universals are that the full covers cool everything they touch - including the vrms but a universal block only cools the GPU chip - maybe have some of them passively cooled but the height of your overclocks are stunted by the heat produced by the VRM's.

FYI - I use a XSPC Raystorm copper on my Q9550 on a RE X48 - the choice of a block is also critical when it comes to compatibility.


----------



## Brandonandon

Well that's nice that CPU waterblocks don't really change much. But that still means $120-140 extra if I were to get a new GPU, right? I do care about overclocking...but to me that much money isn't worth it. Without any cooling on my VRMs, my 670 FTW is running stable at 1228 and 6503 I believe. Maybe even 100 mHz faster for my mem. Can't remember.


----------



## WiSK

People run their GPUs without airflow to the VRM heatsink and it doesn't crash immediately so they think it's okay. The GTX670 doesn't have a temp sensor on the PCB at all, but it doesn't seem that hot after 2 hours of BF3. So they post on forums that it's okay, and everyone agrees it's no problem. It becomes common wisdom, and everyone forgets that out of the box these VRMs do have significant airflow through the heatsink. Six months later the card starts to get some problems, but it can't be the lack of cooling on the VRM because that's been never been a problem before, and besides everyone on OCN says it's okay.










You don't need a full cover waterblock, but might be worth thinking about how to arrange at least a little breeze past the fins of the VRM heatsink


----------



## spidey81

It depends on how often you upgrade cards. If you look at full coverage GPU blocks, they are usually for the most powerful cards. That right there makes the investment proportionally less expensive in regards to the initial investment. Along those same lines, keeping the entire card cooler will inevitably allow the components to last longer. Also, once you start custom loop water cooling it becomes less and less about strict value and more about enjoyment. Most water coolers will admit that it's not really necessary, but a very satisfying hobby and in some cases an artistic outlet.


----------



## Lutfij

VRM's, capacitors and mosfets eventually blow up/explode/ leak and even corrode the components it touches -> only because they didn't have proper cooling. In fact the age of a capacitor will speed up its inevitable blowing up









If there's _this_ common wisdom going round about running no air over the vrm's then we should all stick to a 450W psu without a fan on it and run it with an overclock for 10+ years and yet assume it won't take the rest out with some fireworks









Spidey - +1 to the arteest point








Wisk - not trying to ruffle up feathers mate


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Wisk - not trying to ruffle up feathers mate


Ruffling feathers, what a lovely expression









Despite me just arguing against passive VRM cooling, I have to admit I have a non-fullcover myself and the VRM is not only passive, but I painted it, and I'm folding 24/7 on it.


----------



## Lutfij

Oh now you're talking!!! You have the GPU mounted vertically - so by the laws of physics you're card has proper airflow via convection currents - so your argument is sound ! Not in the case of CS though, the card is mounted on its belly(if I may say so?) so the heat is blown past the GPU adding to the vrm's heat gain/dump.


----------



## airplaneman

One thing to take into account when deciding on a video cooling solution, is the size of the case.

A full cover block will absorb all (okay, most) of the video card's heat and send it to the radiator to be dissipated, with little residual heat left in the case. Any of the blocks that just cool the GPU, and not the VRMs will leave a lot of the heat inside the case. Maybe the card itself isn't hot, but the heat has to go somewhere. It will put more of a strain on your NB/SB, power supply and hard drives since they will be essentially operating in an oven.

I just think that with a case this small, it is important to remove as much heat as possible from the case. I imagine they'll get mighty toasty.


----------



## Lutfij

+1 to airplaneman


----------



## General121

There is the option with dwoods bracket that most people choose- h60 or whatever bracket that also has a slot for a fan to sit right above the vrms and cool them.


----------



## Brandonandon

You have all made very good points, and have certainly made me concerned about my 670 having bare VRMs. I'm going to order some heatsinks and have my 90mm fan blow over them. What do you guys think of the full card heatsinks Swiftech offers? This, along with their MCW82 universal GPU waterblock seems like a good combo. As long as I could get a small fan blowing over the "belly" of the card. I know they're working on one for the 680. But this way the waterblock could be recycled, and only a new heatsink would have to be bought each time. As a college student heading into med school, I'm always looking to cut costs I guess. Someday, I'd certainly get a full waterblock for each card.

If I got an H220 and another 120mm rad, the H220 could power the whole loop, right?

Also, are there any guides or resources out there that you recommend for learning the basics of custom loops? As you can see, I don't really know much. :/ Thanks for all the advice and insight you guys have already given me.


----------



## Lutfij

I'd ask you to Google watercooling sticky. But there's already a wealth of knowledge invested in OCN's community. Martinsliquidlab had conducted a test on the H220 and he did a thorough review of it but from what I've read It can handle it. You just need some reassurance from reading









You could also look at the GTX660 GPU-X3 core universal block that comes with its own vrm cooler and heatsinks


----------



## airplaneman

Hey SLE,

Did you ever run into issues with your tubing kinking? I know you are using 3/8ID, 5/8OD. I wanted to use 7/16ID, 5/8OD but I'm afraid the tubing will be too thin and will kink.

You have the case, what are your thoughts? Could I get away with running 7/16" tubing? My loop will be very similar to yours, so use your judgement.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Hey SLE,
> 
> Did you ever run into issues with your tubing kinking? I know you are using 3/8ID, 5/8OD. I wanted to use 7/16ID, 5/8OD but I'm afraid the tubing will be too thin and will kink.
> 
> You have the case, what are your thoughts? Could I get away with running 7/16" tubing? My loop will be very similar to yours, so use your judgement.


That's where Anti-Kink coil can come in very handy or angled fittings. Personally I find it easiest to just keep all runs as straight as possible.


----------



## She loved E

I thought I'd have an issue with the tubing & tried to heat and pre-bend some of it with disastrous results. So I scrapped that and just went for it and it was fine.







You just need to cut all the runs to the proper length.

Here's a shot of the worst kink in the system... not bad enough to warrant a coil IMO. (Sorry for the cel pic)



Is today the *15*th?


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I thought I'd have an issue with the tubing & tried to heat and pre-bend some of it with disastrous results. So I scrapped that and just went for it and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to cut all the runs to the proper length.
> 
> Here's a shot of the worst kink in the system... not bad enough to warrant a coil IMO. (Sorry for the cel pic)
> 
> 
> 
> Is today the *15*th?


If the bend is of concern, you could always reduce the kinking with an extension fitting and 90 degree. That or use two 45 degree rotaries. Either way would take a lot of the strain off the tube.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's where Anti-Kink coil can come in very handy or angled fittings. Personally I find it easiest to just keep all runs as straight as possible.


I always try for straight runs, but you know how it is, sometimes that just isn't feasible. Anti-kink coils are my last resort, but I know they do work well. Just not so big on how they look is all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I thought I'd have an issue with the tubing & tried to heat and pre-bend some of it with disastrous results. So I scrapped that and just went for it and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to cut all the runs to the proper length.
> 
> Here's a shot of the worst kink in the system... not bad enough to warrant a coil IMO. (Sorry for the cel pic)
> 
> 
> 
> Is today the *15*th?


Thanks for the pic! That doesn't look like too bad of a bend at all, and it is short, so one little piece of anti-kink coil wouldn't be the end of the world. I think I'm going to go with the thinner 7/16" tubing and hope for the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> If the bend is of concern, you could always reduce the kinking with an extension fitting and 90 degree. That or use two 45 degree rotaries. Either way would take a lot of the strain off the tube.


That is a good point too. A couple 45's would make that bend a lot less severe. Perhaps I shall load up on 45 degree bitspower compression fittings haha.


----------



## RggdLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I thought I'd have an issue with the tubing & tried to heat and pre-bend some of it with disastrous results. So I scrapped that and just went for it and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just need to cut all the runs to the proper length.
> 
> Here's a shot of the worst kink in the system... not bad enough to warrant a coil IMO. (Sorry for the cel pic)
> 
> 
> 
> Is today the *15*th?


...today is indeed the 15th - Case number 15 is mine, all mine, Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Phobia

Great work man !





















i Subbed you! i wish i can build like your rig!!!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Great work man !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i Subbed you! i wish i can build like your rig!!!


Just so you know, you can buy this case.

http://www.craftograph.com/compactsplash/


----------



## kennah

Popping into this thread too. I'm number 017. Can't wait


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobia*
> 
> Great work man !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i Subbed you! i wish i can build like your rig!!!


Thank you!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Popping into this thread too. I'm number 017. Can't wait


Rockin!


----------



## Brandonandon

It's finals week for me. I need to be studying. I just spent about 8 hours working on a case that would incorporate all of the above, except with a full-sized PSU. After all my hard work...I realized that I basically built a tall SG08, with the PSU at the front and the 120mm at the back, and with the board mounted horizontally. But from the outside, a Compact Splash 38mm shorter and 28mm wider.

Then I see that you can run a Titan or a 7970 GHz off of this 450W PSU. What a waste of my time! hah I think I may get the Compact Splash.

My only wish is that I could have both the front I/O and a full length GPU. I have a 670 FTW, but I'd like to have the option to get a larger GPU if needed someday. I wish that the I/O could be relocated so that longer GPUs could fit, while still retaining the I/O. Do you think Dwood could make a modification? Or was this simply the best and only solution? it looks to me like it could fit right above the 120mm radiator.



http://imgur.com/NuC6v

 In an attempt to not hijack the thread with all these pictures I put them on Imgur.


----------



## BBEG

Right above the 120 rad is the fillport. Space'll be just as tight up there.

I think a list of compatible graphics cards might be in order...


----------



## WiSK

http://www.overclock.net/products/compact-splash Should be able to add to rig builder in an hour or so from now.


----------



## nb14

I love this case.
Don't think i have ever posted in this thread but i have lurked many times in here.

I really want to pull the trigger and add myself to the order list but i am a broke student at the moment.
With shipping to the UK it would cost me £185.
I also have an eye on the M1 case. Even donated $10 to get on the early shipping list for one of them.
Why do i have a soft spot for these ITX cases? Its like a addiction.









Anyone know if She loved E has any plans to do future batches of these after this batch? (taking into account if this batch is successful and worth while enough for him).

Im currently using a prodigy to house my hackintosh. Would love to have a water cooler hackintosh in a sexy compact splash case. Just can't bring myself to get one.


----------



## Lutfij

good work WisK! more acknowledgements


----------



## Brandonandon

Look at this picture. It seems like the I/O could fit to me...

I like the M1 as well, but it doesn't seem like you could watercool as well in it. There's only space for a single 120mm radiator. Please correct me if I'm wrong, water-cooling experts, but I believe most would recommend a 240 and 120 for a CPU+GPU loop. Check out this post by She Loved E. The short answer is no, it isn't necessarily limited edition. But read the lengthier explanation.


----------



## Kyxter

Very impressive build! Wow!


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> I love this case.
> Don't think i have ever posted in this thread but i have lurked many times in here.
> 
> I really want to pull the trigger and add myself to the order list but i am a broke student at the moment.
> With shipping to the UK it would cost me £185.
> I also have an eye on the M1 case. Even donated $10 to get on the early shipping list for one of them.
> Why do i have a soft spot for these ITX cases? Its like a addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if She loved E has any plans to do future batches of these after this batch? (taking into account if this batch is successful and worth while enough for him).
> 
> Im currently using a prodigy to house my hackintosh. Would love to have a water cooler hackintosh in a sexy compact splash case. Just can't bring myself to get one.


This has been brought up before, so I've quoted SLE's response for you. I hope this helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> I also won't completely rule out a later production run, though at this time it seems very unlikely. This whole project started out as a bit of an experiment, and it's taking up a ton of my time. I really enjoy the design process, but sales & marketing isn't as interesting to me. I'd just as soon move onto another custom build, or better yet work on a paid design project. The most likely prospect for any future production runs would be a very vanilla product compared to what is being offered now in order to minimize additional investment. IE, no personalization, and only 2-3 colors to choose from. But then all of a sudden I'm competing with every other black box out there, and I can't sell them for $60 a pop like Silverstone or Antec. So chances of that are slim.


----------



## beanscene

I have been trying to order a case for the last few days and keep getting the same error about having no shipping options available for my country (even though it was available to begin with), has anyone else experienced this? To SLE: I have contacted you through the websites contact system, but if that didn't work you will see this here









Thinking of getting a matched steel side panel because if I decide I actually want an acrylic panel in the future i can easily make one myself, but making a steel panel (and colour-matching the paint) would be a pain if I changed my mind from plexi!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> Thinking of getting a matched steel side panel because if I decide I actually want an acrylic panel in the future i can easily make one myself, but making a steel panel (and colour-matching the paint) would be a pain if I changed my mind from plexi!


That is a very good point.


----------



## Lutfij

Yeah - that is a brilliant point - even modding a panel would be a second option apart from making an entirely new plexi side panel







good point indeed Beanscene!


----------



## Brandonandon

So...no one seems as concerned about GPU length as I am.







Are you guys choosing to go without the I/O so as to accommodate a longer GPU, or keeping the I/O and using a shorter GPU?

Is there anyway SLE could see and answer my question about whether it'd fit elsewhere? I wouldn't mind paying a few extra dollars...


----------



## spidey81

I'm keeping the i/o. If my card ends up being too long I'll either remove it or mod it depending on the discrepancy. I have a HD 7950 and the dimension are right on the border of being too long. From what I've seen of the i/o bracket, I might be able to shave off a couple mm's if need be.


----------



## Lutfij

Keeping I/O - the parts haven't been purchased - so will order parts and progress with build once case arrives. Thus why I'm so laid back about the cases


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonandon*
> 
> So...no one seems as concerned about GPU length as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys choosing to go without the I/O so as to accommodate a longer GPU, or keeping the I/O and using a shorter GPU?
> 
> Is there anyway SLE could see and answer my question about whether it'd fit elsewhere? I wouldn't mind paying a few extra dollars...


Just had a look on the compact splash site and he cites 267mm as the max card length w/o having to remove the i/o panel. 7970 PCB's are 266.7mm long (or 10.5 inches) so they (and im assuming 680s are the same) will fit perfectly and i would not worry at all. If you need more assurance, SLE is using a GTX 580 in the prototype and they also have 10.5 inch long PCBs. Although this is provided that the fan shroud of your GPU doesn't extend past the PCB.. but as the case was designed with water-cooling in mind it shouldn't be an issue for most people.

If you are talking about longer cards such as any dual GPU card, just remember you probably wont be able to power it with a 450W PSU.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That is a very good point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Yeah - that is a brilliant point - even modding a panel would be a second option apart from making an entirely new plexi side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good point indeed Beanscene!


thanks guys







yeah i have definitely been thinking about modding the side panel with a smaller window that doesn't reveal the back of the PSU.. another reason for choosing it over the plexi


----------



## She loved E

Hey guys, sorry for not checking in sooner... thanks for pitching in everyone to answer most questions but I'll add info where I can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> I have been trying to order a case for the last few days and keep getting the same error about having no shipping options available for my country (even though it was available to begin with), has anyone else experienced this? To SLE: I have contacted you through the websites contact system, but if that didn't work you will see this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of getting a matched steel side panel because if I decide I actually want an acrylic panel in the future i can easily make one myself, but making a steel panel (and colour-matching the paint) would be a pain if I changed my mind from plexi!


That's because I broke the shipping tables with my last update.







All fixed now, sorry about that!

There was also a problem with the contact form which has also been fixed. Thanks for the heads-up.









I've had a few requests to add both a painted steel side-panel and a plexi panel for modding or just to try both out. PM or email me if you'd be interested in that... we can make it happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonandon*
> 
> So...no one seems as concerned about GPU length as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys choosing to go without the I/O so as to accommodate a longer GPU, or keeping the I/O and using a shorter GPU?
> 
> Is there anyway SLE could see and answer my question about whether it'd fit elsewhere? I wouldn't mind paying a few extra dollars...


Front I/O placement is best on the bottom for a couple reasons, as airplaneman mentioned the biggest issue with it up top (which is where it started in early designs) is potential interference with the 240 rad. And because of the mounting bracket its not something easily reconfigured or relocated to a different part of the case.

The GPU limitation of 267mm is conservative (there is some wiggle-room provided by the I/O cables)... but its what is specified to account for the wide array of video cards and variables like air coolers and different waterblock (or waterblock+backplate) designs. If at all possible, I'd recommend verifying the length of PCB of your preferred card before you buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Keeping I/O - the parts haven't been purchased - so will order parts and progress with build once case arrives. Thus why I'm so laid back about the cases


If you've got the time this is a great approach. Like I mentioned above you might find you have more room depending on how you route the I/O cables.

BTW we're only one case away from magic #20.


----------



## kennah

I'd love to add a smoked lexan in addition to my painted steel. Just keep the discount lol


----------



## Lutfij

emailed!


----------



## nb14

So i have talked myself into spending some of my student beer money reserve on a Compact Splash build.

I'm thinking about building it with new parts rather than scavenging parts form my current build. This way i can spend some time building, especially as it will be by first time water cooling, and order parts over time to make sure they fit how i would like them to, all while still having a running computer.

When i am using it as my main computer, do you lot think it is best to sell my current (Prodigy) rig whole as it is or strip it down and sell all the parts separately. Which would be kinder on my wallet?

Still need to decide what colour and configuration i want to go for.
I originally though of going for black, but i though that might be boring, like every other case out there. I like the colour of the original but then i think maybe its too light. Custom grey in between the two? Then what LED switch should i go for? Match the water cooling and cable sieving? I like the green/grey colour theme, but don't want to out right copy SLE's theme.

Defiantly would be interested in having both the matching steel side and smoked plexi sides. That was a question i was thinking about asking while sat in a lecture today.

I probably won't place my order in the next 2 days but hopefully by the end of the week my order will be in. So hyped!

... oh and i need to decide what i want written on the back. Is it only one font and english? You can't pick a custom font and language?

Thanks


----------



## Brandonandon

Thanks for the response! I have a 670 FTW, which would fit in the case. It'd just be unfortunate if in the future I have to go with an inferior card just because I have I/O. But...for practical purposes I do want the I/O. hah

I wish they made those USB headers in an L shape, so the cables could come out the top. Maybe it's possible by cutting them open and simply bending the cables? Seems like that would free up some more room.

Super excited about this case.







We're going to hit 20 for sure since I haven't ordered yet.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So i have talked myself into spending some of my student beer money reserve on a Compact Splash build.
> 
> I'm thinking about building it with new parts rather than scavenging parts form my current build. This way i can spend some time building, especially as it will be by first time water cooling, and order parts over time to make sure they fit how i would like them to, all while still having a running computer.
> 
> When i am using it as my main computer, do you lot think it is best to sell my current (Prodigy) rig whole as it is or strip it down and sell all the parts separately. Which would be kinder on my wallet?
> 
> Still need to decide what colour and configuration i want to go for.
> I originally though of going for black, but i though that might be boring, like every other case out there. I like the colour of the original but then i think maybe its too light. Custom grey in between the two? Then what LED switch should i go for? Match the water cooling and cable sieving? I like the green/grey colour theme, but don't want to out right copy SLE's theme.
> 
> Defiantly would be interested in having both the matching steel side and smoked plexi sides. That was a question i was thinking about asking while sat in a lecture today.
> 
> I probably won't place my order in the next 2 days but hopefully by the end of the week my order will be in. So hyped!
> 
> ... oh and i need to decide what i want written on the back. Is it only one font and english? You can't pick a custom font and language?
> 
> Thanks


You'd prolly make more by parting your rig (seems like that always works better) but it might take you a bit more time to sell off parts.

I wouldn't avoid doing grey/green if that's what you like... I'd take it as a compliment! And its not a very common color combo around here so we can afford a few more green builds.









On font/language, they can both change, but the letterforms need to be simple enough to cut with a laser. And it needs to be a stencil-type font where the letter counters are attached to the surrounding negative space. If this is all gobbledygook look up all those terms on wikipedia







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandonandon*
> 
> Thanks for the response! I have a 670 FTW, which would fit in the case. It'd just be unfortunate if in the future I have to go with an inferior card just because I have I/O. But...for practical purposes I do want the I/O. hah
> 
> I wish they made those USB headers in an L shape, so the cables could come out the top. Maybe it's possible by cutting them open and simply bending the cables? Seems like that would free up some more room.
> 
> Super excited about this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to hit 20 for sure since I haven't ordered yet.


FWIW cards seem to be getting smaller & smaller with the same or better performance. That should mean easy upgrades in the future, but only time will tell. Love the idea of a more compact I/O, but you'd be amazed how few options there are at a reasonable price.


----------



## nb14

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> You'd prolly make more by parting your rig (seems like that always works better) but it might take you a bit more time to sell off parts.
> 
> I wouldn't avoid doing grey/green if that's what you like... I'd take it as a compliment! And its not a very common color combo around here so we can afford a few more green builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On font/language, they can both change, but the letterforms need to be simple enough to cut with a laser. And it needs to be a stencil-type font where the letter counters are attached to the surrounding negative space. If this is all gobbledygook look up all those terms on wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> FWIW cards seem to be getting smaller & smaller with the same or better performance. That should mean easy upgrades in the future, but only time will tell. Love the idea of a more compact I/O, but you'd be amazed how few options there are at a reasonable price.






Thanks! The last rig i split and sold the parts separately. Will probably do the same again. As for the font, i just finished a uni assignment all about typography (interesting and boring both at the same time) so thats cool that we can pick a different type. As for ordering steel sides as well as smoked plexi im guessing i place the order then drop you a message after?


----------



## She loved E

Yeah drop me a note or include it in the Comments on your order and we'll sort it out.









In other news my Artisan thread is now live!








Compact Splash - 14.5L Watercooling-Optimized MITX Case - Taking Orders til March 31st

Sooo glad to be an official Artisan! Now I can finally talk freely about the production run here and in the Artisan thread.

Let's give the ncase guys a run for their money


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Yeah drop me a note or include it in the Comments on your order and we'll sort it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news my Artisan thread is now live!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compact Splash - 14.5L Watercooling-Optimized MITX Case - Taking Orders til March 31st
> 
> Sooo glad to be an official Artisan! Now I can finally talk freely about the production run here and in the Artisan thread.
> 
> Let's give the ncase guys a run for their money


I shot you a PM, if you have a chance to read it that'd be great.


----------



## beanscene

has anyone ordered 20 yet? because i would love to get 21, seeing as i turn 21 in april and thats when the cases start getting shipped out!


----------



## She loved E

My wife is gonna take #20


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> My wife is gonna take #20


Guess this means I am 21! went to place my order and the $20 discount had been applied


----------



## She loved E

Yep you're #21


----------



## Lutfij

Hey SLE - is there another threshold that we can reach to expect a further price drop?









Congrats on artisan status, getting your wife onboard and reaching #21 on the cases







We've been given a breather for a $20 chop off the case







I'm yet trying to get more people on my end to accept CS as their new rig build - haven't been able to connect with my lil bro's pals who are also interested in making a rig. FYI - I was thinking of getting one for myself as well.


----------



## WiSK

I asked for # *023*


----------



## nb14

Just a quick one for SLE.
Will you receive all of our cases after production or are they packing and sending them off to everyone right after production?
Either way, would be cool to get a picture or two of them all together after they are made before they find there way to there owners.









Also still deciding on what colour scheme to go with. Ruled both Black and white out. I don't like white cases at all. Black, 99% of cases are black, and considering getting the M1 as a secondary rig to a Compact Splash. That obviously will be black as well.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Hey SLE - is there another threshold that we can reach to expect a further price drop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on artisan status, getting your wife onboard and reaching #21 on the cases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been given a breather for a $20 chop off the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm yet trying to get more people on my end to accept CS as their new rig build - haven't been able to connect with my lil bro's pals who are also interested in making a rig. FYI - I was thinking of getting one for myself as well.


Hey Lutfij - No further price breaks on the horizon. Considering the small numbers and built-in personalization I think the current price is pretty unbeatable. If feels good to be an Artisan! Tho I wish I could keep my regular flames too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I asked for # *023*


Can't wait to see your build!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Just a quick one for SLE.
> Will you receive all of our cases after production or are they packing and sending them off to everyone right after production?
> Either way, would be cool to get a picture or two of them all together after they are made before they find there way to there owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also still deciding on what colour scheme to go with. Ruled both Black and white out. I don't like white cases at all. Black, 99% of cases are black, and considering getting the M1 as a secondary rig to a Compact Splash. That obviously will be black as well.


I'm sure Dwood will send us some teasers as he works his magic. He'll be shipping cases directly to buyers... no need for me to get them first.

I'm actually surprised how few are taking advantage of the custom color option. If you want something different that's what I'd recommend.


----------



## nb14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I'm sure Dwood will send us some teasers as he works his magic. He'll be shipping cases directly to buyers... no need for me to get them first.
> 
> I'm actually surprised how few are taking advantage of the custom color option. If you want something different that's what I'd recommend.


Thanks, thinking of either going for the battleship grey or a grey in between that and black like two others have gone for charcoal and dark grey if im not mistaken. I might go for something similar. Then go for a grey/green or grey/greenish aqua theme.


----------



## spidey81

I'm really considering going with a custom color now. If I do, what's the best way of relaying the correct color to Dwood? The main thing keeping me from doing that is touching up the side panel after I make the cutout for the window. Might have to do some looking to see what I can get locally maybe.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> I'm actually surprised how few are taking advantage of the custom color option. If you want something different that's what I'd recommend.


Black is the new black?


----------



## kennah

I gave the car touchup code for mine. Hopefully that works


----------



## Lutfij

I'll be attaching a pic of the color I want via email after my order pulls through.

Here's a lil teaser:
Me - metallic titanium grey w/ a slight yellowish tint/white ring ss
My bro - sonic blue metallic/ white ring ss
pal 1 - metallic hot rod red/ white ring ss
pal 2 - metallic gunmetal grey/white ring ss

^ just hope its unique enough







and that I'm the only one to have these colors


----------



## She loved E

I selected battleship grey the same way, by pulling photos of what I liked and finding something close that Dwood could get a hold of. When the handoff happens to Dwood for production he'll let me know if any colors are hard to source and we can get a convo going to find a good match.

Any extra info is also useful, like kennah mentioned, car color code or Pantone is something that we can use in addition to photos to find the right color.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> I'm really considering going with a custom color now. If I do, what's the best way of relaying the correct color to Dwood? *The main thing keeping me from doing that is touching up the side panel after I make the cutout for the window. Might have to do some looking to see what I can get locally maybe.*


I was able to get matching grey at Home Depot to paint parts of my mobo. They actually carry a wide variety of colors including auto finishes. Depending on the brand that's used for any custom colors, auto parts or paint supply stores may also be able to find a match.


----------



## airplaneman

I was wondering, what is the painting process?

Just spraying it?

Is there an option for different finishes? ie. High gloss or matte?


----------



## rpalanki

I just spent one hour of my life and read this entire build log (and compact splash development), and I must say I am pretty happy after a great read!

Props to SLE for designing a beauty of a case.
Props to Dwood for constructing it, aswell.

I am definitely considering one of these for a future build, absolutely amazing case!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> I was wondering, what is the painting process?
> 
> Just spraying it?
> 
> Is there an option for different finishes? ie. High gloss or matte?


Yep we'll be using high-quality spray paint. We'll do our best to match requested finishes (matte, satin, gloss), and will notify folks if their color of choice is hard to source. But with satin and matte automotive finishes being all the rage lately I don't think we'll run into any problems getting what you/others want if you decide to go custom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpalanki*
> 
> I just spent one hour of my life and read this entire build log (and compact splash development), and I must say I am pretty happy after a great read!
> 
> Props to SLE for designing a beauty of a case.
> Props to Dwood for constructing it, aswell.
> 
> I am definitely considering one of these for a future build, absolutely amazing case!


Thank you! Its high time I updated the OP with a cleaner index, though the side-conversations are just as interesting (I especially liked the MOTM mayhem







).


----------



## SeeThruHead

I was really interested in buying one of these until I pushed the estimate shipping button. 85 dollars to Canada is insane.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I was really interested in buying one of these until I pushed the estimate shipping button. 85 dollars to Canada is insane.


Even with 85 to Canada it's still a steal. You're getting a 200 dollar case that if lian li or someone else made it would costs 200+ anyways.


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I was really interested in buying one of these until I pushed the estimate shipping button. 85 dollars to Canada is insane.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Even with 85 to Canada it's still a steal. You're getting a 200 dollar case that if lian li or someone else made it would costs 200+ anyways.


Thats a lot better than $110 to Malaysia.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I was really interested in buying one of these until I pushed the estimate shipping button. 85 dollars to Canada is insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with 85 to Canada it's still a steal. You're getting a 200 dollar case that if lian li or someone else made it would costs 200+ anyways.
Click to expand...

Where are you from? (City/prov)


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where are you from? (City/prov)


I'm from the US.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Where are you from? (City/prov)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from the US.
Click to expand...

Oh I thought you were SeeThruHead. Carry on


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> I was really interested in buying one of these until I pushed the estimate shipping button. 85 dollars to Canada is insane.


It's based on the USPS price for a 15lb box, insurance and tracking and customs papers, plus a little compensation for packaging and labeling. Almost same shipping price as PPCs would charge for a case.

Maybe if you can find an acceptable alternative, e.g. you're okay with longer shipping time, then why not contact Kyle/SLE directly and tell him your idea? I'm sure he will consider all reasonable suggestions.


----------



## Lutfij

Just made contact with my credit card happy friend








I'll be awaiting his response and feedback about the purchase.

as it stands, 4 will hopefully be owners of CS!


----------



## WiSK

One week until order form closes! Anyone else joining us? 23 sold so far...

Info: http://www.overclock.net/t/1372677/compact-splash-watercooling-optimized-mitx-case-ordering-ends-march-31st
Club: http://www.overclock.net/t/1369708/compact-splash-owners-club


----------



## Balsnac

I just ordered 2.

Numbers 24 and 25


----------



## Aliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsnac*
> 
> I just ordered 2.
> 
> Numbers 24 and 25


Welcome to the club Balsnac









It would be great if we all get further $5 discount if we reach 30 cases (I believe we can reach this number)


----------



## nb14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsnac*
> 
> I just ordered 2.
> 
> Numbers 24 and 25


NIce, check out the owner's club. Some good information over there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369708/compact-splash-owners-club


----------



## Lutfij

We could go to 28 with my 3 cases - My friend says he's on the case







pun intended. Yet urging him to not make this last minute


----------



## Lutfij

Just this morning I was able to find the link regarding _who_ had repped me







talk about being a dumb blonde







- Thanks SLE for your rep mate! Just trying my best to contribute and get people going the right direction.

I'll also post here to stop side tracking the Owners thread -

Golfergolfer - I've tried my level best on spreading the word. I did come across the usual blasphemous laughter regarding a $150~ case(and the cost of additional hardware) where they are more interested with an *el-cheapo* alu case









But so far its 3 on my end.

Names should be Lutfi jc, Shihab & Electroshop
^ heads-up to SLE as my username and pass has been forwarded to my card happy pal - getting really impatient guys!!!


----------



## She loved E

Hey guys - thanks for checking in even tho most of the action has moved to the Club (as it should!). Also for anyone just checking this for the first time, welcome to the internet







. You've got 36 hours (or so) to order a case before we move onto the production phase. THANK YOU to Chipp and xxxbassplayerxxx for making me an Official OCN Artisan! There's been so much going on the last three weeks I don't even remember if I mentioned that yet.









Even though most of the chatter has moved elsewhere, once things calm down a little I'm going to post some more photos here of my build. Been trying out a few things that aren't ready for prime-time yet, but good things come to those that... procrastinate? Game instead of work? You know what I'm trying to say...

SLE


----------



## Lutfij

yep, procrastination is the mother of all workload motivations


----------



## golfergolfer

Sorry for taking away some of the might from this thread with the club but I really hope we can get some more people on board! This really is a great chance to pick up a one of a kind case that wont be around very much longer! Hopefully we can get a few more then start production which I am sure the rest of us are excited for


----------



## She loved E

No apology necessary man... its an honor to have an Owner's Club for something I designed!







Thank you for putting it together!

Actually I'm agonizing a bit myself over how I want to spec out my own case. My TC rig, that used to be in an SG05, is temporarily in a 650D so the H100i will fit. Its a roomy abode to say the least. Looking forward to switching that over to another Splash but don't know how custom I want to go...


----------



## kennah

All the way man. Go all the way.


----------



## airplaneman

Full custom!


----------



## Lutfij

Kaaashtoooom build


----------



## She loved E

I like the way you think...


----------



## petriedish81

Love to see OCD put to good use! Great design!


----------



## WiSK

Hey SLE - did you take any pics of your delidding and/or coollabs liquid application?


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petriedish81*
> 
> Love to see OCD put to good use! Great design!


Thank you!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Hey SLE - did you take any pics of your delidding and/or coollabs liquid application?


No, sorry man. I was too terrified I'd mess something up. You gonna delid too? The new hammer/vise method is where its at.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> No, sorry man. I was too terrified I'd mess something up. You gonna delid too? The new hammer/vise method is where its at.


Yes after Chimp Challenge is done. I'm going to try asking at work if they've got any written-off CPUs that I can practice on first. Have just ordered some Cool Laboratories Ultra.


----------



## She loved E

Sweet! I used CLP on the die and personally I liked it but some don't like how its applied. FWIW.


----------



## briddell

I know I'm really, really late, but holy fudge, that's gorgeous.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I know I'm really, really late, but holy fudge, that's gorgeous.


And hopefully soon available for another production run http://www.overclock.net/t/1372677/compact-splash-watercooling-optimized-mitx-case-wait-list-open


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I know I'm really, really late, but holy fudge, that's gorgeous.


Thank you! Most of the action has moved to the Compact Splash Brotherhood and Aritsan thread if you're interested in seeing what others are doing with their cases now that some have been produced. There's also a lot more to do to produce the rest of the cases (50+) so I've been really busy with that. But I use my 'Splash every day, its been such a great little machine. It could use a 6-month cleaning tho, and maybe a delid...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> And hopefully soon available for another production run http://www.overclock.net/t/1372677/compact-splash-watercooling-optimized-mitx-case-wait-list-open










28 ppl on the wait list today. The more interest there is, the better the chances that we make more. Gotta get those first 50 done first, brb....


----------



## WiSK

In for prototype #3? updates


----------



## Lutfij

Oh wow, there's going to be alot of traffic between this thread the artisan page and the brotherhood thread








Kudos Kyle


----------



## She loved E

Haha I should have known you two would beat me here. Hey where's golfer??? Everyone knows OCN>life









So after a hiatus from this thread I thought I'd use it to share the action that's about to take place and also do a little catch-up. I've been in touch with a lot of ppl offline and in other threads about the project but IMO it makes more sense to post a lot of it here instead. My reasoning is in-line with why I started this thread in the beginning&#8230; to share my adventure of designing and scratch-building a case! Only now I'm working on getting the scratch-built design produced for others that bought one. Yes, its morphed into a bit of a business experiment (farce? lol) but in the end I'm not making any money off it so I think this info is OK for the build log. IMO it's interesting how the project has evolved&#8230; I hope its interesting to you too.

So let's rewind to April which is more or less where I stopped updating this thread. Long story short, 45 cases were presold in a little over a month. That was freakin amazing for me since I figured 20 was the absolute max we'd get. Apparently there's some interest here in small hi-powered builds&#8230;. who'd have thought?







To get that kinda interest for my design was really flattering and I was excited to make it happen for everyone. Its not everyday I get that kinda interest in my work... likewise the prospect of getting a hand-built case for an unmatched watercooling ITX rig I think was really interesting for ppl and worth investing in.

So with all the orders in I handed off most of the work to Dwood (another OCN artisan) for production, fabrication & delivery to everyone who bought one. He did a beautiful job on my case/prototype, so I was really happy for him to work on the project and we arranged everything before presales started so we could quickly produce everyone's case and call it a great success!

Unfortunately that's when things started to unravel. We all know *now* that Dwood can be tough to get a hold of. Early on there were signs of that, but I thought it was just a quirk&#8230; a lot of the best true artisans I've known aren't very communicative, because they're too busy getting work done. So that can be OK... but only to a point. I and especially customers were very patient thru delay after delay, but once the first 20 cases were delivered late, with many damaged in transit, I knew I had to find a plan B for the sake of me & everyone else who ordered cases. It was a really hard decision because it seemed like we were within putting distance of finishing, but the lack of response and specifics about the job status really started to scare me. I know now that it was the right decision. I have no ill feelings toward Dwood but when it comes to putting my customers first or my suppliers, I'll pick the customer every time.

FYI I'm drastically condensing everything so if I glaze over something you want more details on let me know and I'll go on and on and on&#8230;.

So with 30 cases left to deliver I decided to take things into my own hands again and sub-out the fab work locally to a more established shop that does metal fab & shaping as their core business. Which turns out to be a very expensive proposition - especially for low quantity production. Luckily the vast majority of ppl that preordered decided to stick it out even with the delays and increased costs. THANK YOU guys, you are awesome!! I haven't looked too hard but I bet Splash is the only case you can get that's actually made in the USA (FWIW).

The other upshot to keeping fab local is that it allows me to take a more hands-on approach at critical points in the process, like quality control, final assembly & fulfillment. Not to mention keeping my vendors honest when it comes to delivering on time. While that's a good thing&#8230; I'm gonna be a busy boy.









So think of this as an intro to the next phase of the project&#8230; production! I'm gonna share as much as I can so everyone can see what goes into producing a case since we didn't really get to do that the first go-round.

Will share more as it happens.









SLE


----------



## golfergolfer

HIIIIIIIII









I am going through a bunch of things myself lol havent made my rounds yet to all the threads









I really am happy that things are rolling again here! I took another photo shoot of my Splash and realized how much I really do love it. hands down without a doubt I would buy another one (providing the time is right of course) To be honest I would actually love to come down and see the work in action myself would be so cool to see tons of splashes being made







It would be so great if you worked out a 3rd production run for Splash as you have 38 people on the wait list and I have had a good handful of people PM me asking how much and where to buy a case, if im selling mine etc etc etc lol. As always you have my full support in the production of splash and if there is anything I can do to help or if you want to poke at different ideas or need a change in the brotherhood thread let me know


----------



## Lutfij

I propose that SLE updates his main thread with a banner







:lol:

This is getting some great attention indeed. I agree with Golfer as I know once people in my part of the world will see the case up front they're bound to get their hands on one(So the stocking of parts on splashes site was one smart move indeed). If need be skip a semester of university to fund this crazy project!

This thread/post wasn't meant to encourage bunking classes rather the opposite. Get one of these in your dorm rooms and you have more space to throw your laundry







its true!

Kyle believe me If I had more cash I'd have stocked up on more splashes and pre build them for my customers(those whose interiors I'm working on atm)
I'll put my foot down here thank you!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I propose that SLE updates his main thread with a banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


OP updated.







Thanks Lutfi!

So last time I caught everyone up on where we are now in production: basically all fab work is now being done by local vendors&#8230; I don't have much to add to that right now but there are a couple things worth mentioning&#8230;

*First, I've decided that Compact Splash will be limited to 100 cases EVER.* I needed to commit to making more than the 30 for existing customers to bring costs down - the more you make, the cheaper each one gets due to savings in setup and materials costs. So I pulled the trigger on more, and at the same time decided that this will be the last time we produce them. Why? So it remains a niche, high-quality product that will be something those 100 people can brag about.









I have vendors lined up for all aspects of production at this point. Even though I started out thinking 'Splash would be easy to make because it's such a simple design, it actually requires quite a bit of specialty work, made even more complex because we're making so few of them. Here are the bits that will need to be done over the next few weeks:

· Revised prototyping - IN PROGRESS

· Fabrication (cutting, bending, tapping, countersinking, basic assembly)

· Powdercoating

· Final assembly

· Packing & shipping

I'll go into more detail on those once some of the work is done so I have more pretty







to go with the words.

That's it for now. In the meantime I'll just leave these here:














SLE


----------



## golfergolfer

Ohhhh Blue Prints







I must say I am quite excited to follow this again it is going to be like following the build all over. Watch it grow from scratch into a work of art!


----------



## WiSK

Jolly good


----------



## She loved E

Thanks guys! It's a little tough to hand everything over to someone else again but I've been speaking to the new vendor every other day or so & they're on schedule to deliver the prototypes on the 12th. Before that I should be able to take some pics of fab in-progress... can't wait!!!


----------



## Lutfij

SLE - thanks for the mention uptop on your build log OP - but I thought I'd make a new banner for this particular build log something like "Compact Splash Prototype" but then again the thread looks mighty sharp with all those graphics







and thanks again for the updates. Now it'll be much more delightful following this thread alongside the followup comments and feedbacks from the rest of the bro's











Golfergolfer - they be white prints lol, actually they are what are known as working drawings. Measurements/dimensions given for laymens(except SLE







) to understand what goes where.

Gotta stock up on some popcorns and mountain dews when news hits in the middle of the night of this re-epic build log


----------



## She loved E

TEASER!



Delivered right on schedule (last Thursday)! Two are already at the powdercoaters, the rest are being put through the paces. Results coming later this week.....


----------



## Lutfij

case number 102?!?!?! I'm even more excited to see them results! Shiny


----------



## WiSK

Jolly nice update!


----------



## HPE1000

Nice


----------



## H3||scr3am

sweet


----------



## Saturos

Awesome! Cannot wait to see the results later this week!


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Jolly good


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Jolly nice update!


Haha glad to see you getting your jollies.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> case number 102?!?!?! I'm even more excited to see them results! Shiny


Yeah I made the new protos the last numbers in case they were throwaways. They're not, thank goodness!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> sweet


Grazie!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saturos*
> 
> Awesome! Cannot wait to see the results later this week!


How bout another teaser in the meantime? I hate to do it.... well if I'm honest that's a lie... I LOVE IT


----------



## eqwoody

I think these look better than the last batch...


----------



## She loved E

You said it... here's a closeup



btw this is gloss white... we just threw them into another batch of color to get em done quick (1.5 days ftw!). The actual color will be less glossy. Also the lighting sucks today which is why this shot looks more like grey.


----------



## eqwoody

Just go ahead and leave me your address here in portland and I'll come "borrow" one or two of these. =D


----------



## She loved E

Hey didn't I already give you my address?


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha glad to see you getting your jollies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I made the new protos the last numbers in case they were throwaways. They're not, thank goodness!
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> How bout another teaser in the meantime? I hate to do it.... well if I'm honest that's a lie... I LOVE IT


holy mother of... i am excited.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Hey didn't I already give you my address?


Lol no. I didn't buy one of these so why would you? =)


----------



## golfergolfer

I wish I got a white one







Looks amazing though! I actually love the super glossy finish but that is just me. Maybe I should make the 4 Hour and 46 Mins, 490km drive down there and "borrow" one for myself


----------



## She loved E

You'd have to beat woody here and he's got a helluva head start.


----------



## golfergolfer

hmm well then maybe one day (a year from now) I will stop by for some doughnuts as I drive through


----------



## mbondPDX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Just go ahead and leave me your address here in portland and I'll come "borrow" one or two of these. =D


I'll be right behind you!

Seriously though, I would be interested in picking up my case instead of having it shipped if that's an option. Less chance for damage.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Looks amazing though! I actually love the super glossy finish but that is just me.


Yeah, I'm starting to like glossy white a lot more since my GPU backplate turned out so glossy.


----------



## Dangur

Absolutely love this case!


----------



## Lutfij

SLE - I'd be interested to take those protos off your hands mate








extended pricing won't be an issue


----------



## She loved E

Hahah maybe a new wait list is in order....


----------



## Lutfij

lol


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Hahah maybe a new wait list is in order....


I would definitely buy a proto if they were up for grabs as a second splash


----------



## She loved E

OK no more teasers! I have, *gasp*, an actual update today.

As I'm sure you guessed from the last pics the prototypes are done (huzzah!... right on time too), two of them went to powder and as soon as I got them back I went over them all with a fine-tooth comb to see if any last things need changing before I pull the trigger on fab.

I only have two working computers right now (not counting wifey's Mac







), luckily both are similar watercooled ITX rigs so the hardware is perfect for testing. My main rig (featured earlier in this here build log) was the more complicated one to transfer over, since it's all custom cooled so it needed to be drained before disassembly, then refilled, leak tested, yadda yadda before I could get it running again. So all in it took about 2 days to transfer over.

Chassis emptied... the new one's on the right.



Under strict supervision at all times...



Random parts & tools...



The stock ASRock antenna actually doesn't fit here any more with the EX240 multiport because the mountpoints moved to allow a wider range of rads. So it ended up mounted to the backside of the rad instead.



The power LED/switch leads are the bane of my existence. I ALWAYS forget to put them in until after the vid card is in which makes them a complete nightmare to get to. I finally used a little electrical tape & small needlenose to get it in.



Almost done. Lots of rags: good for furniture, bad for photos.











Fill + leak test was uneventfull (as it should be since its a simple rebuild). I did get a small leak from one of the 240 rad fittings which was really easy to fix thanks to the removable back side panel. I wish I had that on the first proto! Everything would have gone so much faster.



Dunzo!



I







the new cases! The quality of materials and workmanship is unreal.... if you look closely at the pics you can see a lot of the little things we fine-tuned to make it better. And the production cases will be even better since we're catching & correcting things now before all the rest of the cases are made.

I also moved my [email protected] TC rig from FrankenSugo (Mmmmmmmmmmmm!) to another prototype. Then as soon as the powdercoated samples were done I reinstalled everything in one of those. That was easy-peasy as there's no GPU and the cooler is a self-contained H100i.

It's... ALIVE!



It's.... dead!



OK IT'S ALIVE AGAIN





I wouldn't call it pretty but its usually good for 45k PPD per day off just the CPU.

So basically I did all that unbuilding & rebuilding to look for&#8230;


General fit & finish&#8230;. Which can I just say is AMAZING! It says a lot when you get 5 prototypes and they are all exactly, precisely, 100% the same. No variation in material, no burrs, placement of all holes and brackets is consistent & functional. Both rigs installed & most stuff lined up where it was supposed to&#8230; everything that didn't is within 1mm of being where it needs to be.
Hardware alignment is also largely spot-on. Mobo? Check! IO shield? Check! GPU mount? Half-check&#8230; the thumbscrews need to be moved .5mm and the bend will be adjusted slightly for a better fit (even though I did get my GPU installed with one screw). So far,







!






I also wanted to sound check the new protos vs. the original, so I ran both rigs overnight to check the acoustics vs. the original. Bad news: the aluminum sides make a distinct, high-pitch humming sound&#8230; even the powdercoated ones. So we're switching back to steel. If you get your case and it feels like there's two 16ga chunks of steel in the box&#8230; there are. (Everyone who already has their Splash knows what I'm talking about.) But you'll be able to sleep with your rig under your pillow if you want.








I won't go into too much detail but there are a lot of other little things I looked at and will be fine-tuned in the final batch. One of the bigger changes is based on feedback from owners of the first 20 cases who pointed out that when the motherboard tray is loaded with parts it goes all Gumby - yes even 14ga steel is flexible when you can get enough torque on it. That'll be fixed by tying the mobo tray into the chassis as shown in this etch-a-sketch drawing:



A few other random detail shots:







And a few side-by-sides&#8230;. New powdercoated proto on the left, original 'Splash on the right.











I finally caved & took the obligatory shot....











**** its been a busy week.

But I can now happily say the prototyping phase is DONE and full production will start in the next few days!









I'll be out of town for a couple weeks so the updates will be sparse during that time but by the time I get back there'll be more to fill you in on as the shop will be full speed ahead while I'm gone. Also, if you guys are interested I can go into a little more detail about the various steps of the production process&#8230; cutting, bending, powdercoating, sourcing material, etc. Anybody care? If you do, let me know and I'll organize some notes to attempt to make it all post-worthy.

SLE


----------



## kennah

You! *shakes fist* you fixed my biggest complaint! The structural flaw in how the mobo attaches is the only thing that bugs me









Nice to see an improvement in the design. Really hoping to pick up a v2 (even if it is from talking a rl friend into picking one up.

Still want an Al side panel though, even if it is slightly louder. (But yes this all steel one is indeed super quiet)


----------



## eqwoody

Really wish I would have hopped on for one of these...


----------



## WiSK

Fantastic update! +Rep


----------



## Lutfij

Fantastic update +2 SLE.

Bro, that last post was completely jaw droppingly cool - I'm super delighted to see we're going to that originally slated steel side panels. Sure mate, I'm down for some detailed notes/posts/shots regarding the fab process. That last pic sure helps with reference when I'll be talking to my pals to see if anymore can be bought off my end. Most people just don't get how big this case is - since they can't judge the scale of the product in their mind. But I can understand that the Mcase had done the same thing and you're dissing about it







No worries mate your case is miles different from that - and that's a good thing.


















* is it just me or does the new prototype look a tad bit(1~2mm) shorter than the original prototype?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> * is it just me or does the new prototype look a tad bit(1~2mm) shorter than the original prototype?


That's the feet!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Makes me want to learn to watercool.


----------



## Lutfij

Lol , now that you mentioned it, yeah Its the feets height


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Also, if you guys are interested I can go into a little more detail about the various steps of the production process&#8230; cutting, bending, powdercoating, sourcing material, etc. Anybody care? If you do, let me know and I'll organize some notes to attempt to make it all post-worthy.


Almost forgot to reply to this, but: yes! we are interested


----------



## Lutfij

+9000


----------



## happypetsy

Way to go Kyle!! can't wait to hold this cutie


----------



## Lutfij

SLE - I was taking a round through your progress pics and I noticed one minor adjustment you've made to the new protos - the screw mounts for the SFX PSU has been cut down to 4 points...









and it also looks like I can get them MNPCtech feet







seems to have some space under the chassis


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'd be interested in seeing some shots and details of the fabrication process









Jeffinslaw


----------



## tmontney

So you actually designed the case yourself?


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmontney*
> 
> So you actually designed the case yourself?


Read all about it









http://www.craftograph.com/compactsplash/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=8

He did. It's an awesome story.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Read all about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.craftograph.com/compactsplash/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=8
> 
> He did. It's an awesome story.


Brilliant. It seems he's no longer selling?


----------



## kennah

There is a second run (I'm a very happy owner of original run number 17) in this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1372677/compact-splash-watercooling-optimized-mitx-case-wait-list-open

Go ahead and get on the list! There aren't any details yet of pricing and et cetera for the second batch. The revision 2 has a lot of great changes (and you'll notice I'm first on the waiting list...)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

With this case and the M1,makes you wonder why manufacturers don't take a risk and make something along these lines. Obviously there's a market.


----------



## tmontney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> With this case and the M1,makes you wonder why manufacturers don't take a risk and make something along these lines. Obviously there's a market.


Can't he like put a patent on it so manufacturers can't steal the design?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sure,I'm not talking about an exact commercial duplicate, but how many 15L cases are this feature rich?


----------



## Lutfij

NONE!


----------



## RggdLord

...I have not seen a similar sized case that beats Compact Splash, period!


----------



## Avonosac

I don't think Compact Splash fits a titan though









And we are still stuck with 450w SFXPSUs, otherwise I would be all over this case.


----------



## Bart

Doesn't Silverstone have a 600W variant in this size now? Or is that still in development?


----------



## RggdLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I don't think Compact Splash fits a titan though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are still stuck with 450w SFXPSUs, otherwise I would be all over this case.


see THIS here build log - plans to use a Titan

There are also some builders on OCN that are running a Titan from that PSU if you search the forums.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> I don't think Compact Splash fits a titan though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are still stuck with 450w SFXPSUs, otherwise I would be all over this case.


Titan fits fine.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/21/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_video_card_review/10#.UlRIK51BuUk

That's 406W from the wall (so ~365W internally) with an overclocked i7 @ 4800MHz.

If you use a PWM pump like the MCP35x then the power draw will be well under the capability of the PSU. Interestingly, Tony Ou of Silverstone recently said in a post on [H] that the ST45SF-G was originally developed as a 500W unit, just that it didn't stay gold-rated under extreme conditions. So they dropped it down to 450W to keep the efficiency rating. There's a review on Chiphell showing it delivering 528W at 86.63% efficiency. Fan couldn't keep up anymore above that, but the unit didn't shut down. http://www.chiphell.com/article-4711-5.html


----------



## Avonosac

That is interesting, my titan draws substantially more than 270w though. I have to turn it down to get it back under 330, and running my H220 and fans I wasn't sure I would have enough power, so I scratched the CS case buy + build.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> NONE!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RggdLord*
> 
> ...I have not seen a similar sized case that beats Compact Splash, period!


Sigh.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That is interesting, my titan draws substantially more than 270w though. I have to turn it down to get it back under 330, and running my H220 and fans I wasn't sure I would have enough power, so I scratched the CS case buy + build.


Ah, you're using the overvoltage hack? Then I think I would also doubt the ST45SF-G as a suitable PSU.


----------



## She loved E

Hey Guys - sorry I've been doing a horrible job keeping up on this thread! Kennah, Wisk, et al... thanks for answering the questions that have been coming up.

And new folks, welcome to the thread! Sorry if you feel a bit lost... I'll update the OP to make everything a little clearer if you're just starting now. The two sentence summary is: I designed a case, had one made, then made 20 for forum members, now am making another 80 for more forum members and to put on sale in my Artisan thread. I'm sharing as much of the process as I can here, meanwhile the Brotherhood thread (managed by Lutfij) is our owners' club if you have a case or have any questions that don't fit into one of the other threads.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing some shots and details of the fabrication process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Awesome, we'll have a couple weeks of downtime while powdercoating is happening that I can use to share more of the behind-the-scenes stuff, glad its something you want to see (I think its interesting but I'm kinda







).

And finally, another teaser.









Out with the old....



Saabicus Maximus! In with the new.



Yes we are still on schedule! Powdercoating will start on Monday.


----------



## Lutfij

Yes - that's good news indeed!







Thanks for the mention up top







I'd be interested in taking those bad apples from you though, if they're yet functional to build in one without watercooling ofc - whatsay?


----------



## kennah

What did you do with the old ones? Please tell me that they weren't just discarded somewhere....


----------



## She loved E

Unfortunately there were too many things wrong with them to use, believe me I've been wracking my brain for ways to use them. Some of the parts were given to my nephew for welding projects. The rest were recycled.









Usable parts were kept as spares in case any of the owners of the first 20 cases ever need them.


----------



## Lutfij

Bummer!


----------



## spidey81

Ooh. Me likey spare parts!


----------



## kennah

Darn. Was going to ask about getting one of the bad shells for making a matx version with. Ah well. Snooze and lose.


----------



## nb14

Im kind of glad SLE recycled the old defected ones rather than selling them off cheap to people.
The Compact Splash is the top of the line ITX case. Having defected ones in the wild would take away from the premium badge it has at the moment as a case.

Hope you managed to recuperate a bit of money for the scrap metal Kyle.
Can't wait to get my hands on mine, not long now


----------



## Lutfij

^ That just gave me an idea for a badge...a case badge


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nb14*
> 
> Im kind of glad SLE recycled the old defected ones rather than selling them off cheap to people.
> The Compact Splash is the top of the line ITX case. Having defected ones in the wild would take away from the premium badge it has at the moment as a case.
> 
> Hope you managed to recuperate a bit of money for the scrap metal Kyle.
> Can't wait to get my hands on mine, not long now


I feel the same way. We can't have any subpar cases floating around out there... speaking of which if you're an owner of case 1-20 and I owe you something that was damaged in transit, I'm working on it! Any metal parts are batched in with new cases for powdercoating as we speak. About the same time I have shipping updates for those folks I'll contact you with status on your replacement parts.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> ^ That just gave me an idea for a badge...a case badge


Do tell!









It took me a little while to put together but here's the first production recap while we wait for all the cases to come back from powdercoating. Enjoy!

★ ★ ★



*From Idea to Quote*

As most of y'all know, I started shopping production vendors with a finished 3D file and prototype in hand (there's actually a lot more to it, but you'll have to read the whole thread for that







).

As I started talking to local vendors, I quickly realized that each shop uses completely different machinery and techniques to complete their work. And each shop's capabilities vary a whole lot. Some can do only laser cutting, some can't source material (meaning I have to buy it and get it delivered, at a higher price since we're talking only 1 ton of metal), etc. Just finding a shop that can do the work for any price was a challenge in itself.

Once I narrowed all the possible shops to who could actually do what I needed, I ended up with two possibilities.

The first shop was gorgeous, and the quality of their work seemed to be top notch. They're small in comparison to the second shop, but that's not necessarily an issue since our production numbers are low. Low overhead = low cost, right? The problem with Shop 1 is their lack of technical knowledge. When I got their quote, it was cheaper than Shop 2, but they didn't break it down to each process or part. When I asked them to itemize it, or at least give me an idea of what materials would be used and how much some of the major portions cost (like powdercoating), they couldn't give me an answer & gave me platitudes like "oh we're great it'll be no problem!" I got the distinct impression that they were trying to hook me with a cheap bid, without actually understanding the total scope of work they were committing too. Sounds like a recipe for delays & cost overruns to me (or at the very least them potentially being in over their head with the job).

Contrast that to Shop 2, who during our first meeting (before even getting a quote), brought four technical experts into the room for an hour to talk to me about various aspects of the project. While looking at the prototype...


Product engineer - "Are you sure you want to use hot-rolled steel? Cold-rolled or EG would only be a few cents more per unit."
Account director - "Are you OK with us suggesting changes to simplify the parts? We can probably reduce the part count to bring costs down and improve the structure."
3D engineer - "Do you have fasteners and hardware that will be used in the enclosure that we can borrow to take measurements of and make sure the 3D model is correct?"

So basically before even getting a quote I was sold. I know they know what they're doing, and they have the resources to do the job right. Plus their technical knowledge with materials and 3D CAD can fill in where my knowledge is lacking. And they were happy to make changes (like omitting air filters, which we ultimately decided to do) to control costs and make the end product better. Score! So in the end, their costs were higher than my other bids, but they've done an amazing job so far, totally blowing away my expectations for quality and turnaround time.

It's a little short, but that's it for today. Next up I'll go over how the shop converted 3D files into mechanical drawings and what types of work & machinery were used on 'Splash.

Til then.....









SLE


----------



## kennah

What if those of us with damaged parts want an aluminum side panel instead of a steel one *bats eyelashes*


----------



## She loved E

Let me look into it. New case sidepanels are steel, but we did experiment with aluminum during prototyping and have about 10 alu panels iirc. The question is are they interchangeable with v1.0 chassis.

Xyphyr is close by I'll see if he wants to test one out....


----------



## kennah

Awesome! If you're testing - remember I need the 'backside' panel not the side where the parts all go in.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I'm still very interested about what all went into the making of case. Looking forward to the next "update"









Jeffinslaw


----------



## WiSK

Great update, nice to read, more please


----------



## kennah

Yeah. Amazing update. Just the kind of stuff you want to see


----------



## Saturos

Very happy to hear how this case has been progressing. I am very excited to get my hands on one.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Awesome! If you're testing - remember I need the 'backside' panel not the side where the parts all go in.


10-4. We have 10 of each, will test both with fingers crossed that they work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'm still very interested about what all went into the making of case. Looking forward to the next "update"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Great update, nice to read, more please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Yeah. Amazing update. Just the kind of stuff you want to see


Thanks guys! Will attempt to get the next installment done this weekend for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saturos*
> 
> Very happy to hear how this case has been progressing. I am very excited to get my hands on one.










Quite a few people have been PMing me to buy one. I've been telling everyone to add themselves to the waitlist & sub my Artisan thread as that's where I'll post that info first. First I need to ship all presold cases which is why most of my answers haven't been very helpful.


----------



## Lutfij

Wow, SLE - that was an amazing update. Like everyone else has stated;
Quote:


> I'd like some more cookies please!


OH! Case badge details en-route


----------



## Saturos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few people have been PMing me to buy one. I've been telling everyone to add themselves to the waitlist & sub my Artisan thread as that's where I'll post that info first. First I need to ship all presold cases which is why most of my answers haven't been very helpful.


I'd imagine you've received quite a few PM's regarding this case.







I'm just happy I got myself on the wait list a while ago.


----------



## eqwoody

Just wanted to say SLE you know I've admired this case for a while and am really thankful that someone took the project over. I know everyone here that has purchased one or had a bad experience with the last batch is really excited that someone stepped up and not a better person to do so. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lutfij

+1 eqwoody!

Who better than the brainchild of the case to take up the helm...right?


----------



## She loved E

Thanks guys!







Got another one for you... This time we'll go into file setup and the production processes used.

★ ★ ★

*3D to 2D to Metal*

Even though I designed 'Splash with SketchUp, most shops want solid digital models generated by SolidWorks or Inventor (unfortunately not possible with free SketchUp). With a solid model, the shop can check parts for accuracy & interference, separate individual parts from one another and ultimately produce files that their specialists can use on the various machines. For a small fee* (*not actually that small), the production vendor converted my SKP and DXF file into something they can use:



Along the way they adjusted a few things - bend radii, simplifying parts where possible, making design tweaks to correct things we wanted to improve, etc. Once the solid model was finished, mechanical drawings were printed out & reviewed for accuracy:



Where before a single model depicted our case, now each part is detailed on a different page. Each part is made separately depending on what material it is and what needs to be done to it. For instance, the sidepanels only need to be punched (cut out)&#8230; done! Whereas the main chassis needs to be punched, bent, tapped, and the numbers need to be laser cut. I won't go into how each individual part is made, but these are the general processes used on various parts of each case:





[Metal punch]

*Cutting* - Originally Splash was designed to be laser cut, but it turns out punching is a much faster process if you deal with a big enough shop that has punches (tooling) of enough different shapes & sizes, and is also dependent on the shapes that need to be cut out. Think of it this way: a laser always goes the same speed - and goes slower the thicker & denser your material is - and has to travel the distance of ALL the cuts on a part&#8230; the more cuts, the more distance needs to be covered. With a punch, you can knock out a big chunk of metal in an instant. It's also CAD controlled so several similar shapes can be knocked out in rapid succession in a pre-defined pattern. For instance, the air vents on 'Splash are all cut with a 2-inch oblong bit... the basic punch pattern for each slot is shown below. One downside to this is that sometimes places where the punch hits multiple times can be seen after the punching is done (small points are seen on an edge that should be seamless & straight). Most of that will be invisible once parts are powdercoated.



Other things that would normally be a time-consuming process (like tapping and countersinking holes) are also done on the punch which saves a lot of time, hassle and risk of f-ups. The finished part looks very similar to a laser-cut part, but in some ways a punched part is stronger. Tapped holes aren't cut&#8230; the metal is actually twisted into threads which makes them stronger. Also since our material is EG (electro-galvanized) steel, the punching process actually pulls the corrosion-resistant coating over the cut edges to make them less susceptible to rust. And all countersunk holes are exactly the same and are accurate to .005" (.1mm).



[wikipedia link]

*Bending* - which is done on a press brake, is actually more difficult than you'd think. Thick steel takes a LOT of force to bend, so huge hydraulic presses are used. But despite their size, precision can be built in with jigs to make sure bends end up in exactly the right place. 'Splash is tricky too because of the four 90-degree bends in the main chassis. The below illustration shows the basic shape of a press with a cutaway view of 'Splash overlaid on top. Like with the punch, different tooling can be fit into the press to allow this type of bend, where normally with more basic equipment the interference shown would be a problem. Another benefit of the shop we ended up going with is that they've been in business for years and have a pretty large inventory of existing tooling that they were able to use on the project. That saved a lot of money, as custom tooling starts at $200 and can easily be over $1,000 for larger bits.



*And the rest* - Finally there are a lot of little things that are unique to Splash that made fab&#8230;. interesting.







Typically a production run enables each part to be inexpensively made by batching hundreds (or thousands or more) identical parts into a single production run. That's because the man-hours involved in setting up the machinery can be spread over a larger number of units. While we built 85 units on the latest production run to help bring per-unit costs down as opposed to only making 20 or 30, not all 85 of those are identical. In fact, each one is 100% unique due to the individual numbering & customized name plates. Even though most of 'Splash is cut out with a punch, numbers and nameplates were laser-cut due to the uniqueness of each part. There's just no efficient way to do that on a punch, since each letterform (0-9 and A-Z) is different and each individual part needed to be set up as a one-off. So the nameplates and back panels were punched out, bent on a press brake and finally laser-cut before we could call em done.













[Laser cutter]



Oh, and I almost forgot to mention the delete options. My account rep almost shot me when I mentioned 15 of our 85 cases needed to be different than the others because of the fillport and IO delete options that were initially presold. He flipped because that changed (from a fabrication perspective) one run of 85 parts into four runs of four unique parts, like so:


65 cases with BOTH fillport and front IO
5 cases with fillport but NO front IO
5 cases with front IO but NO fillport
5 cases without BOTH fillport and front IO

That obviously is a much more expensive operation than just knocking out 85 identical parts, but to my vendor's credit once they found out it was important to all of us keep these options they made it happen.









So that pretty much brings us to where we are now&#8230; once I got all the parts back from fab, they were sorted into color batches and sent out for powdercoating. And I'll have parts back from powder by the end of the week! When I do I'll post an update about that & see if I can make updates happen as close to live as possible&#8230; there's still quite a bit left to do including assembly and finally packing & shipping.

Thanks for reading!!









TTYL

SLE


----------



## kennah

WOW. This is all just amazing. So happy to be a part of this journey.


----------



## Lutfij

The journey ain't over yet and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## eqwoody

Ugh I want one and have no reason to get one! I hate my life.


----------



## WiSK

Thanks so much for writing that up for us. Fascinating to learn about the processes and how you've figured it all out with the fabricator


----------



## She loved E

Awesome, thanks for watching guys.







Will post up about powdercoating this weekend.

In the meantime there's some action going on in the *Artisan Thread* too in case anyone's just tuning in. /


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Much as I love the chassis,$140 shipping over whatever you declare 15th is just frightening. Of course I have no use for the case either,but there's alot of want.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> there's alot of want.


Your head might esplode when pricing is announced.









Obv. I'm behind on the powder update. On deadline for a client.... will try to get something together soon, my deadline is Wednesday tho.


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Your head might esplode when pricing is announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obv. I'm behind on the powder update. On deadline for a client.... will try to get something together soon, my deadline is Wednesday tho.


Explode in a good way or a bad way


----------



## She loved E

hahah probably bad. I floated this before, it will for sure be between $250 and $300.

[ducks]


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> hahah probably bad. I floated this before, it will for sure be between $250 and $300.
> 
> [ducks]





















Not sure how I feel now...


----------



## Hefner

250$ + 90$ shipping and import taxes (I estimate 150$, I hate the government







)

This is going to be the most expensive case in my LIFE! But definitely going to be worth it









SLE, Are you willing to ship cases as a gift? I want to avoid taxes.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

$300+$140 shipping + 16% VAT +1.5% RDL =


----------



## She loved E

lol.









The price will be as low as I can possibly make it.... I understand esp. for those outside the US the delivered price will be way up there. All I can do is make the case worth it. (Working on it!







)

The upsides are pretty high... limited to 105 cases ever. I have yet to see anyone else make that promise. And the base price will cover many included options - like color, sidepanel and power button choices - instead of setting an artificially low base price & then tacking on a ton of add-ons.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> SLE, Are you willing to ship cases as a gift? I want to avoid taxes.


Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't that illegal on SLE's part?


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't that illegal on SLE's part?


Nope. Plenty of webshops offer this option so you can order something and have it delivered to someone else to as a birthday gift for example. Customs tend to let items labeled as a gift pass because it isn't very nice to be having to pay whilst receiving a present from someone.

And to be honest, I don't mind paying taxes but customs tend to be real scum in my country. Last time I ordered something from the US (the item cost 80$) I had to pay an additional 90$!!! that more than 100%.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Nope. Plenty of webshops offer this option so you can order something and have it delivered to the person you wish to give it to. Customs tend to let items labeled as a gift pass because it isn't very nice that when you have to pay to receive a gift.


But you're avoiding paying taxes on something that you should have to be paying taxes for... I still don't see how purchasing an item overseas and having it mislabeled as a gift to avoid such taxes is legal.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> But you're avoiding paying taxes on something that you should have to be paying taxes for... I still don't see how purchasing an item overseas and having it mislabeled as a gift to avoid such taxes is legal.


There are no laws forbidding someone to send an item as a gift as far as I know.

Anyhow, if SLE isn't confortable doing this I don't mind. I've decided i'll get this case no matter the costs. Saving 150$ could get me a 780 instead of a 770 though.


----------



## Lutfij

Forgive me for being blatant but where dya hail from Hefner?

I may live in Bangladesh but even I go through the same woes as you however I've dealt with the problem a *long* time back and have saved money for it. I haven't asked SLE to ship it to me as a gift and as eqwoody has stated, it is illegal to ship something mislabeled for free shipment that should otherwise be taxed. People might scam you of your money but what matters is how far you've confirmed to their rules and maintained ethics.

Even asking him to mislabel it is bending ones ethos.

If SLE were to have taken the "illegal" approach when things went really sour with the cases production runs - he wouldn't have needed to answer to our troubles let alone find another fabricator but it was his sincerity and dedication(+ethics) that's lead him to come this far.

That said, he'd also need to cater to those odd 60 cases that will be going out across the pond to also be mislabeled to be a gift so we may all avoid taxation.

My


----------



## She loved E

I do agree with Lutfij and eqwoody that it would be unethical to do that. I've been asked to itemize costs on invoices to break down what was paid for the actual item vs. shipping, as duties are generally charged just for goods purchased. That of course is not a problem. But I'm not about to risk ending up on the wrong side of the law by deliberately misstating the value of what's in the box.


----------



## Hefner

Don't worry guys, like I said earlier, I don't mind either way. I'm just an honest guy trying to save a couple of bucks.









And to be honest, when I asked what I asked I already expected a few white knights to hop in and start about ethics. I've been screwed over plenty of times by my government and I've got my reasons not to care about taxes. Interested in examples?

I really do not want you to mislabel it though, SLE. Even if the chance you'll get in trouble is 0.1%, as long as there is a chance I don't want it. I'd really hate myself if I'd be the reason you would get in trouble since you are doing such a nice project for the community!


----------



## beanscene

Reading all this stuff about import taxes is making me sad









I am lucky enough that in my country only imports worth more than 1000 AUD qualify for any form of import tax. I saved >600 AUD by buying a guitar from the US once, thought i was too good to true until it arrived on my doorstep no questions asked


----------



## WiSK

I wrote to SLE recently about this.

You can't use the old "gift trick" anymore. If you check the box marked gift and put the value close to zero, your package will be investigated. Legally, whether something is a birthday present or not, it's still subject to taxes and duties. If the sender wants to ensure that the recipient will not be charged any taxes or duties, the sender can use a shipping service like UPS that will deal with importing for you.

What happened with the NCase M1 is that it was labelled as a $90 case, with the explanation that the rest of the $205 was for crowd-funding campaign support, and also $40 cover shipping. Apart from Slovakia, so far all recipients seem to have paid tax based on the $90, instead of the $245. I think the reason the customs doesn't challenge these, is because $90 is a reasonable price for a computer case. I'm not sure what the legality of this is. Customs officials could easily google and see the pages of discussions on [H] M1 thread about it, but they haven't.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Customs officials are the scum at the bottom of the barrel I'll tell you that. Inflating exchange rate, not trusting invoices and Googling stuff (seriously) and that rediculous railroad development levy (seriously ?) My government is greedy as hell,and what do they have to show for it? All time high national debt and a government wage bill that's 80% of the expenditures. They tax us to pay themselves to pass more taxes to raise their salaries. Beautiful.


----------



## Hefner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I wrote to SLE recently about this.
> 
> You can't use the old "gift trick" anymore. If you check the box marked gift and put the value close to zero, your package will be investigated. Legally, whether something is a birthday present or not, it's still subject to taxes and duties. If the sender wants to ensure that the recipient will not be charged any taxes or duties, the sender can use a shipping service like UPS that will deal with importing for you.
> 
> What happened with the NCase M1 is that it was labelled as a $90 case, with the explanation that the rest of the $205 was for crowd-funding campaign support, and also $40 cover shipping. Apart from Slovakia, so far all recipients seem to have paid tax based on the $90, instead of the $245. I think the reason the customs doesn't challenge these, is because $90 is a reasonable price for a computer case. I'm not sure what the legality of this is. Customs officials could easily google and see the pages of discussions on [H] M1 thread about it, but they haven't.


Ah, so the finally realized that 99% of the items labeled as a "gift" aren't actually gifts.









Wouldn't a similar construction be possible for the Compact Splash?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Wouldn't a similar construction be possible for the Compact Splash?


Not possible. For the Indiegogo campaign you are sending money to invest in a business. The owner of that business then sends you a case as thanks then he can value it at "cost price" or "market price". But as I said, I'm not sure if this is a loophole that is entirely legal.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

he could ship it declaring factory cost,i.e materials cost without labour.


----------



## WiSK

No, that's not going to match up with the money transaction.


----------



## Lutfij

Would the real rep rep'per _please stand up_ *please stand up* please stand up







? hehehe - honestly though - thanks for the rep. Means alot to find my posts being helpful









Hefner+all those trying to concoct a conspiracy theory against their governments - I've got 4 cases incoming so you might wanna know I'm fully prepared for my customs/taxes and duties whereby needed.


----------



## Saturos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> hahah probably bad. I floated this before, it will for sure be between $250 and $300.
> 
> [ducks]


That's about what I've been anticipating. Considering that a CL S3 would cost me about $270, I have no problem paying around that for a Splash.


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saturos*
> 
> I have no problem paying around that for a Splash.


----------



## Fremish

It's so cute! I just want to cuddle it!


----------



## kennah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fremish*
> 
> It's so cute! I just want to cuddle it!


It's just right for that. I've cuddled mine.


----------



## Lutfij

Lol - I'm not going to say what I'm going to do to mine







but that hug is well deserved for a case as awe inspiring as this


----------



## She loved E

OK so obv. I'm lame and the powdercoating update isn't done yet.









A lot is happening this week between assembling & shipping presold cases and kicking off the next round. I'm taking pics along the way to double-back on it and share more with you guys... just not today.


----------



## WiSK

You're not lame at all! You've done so much work on this, as well as your regular 9-5. We're all anxious for progress, but no need to rush









Overused meme: "Keep calm and carry on."


----------



## Lutfij

Yeah SLE don't sweat it! If anything this work/build log is testament of the awesomeness to follow









Keep going


----------



## She loved E

Guess what one of my New Year's resolutions was?









Yes I finally went thru a bunch of pics & have another production installment for you!









The last update was all about fab&#8230; cutting, bending, etc., so let's jump into the next phase&#8230; powdercoating! Since two different shops did the fab & powder work, I decided to receive all cases from fab and check for quality before sending parts to be powdercoated. That gave me a chance to re-sort all parts into color batches, which is something I could have had the fabricator or powdercoater do, but they hate that type of work and the risk of error is too high. Rented delivery truck to the rescue!



Cases were unassembled, with parts for each case boxed together. Originally the cases were going to be assembled by the fabricator, but there was really no need, since they'd have to be unassembled for powder anyway.







So basically QC and prep just meant unboxing all the cases and doing a visual inspection for quality and to make sure all the parts for each case were accounted for. Then the parts were reboxed into the appropriate color batches (Battleship Grey II, Satin Black & Satin White).

But before that, I decided to hand-file the slotted vents on the front & top of each case. If you look very closely at the slots on the case, you'll probably see tiny points along the inner edge of the slots. They're a side-effect of the cutting process&#8230; the slots are punched out with repeated hits from a 2" oblong tool, the points appear where two punch hits overlapped, shown in this pic:



Anyway, to make a long story short, even though they're small to begin with, especially once powdercoated, I decided filing at least the slots that would be visible when cases are sitting on our desks would be cheap insurance in case powdercoating wouldn't cover them completely. They aren't completely invisible even now (especially to me







), but that's why you can see them less on the front & top than the bottom & back.



So with that it's off to powder! I found a great shop to do the work, like with the fabricator I toured 3-4 shops before deciding on one. They're not the cheapest but the quality of their work spoke for itself and they delivered everything ahead (!!) of schedule.

Their facility is partially automated. They actually have several sets of conveyors&#8230; they choose which one to use based on the size & quantity of the parts being coated. The conveyor takes parts thru a wash, dry, powder and finally a baking process, with the powder applied while its moving through the booth.

Big huge parts go in the big huge booth (check the size of the sprayer for reference)...



Regular booth for our stuff...



Powder being applied



IIRC this is the first part of the curing process where heat is applied to melt the powder so that it smooths out & bonds to the metal. The big metal structure behind the lit area is also part of the oven & its huge&#8230; maybe 100 ft long.



The conveyor moves reeeeeeally slowly, like almost barely noticeable, which allows plenty of time to thoroughly coat parts. And the shop is pristine&#8230; these shots are in a huge warehouse (no idea how huge but you can see ppl in a few pics to get an idea of scale&#8230; you can only see about a third of the shop in these pics), and every inch of it is spotless. I think that's one of the most critical factors in choosing a powder or paint shop&#8230; because any dust & debris that's flying around is going to end up on YOUR parts.

Like I mentioned, everything was done on time and the quality of the powder is pretty amazing. I did have to send a few flawed parts back for a recoat and it was done no questions asked!









Some glamor shots of the finished product... I posted some of these already but can't remember which ones...









That's it for powder, next up is *assembly*.









SLE


----------



## golfergolfer

Beautiful all of it and all the work you did! Pat on the back for sure! Some time this summer I will be in your area perhaps I could stop by and say hi


----------



## ledzepp3

Man, if you did an MATX version, you'd force me have to make a tough choice between you and CaseLabs







but this is spectacular work, keep it up mate!

-Zepp


----------



## She loved E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Beautiful all of it and all the work you did! Pat on the back for sure! Some time this summer I will be in your area perhaps I could stop by and say hi


For sure hit me up when you're in town! Did you ever get down here to check out that cupcake/donut place?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Man, if you did an MATX version, you'd force me have to make a tough choice between you and CaseLabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is spectacular work, keep it up mate!
> 
> -Zepp


Thanks Zepp! I would love to do a MATX case. We'll see what x99 brings, would love to jump ship for it if the MATX offerings are a big jump over x79.


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> For sure hit me up when you're in town! Did you ever get down here to check out that cupcake/donut place?
> 
> Thanks Zepp! I would love to do a MATX case. We'll see what x99 brings, would love to jump ship for it if the MATX offerings are a big jump over x79.






I'd love to see what your crazy mind comes up with







some of the design stuff you've thought of would have gone clear over my head if I ever made a case... I swear you're a genius man!

-Zepp


----------



## Lutfij

SLE - Thank you again for such a detailed insight on the fabrication process. Not many people would stop and think about how a project came to begin with int eh first place let alone wait to see the finished product. With the way the world is working now, everyone's busy throwing cash around but not interested in how much trouble you went through for the end result.

I know cos my client has been doing that









Attention to detail FTW bro! Kudos









OH yeah SLE - would you mind passing of the right side panels dimensions? I need the measurements to understand my canvas space since I'm prepping an artwork for my splash


----------



## eqwoody

SLE are there any of these left over? You know I'm local and I'm not sure I can resist the urge to swing by and grab one.


----------



## WiSK

Kyle, great pictures and explanations! Thanks for taking the time to write it









I'm glad to find another picture of Lori in there











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> SLE are there any of these left over? You know I'm local and I'm not sure I can resist the urge to swing by and grab one.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1372677/compact-splash-watercooling-optimized-mitx-case-only-14-cases-left


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If I could justify the expense I'd get one.However, it's waay out for me,I'd have to import watercooling bits to use it "properly" and that's not a sound plan anymore. If you design the mATX version for X99 then I'd urge a bit more consideration for air cooling


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Beautiful all of it and all the work you did! Pat on the back for sure! Some time this summer I will be in your area perhaps I could stop by and say hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure hit me up when you're in town! Did you ever get down here to check out that cupcake/donut place?
Click to expand...

No not yet but when I pass through I will for sure!


----------



## She loved E

Hey again!









Last time I went over powdercoating (one of these days I'm gonna add back/fwd links like bclk), from receiving the cases from fab to the finished, well, finish.









This time let's go thru assembly!

I got all the parts back presorted into color batches... I decided not to have the threaded holes masked before powder because I didn't like the buildup of powder next to the masked holes. See below.... um, no.



So assembly began by chasing - by hand - each of the ~50 threaded holes on each case. Yeah I know.

I don't think I have any in-action shots but you can see the drill & taps on the left of this shot.



There's no secret to it other than to go reeeealy slow until you get the hang of it. By the end though I was flying thru them... powder is quite a bit softer than steel so you can tell when the bit isn't aligned with the threads & adjust your angle accordingly.



Finished parts.

We also had to modify a few pieces of off-the-shelf hardware for them to work with Splash. My wife volunteered to countersink the motherboard standoffs.











We had to do this because the shank on the flat-head screws we used is the slightest bit longer than the thickness of the steel, so if you don't countersink the standoffs they'll wiggle. That's no good, so wifey to the rescue!





The aftermath.

I took on the job of shortening the couple sets of M3 radiator screws that were preordered. During testing we found out 35mm long M3 screws are 2-3mm too long and will interfere with rad fins because they sit lower in the countersunk case holes than larger M4 and 6-32 screws. The easiest way to fix that is just grinding them down 3mm and cleaning up the ends with a die.





As you can imagine this takes a while which is why I no longer offer M3 screws.









Now that hardware is prepped its time to put everything together!









There are about 20 different types of hardware used on Splash so this came in really handy...



There's not much to assembly really, it's just a time-consuming process. Align tab A with slot B kinda stuff. As I went thru all the cases I got into a rhythm where I could turn on a movie and crank thru 10-15 motherboard assemblies. Then I'd attach the motherboard tray/back panel to the main chassis. The front IO (except on the IO-delete cases of course) went in next, we refined the final version quite a bit so that it's super rigid once installed but adjustable so that if you decide to remove the IO bracket for whatever reason it can be reinstalled & adjusted if needed. The last things I bolted on are the fillport mount, HDD tray and sidepanel behind the motherboard.

Done!





(Don't worry there's foam pads between the cases & wood!)

All the other stuff, like power switches and sidepanels, since there are several to choose from, are only installed when a case is ordered. I'll highlight some of those options in the next update.... until then, cheers everybody!!










SLE


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Man, if you did an MATX version, you'd force me have to make a tough choice between you and CaseLabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is spectacular work, keep it up mate!
> 
> -Zepp


I second this!!! I like having two graphics cards and 4 ram slots


----------



## Lutfij

Brilliantly execution there mate! I wonder what my cases look like right about now ?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Hey again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I went over powdercoating (one of these days I'm gonna add back/fwd links like bclk), from receiving the cases from fab to the finished, well, finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time let's go thru assembly!
> 
> I got all the parts back presorted into color batches... I decided not to have the threaded holes masked before powder because I didn't like the buildup of powder next to the masked holes. See below.... um, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So assembly began by chasing - by hand - each of the ~50 threaded holes on each case. Yeah I know.
> 
> I don't think I have any in-action shots but you can see the drill & taps on the left of this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no secret to it other than to go reeeealy slow until you get the hang of it. By the end though I was flying thru them... powder is quite a bit softer than steel so you can tell when the bit isn't aligned with the threads & adjust your angle accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished parts.
> 
> We also had to modify a few pieces of off-the-shelf hardware for them to work with Splash. My wife volunteered to countersink the motherboard standoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to do this because the shank on the flat-head screws we used is the slightest bit longer than the thickness of the steel, so if you don't countersink the standoffs they'll wiggle. That's no good, so wifey to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermath.
> 
> I took on the job of shortening the couple sets of M3 radiator screws that were preordered. During testing we found out 35mm long M3 screws are 2-3mm too long and will interfere with rad fins because they sit lower in the countersunk case holes than larger M4 and 6-32 screws. The easiest way to fix that is just grinding them down 3mm and cleaning up the ends with a die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can imagine this takes a while which is why I no longer offer M3 screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that hardware is prepped its time to put everything together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are about 20 different types of hardware used on Splash so this came in really handy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much to assembly really, it's just a time-consuming process. Align tab A with slot B kinda stuff. As I went thru all the cases I got into a rhythm where I could turn on a movie and crank thru 10-15 motherboard assemblies. Then I'd attach the motherboard tray/back panel to the main chassis. The front IO (except on the IO-delete cases of course) went in next, we refined the final version quite a bit so that it's super rigid once installed but adjustable so that if you decide to remove the IO bracket for whatever reason it can be reinstalled & adjusted if needed. The last things I bolted on are the fillport mount, HDD tray and sidepanel behind the motherboard.
> 
> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Don't worry there's foam pads between the cases & wood!)
> 
> All the other stuff, like power switches and sidepanels, since there are several to choose from, are only installed when a case is ordered. I'll highlight some of those options in the next update.... until then, cheers everybody!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLE





Excellent work SLE.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> So assembly began by chasing - by hand - each of the ~50 threaded holes on each case. Yeah I know.


Can't believe you retapped all those thousands of holes.









Did I ever mention how awesome you are?


----------



## Hefner

Thanks a lot SLE!


----------



## Yop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I second this!!! I like having two graphics cards and 4 ram slots


Could always opt to cram a z77 or x79 shuttle board in there like I am if you really need 4 ram sockets. While I'd like to sli it will be very snug to get the fittings to not come out from the bottom of the case.


----------



## She loved E

Thanks guys! Would so love to do x79 in one of these, glad you're gonna try it Yop.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Did I ever mention how awesome you are?


You have but for some reason I never get tired of hearing it.


----------



## Lutfij

I know that shuttle are the only blokes that do m-ITX for the X79 chip. So funny yet epic move on you Yop...


----------



## She loved E

Hey again!









At long last I'm gonna wrap this up! Last time I talked about assembly, which is the last thing I do before outfitting each case to suit each individual order. So this time I'll share some pics of the options we offered & also a little bit of info on case packaging since I've gotten so many compliments on it (which must be shared with @Xaero252 since the method is his). Then we can safely call this build log DONE and go have a









I think we can all agree that one thing that makes Splash special is the customizability built into it. I built the first one to match my tastes so I wanted everyone to be able to build their Splash to match their style & whatever theme they wanted. To that end, three colors were offered (four if you count the two prototype cases that were coated gloss white, plus custom colors for the lucky few who got one of the first batch of cases), along with several side panel options, different color power switches and personalized nameplates. If you own a case you know what all that means, but if not here's some more on that.

Before outfitting each case, they're fully assembled with the exception of the options. You can see here that basically means the sidepanel and power switch isn't installed, but it's otherwise ready to go:



*Sidepanel:* we offered a color-matched steel sidepanel, clear acrylic, smoked acrylic and later added a frosted clear sidepanel at the request of @knch which really turned out cool. The acrylic panels:





*Power switches* are the 16mm ring-LED variety. Toward the end of the production run I hand-wired each switch using MDPC or Lutro0 sleeving because it looks sooooo good. I didn't advertise that though because it was really only the last few cases that got it. But worth sharing a pic & bragging about here.











And probably my favorite option is the *custom nameplate*. We started out by cutting these out of aluminum, which it turns out is ridiculously expensive (because its one-of-a-kind & setup takes a long time). So mid-production we switched to laser-cut acrylic nameplates. The plus side there is that acrylic is cheap and easy to cut so that opened up a lot of color possibilities.

Metal nameplates:





Acrylic ones:







Also late in the game, and by popular demand I hand-made three front IO blank plates for a few buyers. We originally offered cases with IO deletes, where the metalwork completely omitted the front IO holes. Understandably those cases sold out quickly, leaving a few buyers wanting. @drifterdave and I came up with a pretty elegant solution, which is basically a small laser-cut piece of ¼" acrylic that I hand-file and sand to take on the shape of the cutouts. It just friction-fits into the opening and effectively makes those holes disappear. Plus it allows longer video cards to fit and if you change your mind about the front IO later it reinstalls with two screws.









Here's the laser cut part (left) and the finished part after filing & sanding (right):



The tools:



Done:












Finally here's a photo dump of the packaging. Bubblewrap rules!









On that bombshell I'd like to say







to all of you for following along, it's been a quite a ride! And of course it's not really over, as everyone is building with their own cases now & sharing either in their build logs or in the Brotherhood thread. I'm watching them pretty closely for ideas for my next rebuild. But that's a topic for another build log.









Kyle | SLE


----------



## Lutfij

That gave me a rush of blood to the head, can remember soo many things from the get go of this build log!


----------



## WiSK

Excellent write-up, thanks again









The thing I liked about the original nameplates is that they screw into the case with the short screws and are fundamental to the structure. I'm using one of the acrylic plates now and I'm wary of having it too tight in case I crack the acrylic, and too loose might warp the case since my side panels are off. And, what's the intended way to secure the acrylic plates? Did you include longer screws and nuts/washers?


----------



## kennah

He included longer bolts with my replacement acrylic plate


----------



## RggdLord

...I applaud you! Whatever you do next, count me in.


----------



## She loved E

Thanks guys!









@WiSK - Yep, M3x5s were swapped for M3x8s for those with acrylic plates. Not for those using every MM of 240 rad clearance.


----------



## Phobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> TEASER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivered right on schedule (last Thursday)! Two are already at the powdercoaters, the rest are being put through the paces. Results coming later this week.....


Omg... Pure porn to my eyes...


----------



## Phobia

I'm now like this


----------



## She loved E




----------

